# Six From Gate Pass - Chapter 2: The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar



## Gregor (Mar 20, 2011)

Chapter 2: The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar

The last of your horses trot off towards Gate Pass, saddlebags filled with mundane gear too heavy or cumbersome to come along on your journey into the inferno.  The sounds of their heavy hooves soon fade to nothing and you're left alone with your thoughts and the constant crackling of flames.

You walk across the old bridge, each step bringing you closer and closer to the edge of Innenotdar forest.  The clouds above you are heavy with signs of snowfall, but that will likely not be any of your concern given the intense heat that even now threatens to scald you.  

Following Torrent's lead, you drink the first of your _stand the heat_ potions and inch closer to the fire.  The heat fades noticeably and Torrent speaks a prayer to Istishia as she creeps up to the edge.  Without protection her clothing would have burst into flame and her skin would sizzle like bacon in a pan.  However, the potions appear to work and like a child jumping into a cold pool, she plunges into the flames.  Looking hesitantly at eachother, you follow even though every rational part of you is screaming for you to run away.  One by one you cross the curtain of fire and stand on the Old Elf Road.

Though magic protects your skin against burn, you can still feel the intense, withering heat carried in terrible blasts from the trees, and you smell the acrid smoke as you enter and it envelops you, arms of black and orange embracing your party. The thick banks of smoke mean that you can’t often see more than an arm’s length in front of you, but the fierce, dry wind often blows these banks away. Powered by backdrafts and dramatic valley winds, the gusts snatch at loose pieces of clothing. During the lulls in the wind, as the massive lungs of the forest take breath, fingers of flame reach out from the smoldering undergrowth, pawing and caressing the hems of clothing and the ropes and backpacks, always threatening to grab hold and ignite an inescapable inferno. In front of you, the only thing that distinguishes the Elf Road from the surrounding territory is its relative lack of undergrowth, exposing the blackened char-rock where once the elves of Innenotdar carried their families.

Your eyes tear, your nostrils burn, your hands draw back instinctively, as if touching a boiling pot. As if diving into a dragon’s fiery maw, you have entered the Fire Forest of Innenotdar.

"Let us not stray from the roads," Torrent says nervously, "for as I told you, these potions protect us only from the heat, not the flames."


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 20, 2011)

Alric stays silent and keeps his eyes on the feet of the man in front. He brings up the rear as usual, though this time stays back so the rest of his party will not see written on his face what he struggles with in his mind.

Though indeed the burning forest must be a breathtaking spectacle, every fiber of his body urges him to speak nothing and divert his eyes from it, lest he go mad from fear and doubt.

Finally, after countless hours of studying Kirio's boots, Alric convinces himself that he will go mad anyways and forces himself to look up at the hellish woods. For a moment he catches himself nearly straying from the path as the flames mesmerize him. For that moment he holds his breath and his heart misses a few beats. Never before has he dreamed such a thing and now more than every he fears the answer to the riddle: what caused such a horrid thing as this burning forest?

Feeling more confident that he has mastered some small part of his fear, he trudges forward, determined to leave this forest behind and ne'er again traverse it.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 20, 2011)

Wearing 50 lbs of armor, with another 60 lbs of equipment loaded onto his back, Bannock trundles on, feeling like a pack mule, and glad he has his glaive to lean on with each step. Walking through a forest fire while wearing a suit of metal armor would be like being pan fried if it wasn't for Torrent's potions, and with them it's only barely tolerable. He sweats profusely, and takes swigs of water from his party members' canteens and leatherskins whenever there is an opportunity to ask for some. The heat makes Bannock imagine that he's inside a forge. He can't help but wonder if this forest with its ever burning fire was placed here for them by the divine power of capricious gods who were in a metaphorical mood.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lars gulps the bitter liquid in Torrent's vial, and plunges grimly ahead following her lead.

The first few hundred feet feel like 10 miles. The waves of pulsating heat feel awful and his whole body soon becomes soaked in sweat. The ash kicked up by everybody's boots gest into his face and nostrils, and the wet cloth of his shirt starts to chafe under the straps of his heavy backpack.

He keeps his waterskin handy and eventually shouts to Torrent, in an effort to be heard over the crackling flames, "Will we be able to fill our waterskins? I suppose we must be careful to not all drink it at once."

The sense of unreality, compounded by his sever lack of sleep lend a dream-like air to the whole episode. Lars feels light-headed and slightly giddy despite his discomfort. When he sees Kirio's colourful clothing all bedraggled and soot-stained he chokes out a laugh, "I am afraid this weather is bad for you, Kirio. Tough to be elegant around here."

Lars nevertheless carries his crossbow under one arm as he walks, wondering if any creatures can exist in this inferno.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2011)

Turning back after taking a gulp of water, Torrent replies to Lars: "Drink your fill Lars, my faith allows me to summon clean, cool and fresh water at will.  I'm happy to fill our skins all day."  She turns back to the ash-covered road and wipes her brow.  "In Istishia's name, its so damned hot!"

After a mile or so of walking, smaller paths split off from the main road leading into the forest fire.  However, these paths are too narrow to safely traverse: fire from the trees on either side fills the narrow trails, and a thick layer of ash makes for difficult footing. None of the trails look particularly interesting, but you can spy what looks like elven houses built out of the living boughs of trees, engulfed in fire like everything else. Their inhabitants are no doubt long dead, and the intense flames make exploration all but impossible.

You walk around a bend in the road and stumble across a trio of bodies that appear as smoldering piles of burnt flesh and blackened bones.  Glints of metal and material poke out from under the corpses and thick ash-covered ground.

[sblock="For Lars"]Lars, a sudden premonition strikes your mind.  You see a pair of flickering draconic eyes in the flames, looking sharply down at you. The eyes appear constant, never wavering, immune to all that surrounds them. You begin to sway as more pairs of eyes appear, thousands of them, all around, until
finally they vanish all at once. Your mind reels and you collapse for a few moments before coming to as the party looks down on you with concern.[/sblock]

Lars stands about, staring off into the fires.  He ignores any of your questions or exclamations about the bodies on the road.  Suddenly, after starting off into fiery space, he passes out and collapses in a heap, kicking up a cloud of ash.  He lays for only a few moments, before waking and looking up at you in confusion.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 21, 2011)

> "I am afraid this weather is bad for you, Kirio. Tough to be elegant around here."




Kirio looks down at his soot stained clothes and sighs heavily, then shrugs and laughs a little looking back at the intriguing young rogue_ "Indeed, it is good I will not have to play for our supper tonight..."_ 



> he passes out and collapses in a heap, kicking up a cloud of ash. He lays for only a few moments, before waking and looking up at you in confusion.




Kirio frowns and runs over the Lars, kneels and helps him sit up _"Al right, that is quite enough of that Lars.  Exactly what just happened to you?  Once and I am willing to look it over in the interest of respecting your privacy.  But we are all dependent on each other at the moment, and that did NOT look like mere exhaustion...  I insist upon an answer; Torrent, I, or Hrmir may be able to assist you, and if you are being influenced by something we need to know."_

OOC: Kirio thinks on Lars's collapses to see if anything "arcane" may be at work, Knowledge Arcana


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 21, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio frowns and runs over the Lars, kneels and helps him sit up _"Al right, that is quite enough of that Lars.  Exactly what just happened to you?  Once and I am willing to look it over in the interest of respecting your privacy.  But we are all dependent on each other at the moment, and that did NOT look like mere exhaustion...  I insist upon an answer; Torrent, I, or Hrmir may be able to assist you, and if you are being influenced by something we need to know."_




Lars accepts Kirio's hand up, and he looks around him nervously, intently scanning the flames, looking in all directions. Satisfied, he takes out his waterskin and, his hands shaking a little, his legs feeling like they were made of cloth, takes a long gulp while he thinks over his answer.
"I had a... I think I..."

Visibly shaken, Lars takes another long gulp and pours some water on his face and neck. "I've had dreams all my life. Not normal dreams. Really vivid, strong dreams. But lately, they have become worse. More intense. I just had a ... vision I'd guess you'd call it. I saw eyes. Many, many eyes staring at us from behind, or maybe from inside the flames. Dragon eyes. It felt quite real."

Lars shrugs and grins, "I know I sound like some crazy man."


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 21, 2011)

Hrimr is really uncomfortable in this forest.  Moreso from the unnaturalness of the place than the actual heat.  The power of the magic that causes these flames must be immense. Everything is burning but nothing has been completely consumed.

"I can make pure water as well."

When Hrimr sees the corpses he has a good look at them trying to figure who they were and what they may have been doing in the woods.

"Visions Lars?  There is nothing I can do about that Kirio.  He's been touched by one of his gods, for good or for ill."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2011)

Hrimr, you step a bit closer and take a look at the charred bodies.  You notice that one body is actually still aflame.  While you're not sure what race the corpses were, you can see about 50 pieces of gold, three daggers, the clasp and metal bindings of a now-obliterated book, and a spiked chain among the ash.

"Touched by his God?  I would not be so quick to diagnose our friend Lars.  I do not get visions from Istishia, and I doubt you do from Moradin.  Lars has not been sleeping well for the past few nights and he wakes up drenched in sweat."  She turns to Lars, "I don't mean to pry into your business Lars, but try to let me know what you see and how you're feeling when your visions or dreams come on.  Perhaps there is a pattern to your affliction and maybe it can give us clues on how to treat you."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 21, 2011)

> "I know I sound like some crazy man."




Kirio frowns at the description of the vision _"You do not sound crazy Lars, far from it.  It is obvious you possess a ... "talent" for certain arcane feats, much as my music grants me access to certain powers.  I think you are sensitive to your surroundings, which grants you insights the rest of us do not have.  We would be fools to ignore this talent." _ Looking over at Hrmir _"just as we were foolish to ignore your warnings of the crow following us, no?"_ Back to Lars _"You must tell us immediately whenever you have another vision, and in as much detail as you can remember." 
_
Kirio readies his bow as he also starts scanning their surroundings for threats.  He frowns trying to remember anything that could be of use  Dragon eyes spying on us from the flames... ??  Why Dragons?  The Ragesians had a red dragon for their assault on the city... where have I heard of this before... What did Crystin say she had dreamed again "The Scourge comes, and the skulls of the dragon pursue you."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 21, 2011)

Arnir walks down the flaming road in wide eyed wonder. While he walks, he casts Detect Magic in the area all around him, trying to get a really good sense of the magic around him. As he walks he removes some of the items from his pack. To Bannock he gives the potion of enlarge person

"Here, Bannock....when things look dire, drink this elixir- it will make you as strong as an Orc!"

to Alric he hands the potion of Cure Moderate Wounds "You've been on the wrong end of a sword more than once. Take this potion when you are near death and your health will be greatly restored."

He also pins the golden broach to Alric's chest "I want you to wear this Alric. It will protect you from one of the more common magical attacks for some time. Given that you are usually the vanguard of our party, you could use the protection...or give it to Bannock if you want!"

Lastly, to Torrent he gives the Dream Shroud "Here Torrent. You helped me sending that wizard to Mystra...and this shroud is of more use to you than any of us. Take it in good  health."

As they continue to walk, Arnir idly uses his knowledge of spellcraft to see if he can tell what sort of magic is at play.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you can learn no clues from Lars' description of his vision or what you remember Crystin saying.  You're fairly confident that it rings no bells.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, detect magic and spellcraft yields some fascinating results.  The entire area around you and by extension, you can assert, the entire forest, is bathed in an overwhelming amount of magical energy.  In fact, your head throbs just from probing the area around you.  The fires themselves  appears to be natural, but the forest is infused with planar energies that may be powering it.  You can't be certain what the source(s) is but you definitely register overlapping positive energy, potentially from some upper celestial plane, and energy from the plane of elemental fire.  As as interesting side effect, you know that any spell cast which uses the element of fire is automatically empowered as per the feat "empower spell"[/sblock]


----------



## digimattic (Mar 21, 2011)

Arnir's head pounds as he takes in the raw arcane energy and is nearly staggered by its sheer power. He is about to share his new found knowledge with the group when they round the bend, discover the bodies and Lars collapses.

"How interesting! Lars' visions seem to be highly prescient, perhaps there is something to this one as well. I can tell you that having studied the magic at work here, the fire itself is natural, however the _forest_ is infused with incredible power- likely from both the plane of elemental fire, and the celestial plane. Perhaps there is a connection?"

Looking over the charred bodies, Arnir asks "Could someone fish me out a dagger from that husk? Though I can use this longsword, it's heavier than I'd like and truthfully, I'd rather not need to use it at all!"


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 21, 2011)

Alric accepts the items from Arnir with some surprise. Surprised partly because he's used to being a mercenary and responsible for his own gear and because he would not have judged the wizard to be acting as such a team-player. Though it encourages Alric to know that he has comrades watching his back and he is glad to have misjudged Arnir.

Alric inclines his head to Arnir with a slight smile curling his lips, "You have my thanks brother. I hope I am the one enemy blades turn towards since your robes do not seem to have the resilience of mine armor." He looks at the items pensively, "Though the potion seems to be straight-forward enough, could you instruct me on how this broach is used?"

Alric looks at the smoldering corpse with a grim look on his face. Having baked in his banded mail for hours now, he's not quite certain how much worse it would be to plunge his hand into smoldering hot coals. Though he wonders if there is another option. Alric walks up beside Arnir and draws one of his javelins from his pack, and nods at Arnir hoping he understand what he attempts to do. 

When Arnir moves aside, Alric attempts to work the dagger from the charred bones using the butt end of the javelin.









*OOC:*


I have no idea what this will entail mechanically. Let me know if a roll is required.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 21, 2011)

"Well, thank you Arnir. Never look a gift 'orse in the mouth!"

Says Bannock, weary, but trying to be bright. He struggles awkardly to put Arnir's potion into a pocket of his pack, then squats at the bodies and pulls out a dagger. Shaking off a thick coating of ash, he hands it to the elvish wizard.









*OOC:*


Jere slipped in there before me... I suppose I take back the part about the dagger.







"One day, when we're sitting by a cool lake and sipping brandywine, I'm sure we can spend hours and hours talking about 'eavenly powers and visions. But we're in a death cauldron many miles from anywhere pleasant. Our legs best keep pace with our mouths! Lars, if you'll be finding yourself wobbly, you can take my shoulder any time."

Bannock keeps on marching up the road at a deliberate pace.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2011)

Alric, you have no trouble in dragging a dagger towards you using your javelin. In fact, that was probably a smart thing to do as the blade of the dagger is terrifyingly hot and is slightly scorching the wood of your javelin.  

As you pull it through the ash, your tool bumps into the charred bodies, causing one of the bodies to burst into movement.  In a burst of ash and incinerated flesh and cloth, one body sits up quickly.  It's naked hairless body is blackened, scarred and still on fire.  It holds up its hands to its face and looks down at the two other destroyed bodies.  Suddenly a horrifyingly sad scream tears from its burned mouth: _"Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Why!?  Why do I still burn? Why do I still live?  My family!!!! Ahhhhhh my family!"_  It looks up at Alric and begs through tears that immediately turn to steam: _"Please....kill me!  End my pain!  I burn!  Why do I still burn?!  KILL ME!"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 21, 2011)

Alric starts at the burning man as if the world just exploded underneath his feet. In the blink of an eye he jumps back, twirls his javelin in his hand, then brings his arm back into a position to launch it with all his strength at the terrifying apparition, and then pauses as his training kicks in from recognizing no immediate threat. He just stands there, agawk, javelin at the ready for a killing throw, mesmerized by the terrifying and baffling scene in front of him of a completely burnt man, prostrate before him, begging to die.

_"I think this heat has finally driven me completely mad..."_


----------



## Bannock (Mar 21, 2011)

Spurred by the commotion, Bannock turns back around to witness this living effigy begging for mercy. Feeling an incredible mixture of revulsion and pity, Bannock hesitates only a moment before taking a firm grip on his weapon and raising it to strike. He desperately wants this to end.









*OOC:*


If someone actually wants to stop Bannock from ending this suffering, post in the next short while.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 21, 2011)

Possibly too transfixed to react, the party watches as Bannock's glaive thrusts at the flaming spectre, to deliver a merciful coup de gras.









*OOC:*


Let me know if there is anything mechanical to be done here


----------



## Gregor (Mar 21, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive stabs the burning man in his heart, killing him in a single merciful blow.  His blood ignites, giving off noxious fumes and he is able to mutter a quiet: _"thank....you...."_ as he slumps over in a burning pile of charred limbs.

Torrent speaks a prayer over the body of the dead man and turns to Bannock: "I think you gave him what mercy we could provide.  My magic could have healed his wounds, but I doubt it would have solved anything.  His body was ruined beyond anything I have ever seen and yet he lived, wreathed in flame and suffering horrible agony.  I could not have solved that ... I don't think any of us could ... so I think you did the right thing."  

She turns to keep moving down the road, turning back only to ask Arnir a question: "You said this place is infused with both fire and positive energy?  Hmmmmm my healing powers are drawn from positive energy.  Perhaps there is some link to why that man kept living even though he should have died.  That turns my stomach..."


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 22, 2011)

Hrimr is flabbergasted at the sight of the burning man who still lived.  This is so twisted!  Something is not letting the things in the forest die, be it man or tree.  Who would willing craft such a place?

"This is an affront to nature! You did the right thing Bannock, though I wish there was some way I could have helped him. We must figure out what is causing this and end it somehow."

Hrimr looks around to see if anything else is in the woods.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2011)

Arnir furrows his brow and is startled as the flaming corpse springs to life, but does not seem as shocked by the scene as others as perhaps he had expected something like this to happen. He jumps out of the way of the spray of blood and casts prestidigitation on the dagger in order to cool it so that he can pick it up. drawing his sword, he carefully drags out the coin-purse and once it has cooled, he adds it to the 181GP he is already holding in trust for the rest of the group.

Continuing down the road, Arnir seems more and more curious "Yes! I was thinking the same thing! The planar energy is what seems to be sustaining these trees rather than letting them be consumed....and of course it appears to be effecting humans as well. I wonder how it was applied to them. Is it localized? Is it applying to us, or was it directed on specific people I wonder. _Fascinating!_"

As they are walking, Arnir tries to detect magic on Torrent herself, as opposed to any item she may be holding or wearing. He focuses first on her backside.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lars watches the spectacle of the burning undead corpse and Bannock's slaying of it with a mixture of nauseated disgust and dream-like detachment.

He listens distractedly to the discussion between Arnir, Torrent and Hrimr as he scans the surrounding flames for eyes. As he walks he holds his crossbow in the crook of his arm, ready for danger.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 22, 2011)

As the flaming man dies underneath Bannock's blade, and Alric feels the steaming blood spray against his face, he starts even more shocked than when the flaming man first appeared.

"You... you mean that was real? I'm not going mad?!? Gods above and below what a hellish place!"

Alric then turns to leave, not wishing to discuss this incident or tarry, instead he makes it obvious on his face he wants nothing more than to move on.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2011)

*Crossing the gorge*

Hrimr, nothing new or interesting can been seen in the flames and nothing new is detected from Arnir's use of detect magic.  Neither Torrent's backside, nor anyone else in the party registers any particular magical aura.

You continue to walk down the blazing hot Old Elf Road, drinking water and brushing ash and soot from your face.  You sweat constantly and cough from filling your lungs with the hot smoky air.  At some point during your walk you hear a loud shriek and a massive bat, perhaps the size of a wagon, immolated by flames flies over your head.  Its massive wings beat waves of hot cinder-filled air which shower down on you, but it is gone as quickly as it arrives, careening off into the trees with another scream.

Slightly uncomfortable, you trudge on.  Eventually you reach a deep gorge, crossed by what was once a sturdy stone arch bridge, 20 feet wide and about 75 feet long, with 3-foot-high stone railings on either side. Now, however, the bridge looks weak and dangerous. The railing on the right side has a 25-foot-wide section knocked out in the middle of the bridge, and the stone around it is cracked.  The area to the sides of the bridge (edges of the gorge) are filled with burning trees.  The gorge itself is maybe 60 feet deep, its bottom covered with brush that is ablaze.

Torrent stops and turns back to the group: "Thoughts?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 22, 2011)

Alric looks about the gorge, searching for some alternative to the bridge.

"Can we go around? I am no expert in structures, but I like not crossing a bridge where the stone is cracked."

Turning to the rest of the party with a grim look on his face, "Anyone with knowledge of stone and structures? Perhaps we can figure a safe way to cross."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2011)

_"I have some knowledge of engineering, let me have a look"_ Kirio walks up to the bridge and inspects it as best he can, trying to determine if it is safe enough to cross or if they will have to find another way...


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2011)

Alric, going around the gorge would require either hiking through 200 feet of burning trees, or climbing down the jagged stone sides of the gorge, walking through burning brush and then climbing up the other side.

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you can tell that the bridge can likely safely support up to 500 lbs at a time without trouble.  Beyond that, you're unsure what will happen.  You can also tell, that there are a eight spaces on the bridge where it is extremely unsafe.  You're highly confident that even setting foot on those spaces will result in a break or crack that would cause someone to fall into the gorge.  Your knowledge allows you to safely guide people over the bridge.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2011)

After several minutes spent inspecting the bridge from every angle, Kirio walks over to the others with a grim smile on his face _"alright, I think we can cross this bridge.  There are eight spots I can see we will have to avoid entirely, one step there and you fall.  I can guide us around those however; so long as you step where I tell you and follow my instructions we should be able to cross no problem.  It should be able to support up to 500 pounds at any one time.  If we think the 7 or us are over that we may want to consider going over in two groups; I will return and guide the second group across.  What do you say?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 22, 2011)

"Very well Kirio. I volunteer to be the first you lead across, though I carry much weight, altogether my gear and myself weighs close to 300lbs. Might I suggest you lead me over alone and I will stand guard while you bring the rest across?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2011)

Kirio's eyes bulge _"300 POUNDS!?!  Dear gods man, who needs pack mules with the likes of you around.  Alright, more than one group it is then.  Bannock, are you also moonlighting as a pack mule?  Perhaps I can lead Alric, Lars and Arnir over first.  I'm sure Arnir is carrying about the same or less than I am.  Lars, are you under 60 pounds do you think, give or take?  Regardless I would not want to leave Alric alone on the other side."_

_"Wait, I am a fool.  I was only considering the weight of our gear and not ourselves.  I may have to lead us over one at a time after all.  With my gear I will be at about 170 pounds, so just the two of us it is first .  We need to know how much the rest of you think you weigh, hopefully we do not have to leave Alric alone long."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 22, 2011)

Alric smiles wryly at Kirio. "It's the wine," he says patting his mailed belly.

"Do not worry, I am prepared to stand on the other side on mine own if I have to. Lead the way when you are ready."

Alric waits for Kirio and will follow him on the first crossing.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2011)

Kirio, you have no trouble leading Alric over the bridge.  Although it is nerve wracking when you feel the stone buckle and sway due to your weight, you successfully cross and leave Alric on the other end.  

The only point of interest that you notice, is a wagon at the bottom of the gorge.  It sits directly below the smashed out section of the bridge, with pieces of broken stone and mortar laying around it.  The wagon must be made of some kind of metal, for it has not burned in the fires.  A large battered metal chest sits next to the wagon.

        *GM:*  Kirio, you have no problem in leading the group across, so we can gloss over that.  However, I believe Bannock is close to 400lbs when equipment and personal weight is thrown in.  Kirio is 194lbs with equipment, so you'll need to determine how the young human warrior will guide himself across.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: Kirio is ready to lead Alric across, bow ready in case of trouble.  Will give others a chance to post to see if they have anything to add, or see if the disagree with the proposed approach


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: ok... guess we are just doing it. 

As Kirio returns to the party he relays the information on the wagon at the bottom of the gorge _"Would be interesting to see if there is anything of interest in that chest.  I have no idea how we would go about it, but if others have any suggestions?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 22, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> As Kirio returns to the party he relays the information on the wagon at the bottom of the gorge _"Would be interesting to see if there is anything of interest in that chest. I have no idea how we would go about it, but if others have any suggestions?"_




"Indeed. Though I'm at a loss. Even if one of us has rope, and I have none, the chest is likely extremely hot."


----------



## Bannock (Mar 22, 2011)

Bannock merely gives Kirio a tired look.

"Who do you suppose is carrying most of our things? Arnir yonder can barely bring along the clothes he has on. 500 lbs? My slightly addled friend, with everything I carry, I weigh nearly that much alone!"

He shrugs off his pack. Inside it or tied to it is about 70 lbs of equipment and weapons. His glaive weighs another 10 lbs. He looks Kirio over.

"With only my armor on, I'd say I should weigh just under 300 lbs. You don't look heavy, Kirio, you can't be more than 180 or so. If you can manage to carry my pack and glaive across on your own, then leave everything you have on the other side before coming back for me, I wager we'll be just fine."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll assume that you have bested "the trials of the bridge crossing"  and its a simple matter to move on from here, noting that you all cross safely.  I'll make a post in a little while about moving on, unless someone wants to try and get the chest or do anything else here.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2011)

Arnir looks down at the chest with a gleam in his eye. "Is there really nothing we have to lift that cache?"


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 22, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Arnir looks down at the chest with a gleam in his eye. "Is there really nothing we have to lift that cache?"




Lars also looks at the chest with more than a little curiosity. He removes his pack and takes out a long coil of rope. To it, he attaches a heavy grapple. He walks to a spot that Kirio indicates is safe and lowers the rope and grapple, but curses when he finds that his rope is too short by about ten feet.
"Any ideas, Arnir? Does any one else have some rope?"


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 22, 2011)

Hrimr crosses the stone bridge with only a bit of trepidation.  The stone work holds under his stout body as he's led across the bridge.  As he sees the other group members trying to get at the chest he wonders if it's really worth the risk.

"I don't know if it's worth risking immolation for a chest who's contents are probably ash."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 22, 2011)

"I agree with Hrimr," says Torrent, "this bridge is in a sad state.  I say we move on while we can and leave that blazing chest alone.  One mess up on the bridge and you could be inadvertently joining it at the bottom of a flaming gorge.  Plus, I don't think anyone has anymore rope."  She flashes a smile and takes a swig of water.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 22, 2011)

Arnir curses as he hates giving up riches when they are free for the taking "No, I have no rope...Blast! Very well, unless someone can think of something ingenious, we should keep moving."


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lars sighs as he rolls his rope and grapple and starts walking once more.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2011)

*a curious encounter*

You follow Torrent away from the crumbling bridge and the chest that eluded your grasp, continuing to march through the ash and almost unbearable heat of the fire forest.  You figure that you must have walked just over 4 miles since entering the woods and though you cannot tell the time of day due to the ever-surrounding flames, you reckon that good progress is being made. 

The road soon dips down into a lower area of the forest and the elven homes you spied earlier become more abundant, signaling that this area was likely a lively village in its days before the flames.  Lost in thought, you almost don't notice that about 50 feet ahead of you, a wolf-like creature emerges from the fierce flames at the side of the road.  It peers at you with glowing red eyes and paws its way onto the road with an air of cordial ferocity.  The beast resembles a big, powerfully built dog with short, rust-red fur; its markings, teeth and tongue are sooty black.  It carries what appears to be a scorched human thigh bone in its mouth, and when it reaches the center of the road, it sits down facing you.  It casually drops the bone in the middle of the road and barks a strange sound that is more reminiscent of a crackling fire than a dog's bark.  It then backs up about 15 feet, exhales small flames from its nostrils and nods its head in the direction of the bone.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2011)

Arnir stops dead in his tracks and stares at the strange beast for a moment before leaning on his bow. As he looks over the fire breathing hound, he casually twists a stray lock of hair that has fallen from his ponytail into his sweaty, ash covered face and tucks it behind his ear. Wearily wiping his eyes with the back of an equally dirty hand he says to Hrmir "Well, what about this druid? Have you any knowledge of flaming canines?"

Having said that he casts detect magic focused on the dog









*OOC:*


Range of Detect Magic is 60'


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 23, 2011)

Hrimr racks his brain trying to recognize the beast.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, given that its obviously not a natural animal, the school of nature can tell you nothing.[/sblock]

When the dog-like creature sees Arnir cast a spell, it's hackles raise and it steps back slightly.  It looses another loud bark and then breathes a 10 foot cone of fire in your direction.  It then narrows its coal-like eyes and bounds off into the flaming woods.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 23, 2011)

> When the dog-like creature sees Arnir cast a spell, it's hackles raise and it steps back slightly. It looses another loud bark and then breathes a 10 foot cone of fire in your direction. It then narrows its coal-like eyes and bounds off into the flaming woods.




Kirio looks at Arnir and winks _"I don't think he appreciated that...?  Shall we see what the cute little poochy left us." _ Kirio carefully walks up to the bone, crouches down and examines it... 

 What in the blazes was that terrifying thing... 

OOC: knowledge checks on the "dog"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you are aware that the dog-like creature is a Hell Hound.  As the name suggests, they are from any of layers of Baator: the Nine Circles of Hell.  They are quite intelligent and are capable of understanding Infernal, though are not able to speak it.[/sblock]

Kirio, you bend down and look at the scorched femur.  You notice that something has been carved onto the surface of the bone.  Closer consideration reveals that it is actually a message, crudely written in common.  After crooking your neck to get a better look, you read aloud:

_“Leave the case. Cooperate, and we might find an arrangement to spare your lives. Carry this with you if you wish to bargain.”_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 23, 2011)

Kirio stands, looks back at his companions and frowns _"That thing Arnir offended was a hellhound, you know, from Baator: the Nine Circles of Hell, lovely creatures."_

Referring to the bone on the ground _"It's message is to the point, I can only assume they mean the intelligence from ragesia... Torrent... Why are there inhabitants of the nine hells looking for that case?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 23, 2011)

Alric regards the bone and the message scrawled upon it and bristles as he considers it.

"_Devils?! _I like not the thought of dealing with them. Though rushing in swords held high may be foolish. A parley may be in order but I think we should prepare to bare our steel upon them."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2011)

Torrent looks a bit stunned and then shakes her head: "I have no clue why a devil would be interested in this stuff.  We don't even know what is written on the intelligence we stole."  

She then ponders for a moment and looks at Arnir.  "Wait, I seem to recall that Arnir and Shealis could make out the language but it was in a code of some sort.  It was written in Infernal though wasn't it?  Devils speak Infernal.  By Istishia's depths!  This is not good.  What should we do?"


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 23, 2011)

Hrimr confused at whats going on. Hellhounds, Devils, and the planes?  What is happening in this forest.

"Well I for one do not wish to consort with Devils.  I am sure they will be as merciful as the Inquisitor.  But I think you have the right of it.  The Empire has made a deal with the Devils.  I say we press on and be on guard for any tricks or traps that could await us."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2011)

Arnir puts up his hands "Steady on now! Let's not dismiss this so quickly. Devils are clearly evil, however they are lawful creatures. There may be a way to get what we want here while escaping with our bodies and souls intact. I'm not suggesting we leave the case- that may be the only thing keeping us alive at the moment, but let's take that bone with us."


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 23, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Arnir puts up his hands "Steady on now! Let's not dismiss this so quickly. Devils are clearly evil, however they are lawful creatures. There may be a way to get what we want here while escaping with our bodies and souls intact. I'm not suggesting we leave the case- that may be the only thing keeping us alive at the moment, but let's take that bone with us."




Alric grinds his teeth at this then looks down at the slime and ash covered bone with a slight grimace. _"Feel free to pick that up if you wish. Just stay downwind from me... My vote is with you, let us parley with the devils to find out what we're up against and their part in all this. Though I expect dealing with them will be dangerous and have consequences. Let us prepare to battle them since that's likely what it will come to."_


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]As Kirio mentioned, Devils hail from the outer plane known as Baator, or more commonly called the Nine Circles of Hell.  Devils are both lawful and evil.  In short, they are masters of corruption and despoilers of purity who seek to destroy all things good and drag mortal souls back with them to the depths of Hell, usually as a result of a nefarious contract.  Devils live according to strict hierarchies in Hell and the weak ultimately serve the most powerful of their kind.  Asmodeus is the strongest of any and he rules all of Hell from his citadel of Malsheem in the 9th Circle known as Nessus.  

Devils are immune to both fire and poison and have resistances against cold and acid.  They are also most easily harmed by silver weapons and weapons that have been blessed or aligned as "good"[/sblock]

Torrent looks at Arnir and raises an eyebrow: "Well we definitely can't leave the case, but I don't feel comfortable making a deal with any creature from Hell.  If you want to try your hand at negotiating, that's fine but we're not giving up the intelligence and if push comes to shove, I'm with Alric.  We slay them.  Let's keep moving."

She turns to keep walking down the road.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 23, 2011)

_"I'm with Arnir, we should take the bone, let me just have a look here though..., don't trust that pooch as far as I could spit him..."_

OOC: cast detect magic on the bone...


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2011)

"Well Alric, if it's a fight you're looking for, keep that silver sword on the ready. It will most easily harm devils. They're immune to fire and poison, and can resist cold and acid. Torrent, is your weapon aligned? Can you bless them? 

Know this, I'm not suggesting that we walk arms open towards them. They are truly evil and want nothing more than to suck our souls down to the nine circles....What I _am_ saying is that they are not mindless beasts of rage like a demon and will likely try and forge a contract with us which will ensnare us, but if we let Kirio here do the talking, I'm sure we can negotiate something fair."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the bone does not register as magical.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 23, 2011)

> but if we let Kirio here do the talking, I'm sure we can negotiate something fair.




Kirio smiles at the younger elf _"your confidence is appreciated..., not sure what we're walking into though..., are they immune to normal weapons?" _ With that, Kirio bends down once more and, using his cloak to protect himself from the likely very hot bone, picks it up with a sour grimace on his face...


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 23, 2011)

"Silver you say?  Well I have some silver coins.  Bannock didn't you say you worked as or with a smith?  The fire may be hot enough to melt down the silver, do you think you could fashion it into a bullet for my sling?"


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2011)

Arnir turns to Kirio "No, no...not immune, but they are simply more vulnerable to silver and blessed weapons, or those that have been aligned good.  If Torrent here could bless our arrows and weapons, we may do quite well....you know, assuming we don't come across a more powerful Devil, which I believe will be unlikely. We will most assuredly come into contact with a lower-level member of their plane. And Mystra save us otherwise."


----------



## Bannock (Mar 23, 2011)

Bannock beams a grin at Hrimr.

"I would make the finest sling bullet you've ever laid eyes on! A bullet to slay a thousand of those vile barghest hounds! But it's not so simple, dwarf, I thought your people were born knowing how to forge things! Open flames aren't usually enough to melt even soft metals like silver. We need to assemble a kiln of some kind to contain the heat, then I need a small crucible to melt the coins in, and a cast to shape the bullet. Sadly though, my tools are far behind us in Gate Pass, probably looted by some goblin-humping Ragesian by now. Hrmph."


----------



## digimattic (Mar 23, 2011)

Bannock said:


> Sadly though, my tools are far behind us in Gate Pass, probably looted by some goblin-humping Ragesian by now. Hrmph."




Arnir Pipes up quickly and says as dryly as he can manage "Bannock, his name is Hrmir."


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lars says, "How about we leave these thrice-cursed forest as quickly as we can! I can't believe you guys think we could fight devils and live."


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 24, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars says, "How about we leave these thrice-cursed forest as quickly as we can! I can't believe you guys think we could fight devils and live."




"You speak as if we might have a choice. I think the message of this bone is evidence enough that they will not let us leave this forest without an encounter with them. They found us once, they'll find us again. Have courage my friend," Alric offers Lars a wolfish grin, "If they mean to take our souls they will not get them without a bloody time of it. Though you do have a point, we should not tarry and continue on our path. Make them come to us."


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Lars replies with a less than convincing grin of his own. "Well, my soul is my own, they will have to fight indeed to have it."


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 24, 2011)

Bannock said:


> Bannock beams a grin at Hrimr.
> 
> "I would make the finest sling bullet you've ever laid eyes on! A bullet to slay a thousand of those vile barghest hounds! But it's not so simple, dwarf, I thought your people were born knowing how to forge things! Open flames aren't usually enough to melt even soft metals like silver. We need to assemble a kiln of some kind to contain the heat, then I need a small crucible to melt the coins in, and a cast to shape the bullet. Sadly though, my tools are far behind us in Gate Pass, probably looted by some goblin-humping Ragesian by now. Hrmph."




"It's a common mistake to think all Dwarves know metallurgy.  My Hold is quite poor in metals, we have to trade for our iron and gold.  We are know for our works of stone and our Hold architects.  All Dwarves do learn to fight when they are young.  Then they are chosen for different professions.  I was one of the few to be chosen to train in the Heart Cave and become a druid. 

Alas, it would have been good to have more silver weapons.  As I said we must be careful, you can try to parlay if you wish but I doubt they will let us go with the case.  We should be ready for the worst."


----------



## Gregor (Mar 24, 2011)

*an infernal harrier*

After perhaps 10 minutes of walking down the road and discussing, something suddenly appears out of nowhere in the center of the road. 

In a chrysanthemum burst of flowering flame, a creature stands before you, maybe 50 or 60 feet away, cloaked, smoldering, and wielding a wicked-looking saw-toothed glaive stained with blood.  A tattered brown cloak whips about this man-sized creature’s scaled body. It has the scaled and scarred face of a savage creature but its clever and commanding eyes glow with infernal fire, and its thick beard writhes and bites like a nest of vipers. Barely visible under its beard is a thick metal collar attached to a length of limply dangling chain. It only has four fingers on its left hand, and a scaled, dessicated pinky finger hangs on a cord around its neck.

When it speaks, its deep commanding voice seems to come from far away, as if pulled from the layers of Hell itself: 
_"Ahhhhhh I am so pleased that you did not simply leave the case I desire in the middle of the road.  Where is the sport in that?  So, you wish to negotiate with a minion of Baator do you?  Very well, here are the terms.  First, you give me the case.  Second, we will then discuss the tasks you will do for me, in exchange for staying my blood-lusted hand.  Failure to agree will result in me slaughtering you and taking what I desire.  Are you enjoying the negotiations?"  _


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 24, 2011)

"Ah! You call THAT a negotiation! I see that we know how to negotiate much better in Gate Pass than wherever you come from."

Lars snaps his mouth shut.... Much too late to undo any damage.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 24, 2011)

Alric smirks at Lars' retort.

"Mr. Devil I presume! Yes I'm enjoying the negotiations thoroughly. See how much I'm enjoying them?" continues to scowl, "Pray tell, what does a minion of Baator want with this case? I remain unconvinced that the nine hells have any interest in mortal affairs of state."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 24, 2011)

Kirio tilts his head to the right and raise his left eyebrow at the creature's outburst.

 What is this ugly thing??? 

OOC: knowledge check on what this thing is before Kirio opens "negotiations"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you know that this creature is called a Barbazu, or a "Bearded Devil."  These devils are elite shock troops in the wars of Hell who have a tendency to fly into a blood lusting battle frenzy.  You also recall a small fact about their beards: apparently the tendrils have the ability to snap and bite at an opponent and are capable of spreading an unnatural disease[/sblock]

The creature narrows its eyes and strengthens its grip on the glaive.  It stares at Alric and Lars and speaks:  _"Ahhhhh humans.  My favourite mortal flesh sacks.  The taste of your suffering in the dungeons of Hell is like ambrosia to me.  Perhaps I should indulge my desires and simply rip the case from your pathetic corpulent bodies?"_


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 24, 2011)

Hrimr ignores the devil in front of him to see if there are any more around the party.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, you don't see any more devils, but you can see the Hell Hound sitting in the burning trees some 40 or 50 feet behind your party.  It is doing nothing other than watching the proceedings.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 24, 2011)

Kirio's eyebrow seems to somehow raise even further as the bearded devil continues it's rant, but his expression remains otherwise stone cold as he addresses the devil.

[sblock="if you speak infernal"] Greetings Barbazu, it is rare to see one of your level witted kind here.  You know little of what you deal with, watch yourself soldier of hell.[/sblock]

_"I am not a "human" flesh sack, and you are outnumbered, 7 to one.  I know fighting is... what you revel in, but I doubt you revel in it at the expense or your own destruction, no?  So why don't you humour us and tell us what it is you think we can do for you, and we will see what we will see."_  To the others in a softer voice _"it is a bearded devil; ware the beard, if you get close the tendrils can and will bite, and will likely infect you with an infernal disease."_

OOC: intimidate roll coming... unfortunate about the whole not possible to scare a dude from hell and all that...


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 24, 2011)

Hrimr walks up beside Bannock and whispers into his ear:

"The hellhound is watching us some 50 feet behind us.  Keep you eyes open and your weapon ready"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 24, 2011)

The devil throws back his head and laughs before leveling his eyes at Kirio and replying: _"I enjoy your spirit Elf, but I inhabit a world of molten rock, jagged towers of bone and creatures of unspeakable horror that would cause you to stain your breeches by just seeing them.  You think a stern word from your thin pathetic lips will make me quiver in fright?  I grow tired of this.  You have not given up the case and so I shall take it from you."_ 

It raises its weapon and prepares to charge.

_"Pray to your false gods and prepare to die!"_

**************
*Initiative Order*

1 - DM #2
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Alric
5 - Kirio
6 - DM #1
7 - Torrent
8 - Lars
9 - Hrimr

**************

Round 1

        *GM:*  Remember that you're safe from heat damage when on the road.  The sides of the road are raging forest fire, so there is a chance you'll take fire damage if you move into those squares.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 24, 2011)

The devil roars and raises one hand, palm up, as if it is lifting something extremely heavy.  After a moment it closes its fist and the ground shakes.  Five holes in the ash-covered road appear, blowing cinders and smoke into the air.  The sounds of thousands of souls moaning and screaming blows forth from the openings and the smell of sulphur, burned flesh and brimstone fills your nostrils.  Then, in each one a small creature emerges: small roiling waves of flesh gush forward. Amid their fatty surge wriggle half-formed limbs and dripping tumorous face.

_"Kill them!"_ roars the bearded devil as he spins his glaive in his hands.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 24, 2011)

Arnir clutches his bow tightly and swirling his free hand around himself in a twirl, he is cloaked in a purple-ish glow that seems to be absorbed into his body.









*OOC:*


mage armour active


----------



## Bannock (Mar 24, 2011)

His weapon already in hand, since it doubles as a walking staff, Bannock takes a step into J-8 and bends into a combat stance. A single drop of sweat rolls off his brow and onto his gauntlet, and then disappears in a puff of steam. The demons terrify him, but he tells himself that hell can't be much worse than where he already is. To the party, he says,

"Ready your bows for that mongrel dog behind us!"

Then his glaive flicks outwards.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 24, 2011)

"I lied. I really didn't enjoy the negotiations."

Alric explodes into motion having readied himself for the outcome of combat in this situation. He weaves through Torrent and Bannock stepping to J8 then to I9, drawing his silver bastard sword and looking to make mince meat of the wretched blobs.









*OOC:*


Oh for the love of... that better be the last 3 I roll.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 25, 2011)

AGAIN!?! What the hell are those things now 

Kirio hearing the warning of the hellhound moves to L5, and looks back towards the the beast, ready to fire the second it is within optimal range...

OOC: Kirio readies an action; will fire (rappid shot) on the hellhound the second it comes within 30 feet of him (+4 attack on each shot, +1 damage), also knowledge check on 5 summoned nasties (although if that is too much for one round just keep the readied action)


----------



## Gregor (Mar 25, 2011)

Bannock, despite the fact that the creature resisted your strike somewhat, your glaive splits your target into two squirming piles of flesh and blood.  It screams and twitches as it slowly melts into the ash.  Your cleaving strike misses though, kicking up ash and charred dirt when the blade strikes the earth.

Alric, your blade misses the mark, leaving the shambling blob unharmed.

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, these creatures are known as Lemures and are one of the lowest level devils found in Hell.  They are effectively mindless and serve as slaves and soldier for more powerful denizens of Baator.[/sblock]

Torrent quickly places one hand on the dream shroud that she is wearing as a sash and speaks a few words, quoting from the wish of the dead mage back near Gate Pass: "please don't let my death be in vain!"  She then quickly touches Bannock's shoulder.  Bannock's glaive suddenly glows a pale blue light and a faint keening sound seems to emanate from it. 

From the fiery woods bounds the Hell Hound.  When it comes within range of Kirio's readied attack, the elven bard releases an arrow.  However, it sails over the back of the fiery hound who sprints towards the party, black teeth bared and fiery drool falling in ropes from its open maw (ends movement at M3).

        *GM:*  Kirio, you cannot ready to rapid shot because it requires a full attack to use.  Full attacks are not standard actions, one attack is.  So, I rolled just one attack at your full bonus (+6).

Bannock, for the next 2 minutes, your weapon is aligned as "good"


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lars screams at the top of his lungs, releasing some of the terror inside his head. He backs up a little (M6) before letting fly at close range at the monstrous hound.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 25, 2011)

Lars, the Hell Hound yelps slightly as your bolt drives into its flank.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 25, 2011)

Hrimr steps close to the edge of the road (H5) and raises his hands to the sky.  He begins to speak loudly in Dwarven and moves his hands as he casts a spell.  To the right of the bearded demon a small cyclone of what appears to be pebbles and gravel begins to form.  It begins to spin faster and louder, growing in size until it is 80ft across and 20 ft high.  The devils caught in it are pelted by fast moving small rocks and find it difficult to move through the cyclone.










*OOC:*


I cast Stone Call, point of origin is square G16.  The cyclone last 3 rounds, has a radius of 40 ft and a height of 20 ft.  It is considered difficult terrain to move in it.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hah, Bannock and Alric are going to be unhappy with Hrimr! What a jerk!


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yup, Alric's in that one. Nice aim Hrimr  ... Just as an aside, it might make our GM's life easier and pick the CORNER of a square when placing a spell AOE origin. Don't pick the origin in the center of a square.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still new at placing this AOE business and it's the only spot I can get LOS to that doesn't require a charred Dwarf.  I called the square so I can't change that, I will put it in the top right corner of the square.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 25, 2011)

Hrimr, your spell lashes against the devils, but does not seem to do as much damage as you predicted.  In fact, the gravel and stones merely cause tiny scrapes and bruises which largely go by unnoticed.

The shambling mounds of flesh surge forward mindlessly, attempting to swarm Alric with their tumorous limbs.  A barrage of fleshy slaps land on Alric, but he turns most away.  One manages to slip over the guard of his shield, striking him in the face with a sweaty, pulsating blob of flesh.   

The bearded devil laughs as the gravel scrapes across his face and then vanishes out of sight, a fiery bloom erupting from where it once stood.  In the blink of an eye, it reappears closer to Arnir, Torrent and Bannock (L8) in another blossom of flames.  It raises its wicked glaive for a strike and screams an unearthly howl before sinking into a wild frenzied state.

        *GM:*  Hrimr, I'll accept the amendment to place the spell in the upper right corner of the square.  But in the future, you'll need to choose a corner that you want the spell to centre on.  This is helpful for future reference: Spell Area of Effect Templates - Pathfinder_OGC      

**************
*Initiative Order*

1 - DM #2
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Alric
5 - Kirio
6 - DM #1
7 - Torrent
8 - Lars
9 - Hrimr

**************

Round 2


----------



## digimattic (Mar 25, 2011)

Arnir startles as the devil reappears next to him. Bow in hand, he takes a 5-foot-step back to K5 while keeping his eyes locked on the hellish abomination before him. Sweat is pouring down his face, and he clenches his jaw in fierce concentration, barely able to mouth the words required for his spell.  Holding both hands out before him about a foot apart, a crackling ball of electricity forms, and quickly grows until it is a roiling mass of terrifying energy, then, suddenly it flashes out in a beam of white hot arcing lightning, straight at the devil.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 25, 2011)

Arnir, your ray of electricity strikes an invisible shield that seems to surround the bearded devil.  The shield initially resists your spell, but soon gives way allowing the unleashed energy of your energy-substituted scorching ray to strike your target.  The devil rears its head and groans in pain as the electricity courses through its body in pulsating waves.  The smell of ozone sits heavily in the hot air and the smoking devil marks you with its evil eyes.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 25, 2011)

Bannock is first flummoxed by swirling gravel in front of him, then confused by the sudden teleportation of the demon, then dazzled by Arnir's spell. These have a net effect of pissing him off. He turns to the demon,

"I respect your choice of weapon! I'm looking forward to inspecting it after I kill you!"

He sends a strong slash at the devil.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 25, 2011)

Alric sees the flash of flame out of the corner of his eye and hears the roar of the devil as he's struck by Arnir's lightning. Though he has all the confidence in his party members, he knows the bearded devil is far more the threat than these blubberous abominations.

Knowing he's putting himself in danger of attacks from both the blobs and the bearded devil, Alric moves away from them and moves straight for the glaive wielding horror.









*OOC:*


If Alric survives the AOOs, he attacks the bearded devil after moving to K8.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 25, 2011)

The four oozy piles of flesh attempt to grab at Alric's limbs and bludgeon him to the ground, but each attack strikes a shield or a piece of armor.

Similarly, the Bearded Devil lashes out with his saw-toothed glaive, but only manages to scrape sparks from the surface of Alric's steel shield.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 26, 2011)

Kirio curses inwardly at his clumsy shot, takes a 5 foot step (K5) and his arms moving in a fear induced flury, fires twice at the hellhound...

OOC: le sigh... won't even bother wiht the damage rolls... apparently he is more scared than I thought


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2011)

The Hell Hound dodges the two arrows from Kirio and then sets its evil glare onto Lars.  It snarls, puffs smoke from its nostrils and then pounces at the young rogue with teeth bared.  Its mouth snaps only on open air though.

Torrent takes a small step away, to avoid the threatening range of the Bearded Devil's glaive and palms her holy symbol: "Istishia, Lord of Water, hear my plea in this desperate hour, far from the sea in this place of never ending fire.  Bless me and my friends in our time of need!"

        *GM:*  Torrent has cast Bless on the party, granting everyone a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

Kirio, Arnir is standing in K5, so I presume you stand still this round.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lars miraculously dodges the snapping jaws of the creature, and this helps him to regain his confidence. He draws his sword, takes a 5-foot step back to N7, then moves to O8, and N5 before slashing at the hound in a flanking position.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2011)

Seeing the tasty human snack move around behind it, the Hell Hound snaps out again with its jaws, trying to rip open Lars' meaty belly.  Its jaws connect, piercing Lars flesh.  The hound twists its head and pulls, ripping Lars flesh and the hound breathes a gust of flame through its teeth and into the open wound leaving a bloody and charred gash behind.

However, Lars manages to get behind the Hell Hound and reciprocates with a deep stab to its rear flank.

        *GM:*  Remember guys, if you take a 5ft step you cannot combine it with other movement.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 26, 2011)

Hrimr heads toward Lars as he sees the hellhound take a chunk of out him.  He draws his battleaxe and with a dwarven battle cry charges at the hellhound.









*OOC:*


Movement ends at L4


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2011)

The mindless Lemures continue to surge forward, now attempting to smother Bannock with fleshy limbs.  They converge on his position, avoiding his attack of opportunity, and grab, slam and whip their corpulent limbs into Bannock.  They drive the air from his lungs and batter his ribs.

The Bearded Devil hops back slightly (5ft step to M7) and howls an infernal war cry before it strikes at Alric with an overhand chop and follows up with a sideways slash at Arnir.  The saw-toothed glaive tears through armor and rends Alric's shoulder open to the bone.  The wound pulsates with dark energy and blood pours from the fleshy opening.  The Bearded Devil's second slash whips at Arnir, but it bounces off of the wizard's arcane armor drawing a frustrated curse and howl from the devil.

**************
*Initiative Order and Status*

1 - DM #2 (Bearded Devil has taken 21 damage)
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock
4 - Alric (9/30hp)
5 - Kirio (14/18hp)
6 - DM #1 (Hell Hound has taken 10 damage)
7 - Torrent
8 - Lars (10/12hp)
9 - Hrimr (21/23hp)

**************

Round 3

        *GM:*  Bannock, I totally forgot the +1 from Torrent's spell, but it unfortunately would not have helped due to the rolling of a 1.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 26, 2011)

Arnir's eyes open wide as the glaive slices at his midsection. At the last minute he is able to step partially out of the way, and his arcane protection absorbs the rest of the blow with a shimmer of blue light. Taking another 5-foot step backwards (J4), Arnir moves his hand in a swirling rhythmic motion. Out of thin air, a silvery orb appears, begins to rotate and then splits into to. The bright silver orbs flash with energy and slam unerringly into the bearded devil.









*OOC:*


forgot spell resistance check, so this is out of order


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2011)

Arnir, your magic missiles strike towards the Bearded Devil, but they slam into an invisible aura around your target.  The missiles phase out with a crackle of energy and fail to damage the devil.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Greg, Bannock also has +1 on all AOO and readied attacks due to his level 3 polearm mastery feat, so including power attack I should have been +8 on that AOO, but again it makes no difference.







Bannock's eyes widen as he sees the demon's weapon tear into Alric. He ignores the shambling flesh and focuses on the true threat, with increased determination. He steps forth and again attempts to penetrate the demon with a fierce thrust of his long weapon.

Being deflected by the devil's terrible weapon, Bannock calls out to the party,

"He's strong! Alric, we'll need to fight as one, I need your help!"










*OOC:*


Teehee. Activating Blade of the Resistance to mark demon (+2 to damage rolls). 5 ft step into K-7, power attack on demon. Alric, Bannock is suggesting that you use the "Aid another" special action so I can actually land some damn hits, unless you have a better plan.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 26, 2011)

Bannock, the Bearded Devil brings his savage weapon back into a guard position, just before your glaive strikes it in the chest.  The devil deflects your blessed weapon with the shaft of its own polearm.  Your arms quiver slightly from the impact as it feels like you have just struck an anvil.

        *GM:*  Doh! I did forget that Bannock.  Thanks for the reminder for next time.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 27, 2011)

Alric howls in pain as the devil's glaive sinks into his shoulder. He hears Bannock's words but his instincts tell him to keep pressing on the barbazu.

"We have to focus our attacks Bannock, bring him down as fast as we can!"









*OOC:*


A +2 to attack is not going to help bad rolling 







Alric grits his teeth shifts in beside the devil (5ft step to L7) and thrusts his sword point towards the devil's belly.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2011)

Alric, your sword stabs the devil in the gut, drawing a thick, foul-smelling blood that drips down its legs in slow rivulets.  Although it cries out in obvious pain, its eyes are smiling and you can tell that it is reveling in the fight.

Additionally, your wound continues to pulsate with infernal energy and you continue to lose blood (you take an additional 2 bleed damage from your wound last round).


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 28, 2011)

A mad, building laughter begins to emanate from Kirio as he surveys the madness around him.  You can almost hear a strange and frightening tune in his laughter as his eyes briefly glow green, he steps forward (M4) and motions towards Lars...

OOC: defensive casting, CLW


----------



## Gregor (Mar 28, 2011)

Seeing itself getting surrounded, the Hell Hound snarls and hops backward to gain some distance (5ft step to M6).  It then fills its longs with hot air and breathes a cone of fire at Kirio and Hrimr.  The flames roll over the elf and dwarf, but miss Lars by the slightest of margins.  Hrimr manages to avoid most of the fire, but Kirio is awash with flames that scorch his clothes, hair and face.

Witnessing Alric's foul wound, Torrent dashes forward (K7) and tries to call forth her powers of healing.  She tries to shield herself from the glaive of the devil and in doing so, she fails to cast her spell properly.  Positive energy roils forward from her hands and then dissipates into the air.  In frustration she cries out: "Damn!"

        *GM:*  Hrimr you made your Reflex save so you only take half the fire breath damage.  Kirio, you take full.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lars, realizing that slugging it out with such a dangerous opponent is futile, takes a step back, (O4) and casts Daze at the Hound, hoping to temporarily take it out from the battle.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 29, 2011)

Lars, you cast your spell but has no effect on the Hell Hound.

        *GM:*  Also, remember that you're in armor.  *Every time* you cast an arcane spell in your armor, you have to first roll an arcane spell failure % check.  Studded leather is 15%, so before you cast spells you need to roll a d100 to see if you fail or not.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 29, 2011)

Hrimr looks at his burnt beard and is not happy.  He readies himself to swing at the hound again but then he notices Alric's plight and his unnatural wound.  Hrimr cools his rage and moves to heal is comrade (J7).  With so many foes around Hrimr attempts to protect himself while he casts his spell.  He begins the spell, but loses his concentration for a moment and the spell his gone from the tips of his fingers.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 29, 2011)

One Lemure focuses on the newly arrived Dwarven target, while the other three swing their mutated arms at Bannock.  Hrimr is pelted with a sweaty limb and Bannock is once again barraged by the pus-leaking arms and other unidentifiable limbs of the devil-spawn.

The Bearded Devil steps back slightly and holds a hand to the wound in its stomach, while the char marks from Arnir's spell still smoke slightly.  It grins a disturbing smile at you and says: "Good fight mortals.  I'll be seeing you soon!"  When the last word leaves its lips, it once again vanishes in the blink of an eye and a flowery explosion of flames.



**************
*Initiative Order and Status*

1 - DM #2 (Bearded Devil gone; 2 Lemures remain)
2 - Arnir
3 - Bannock (18/29hp)
4 - Alric (7/30hp)
5 - Kirio (14/18hp)
6 - DM #1 (Dead)
7 - Torrent
8 - Lars (10/12hp)
9 - Hrimr (20/23hp)

**************

Round 4


----------



## digimattic (Mar 29, 2011)

Arnir curses as the devil vanishes before his eyes

 By Mystra, I need to learn how to do that... 

Notching an arrow in his bow, he turns his sights to the hell hound and releases.









*OOC:*


pfffffft 2....gimmie a break.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


The initiative order doesn't show it, but I believe I've now taken 11 damage.







Bannock roars in fury. The bearded devil's retreat from battle adds insult to injury, as if to say that Bannock and the others are unworthy opponents. Bannock finds this displeasurable in the extreme, and he wails furiously at the remaining fleshy blobs, after taking a 5 foot step into K-8. If nothing else, the lemures make for very realistic practice targets.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 29, 2011)

Arnir, your arrow drives into the Hell Hound's rear flank, protruding right next to Lars' bolt.  The creature whimpers in response, but stares evilly at the party.

Bannock, you cut through two of the Lemures (I8) with your blessed weapon like a farmer threshing wheat.  The first one's bloated form splits easily and spills innards and ichor on the ashy road.  The weapon carries through and cleaves the head off of the second (I9), sending a spurt of its disgusting smelling life blood into the air.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 29, 2011)

Alric gapes at the rapidly dimming flames of the barbazu's teleport spell. He doesn't know if he should curse the cowardice of the thing or be relieved it isn't scything through his other shoulder.

It is a moment before Alric notices the flame-wreathed hound standing beside him and growling hellishly. Having had far too much of hell-spawn in an ever-burning forest, Alric resolves to send this one back to the pit.









*OOC:*


Alric takes a 5ft step to L6 and attacks the hellhound


----------



## Gregor (Mar 29, 2011)

Alric, you drive the point of your sword through the back of the Hell Hound.  With a snap and spurt of smoky blood, you pierce its spine and drive the sword down and out through its lower ribs.  It thrashes in pain and then falls to the ground, dead.

Your wound also continues to bleed unnaturally, drenching your chest, side and back crimson (you take 2 more points of bleed damage).


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 29, 2011)

I doubt this will be enough to stop the bleeding, but perhaps I can buy him some time..., what in the hells did that devil do to him. 

OOC: Kirio moves to L5 and casts CLW on Alric, Knowledge check planes on nature of wound Alric is suffering from, yo seriously, @#$% these rolls in the @##


----------



## Gregor (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you have no idea what is causing Alric's wound to continue to bleed.[/sblock]

Kirio, your healing spell discharges into Alric, but his wound crackles with dark energies and resists any positive benefits.  He is not healed and his wound remains and continues to bleed.

Torrent is beginning to get frustrated with the repeated failure of her and her allies' healing spells.  In a snap decision, she resorts to more mundane methods by drawing her waterskin and pouring it over Alric's ruined shoulder.  She then rips off a sleeve of her tunic and attempts to use it as a makeshift bandage to bind the now-clean wound.  Alric's wound flares up and spurts more blood, rendering Torrent's attempt at healing useless.  "Damn this wound!  Hrimr, are you a skilled healer?  Try what you can and I'll follow up with my wand.  He is going to die if we don't do something!"


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lars rushes forward to get between the remaining lemures and Alric. He chops at the nearest one. (K9)


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 29, 2011)

Hrimr takes a 5 ft step (K6) to get within reach of Alric.

"I have healed many a wound Torrent.  But, this looks unnatural I will do what I can.  Hold on Alric."

Hrimr begins to grab some herbs and moss from a pouch on his belt and tries to treat the wound.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 29, 2011)

*Off Initiative*

Hrimr, you are able to staunch the bleeding of Alric's wound and the dark energies seem to dissipate once you finish administering your treatment.  Though pale from loss of blood, Alric appears to be stable.

The remaining two Lemures are easily dispatched by the rest of the party, effectively ending combat and allowing you all to catch your breath and relax. 

With the threats removed, Torrent wipes her sweaty and soot-covered brow with her arm and then moves about the group applying curative magic from her wand.  "I'm sorry I can't fully heal everyone," she says as she inspects your wounds, "but I am running out of charges and need to focus on those most heavily hurt."

Once finished, she takes a long drink of water and says: "I think we should get moving as soon as possible.  I don't want to linger lest that foul devil return."


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 29, 2011)

Hrimr washes the blood from his hands with some water and breathes a heavy sigh of relief. 

"Foul devils with their unholy weapons.  Glad I could stop the bleeding, Alric."

Hrimr stretches his arms out and cracks his knuclkes.

"Moradin, I could go for a cold ale right now! I'll have to settle for some warm water for now."

With that he takes a long drink from his waterskin.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweat pours down Alric's pasty, unshaven face. He leans on his sword, breathes heavily and his eyes are heavy-lidded. By the look of him, he looks as if he'll collapse and take his rest on the ground here.

"Thanks Hrimr," rasps Alric. "I agree with Torrent, we should not tarry in this place. Let us go."


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lars says, "I agree with Torrent, let's get out of here, but it's not if the devil returns, it's when. There's no way he's leaving without the case. I guess he hasn't caught on that it doesn't exist." Lars winks so his companions understand he is only bluffing.
"What weapons and magic do we have that works well against them? I don't have much else than my crossbow, really. And I only have 11 bolts left."

Lars takes a long pull from his waterskin and starts watching the woods around them carefully, crossbow loaded and ready.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 30, 2011)

"Yes, let's make haste. I need to rest before I can cast many of my spells again, and I wouldn't mind making a change to which ones I learn for the day....The devils are immune to fire and poison - so those two are out - and they're also extra resistant to acid and cold. On top of that, you may have noticed that that barbazu had a resistance to magic generally, something I've never encountered before. Alric's silver sword and any blessings we might have are our best chance of hurting them, but beyond that we just have to take our shot and hope the gods favour us....more than they've favoured Bannock over here at least." 

Arnir turns to the big man and with a playful smile says 

"I say Bannock, did you train to be farmer or a fighter- you certainly seem adept at tilling the soil with that hoe of yours."


----------



## Bannock (Mar 30, 2011)

"Haha! Don't make me start to tally a score Arnir! Plowed the earth I did indeed, and sowed it with the guts of those 'ellish things! You might as well have just given that devil a whiff of your bad breath for all your magic did to it. Tempus knows how potent _that_ is. It's your blessed luck you weren't sliced in twain!"

Bannock says, giving Arnir a brotherly pat on the shoulder.

"Be careful, I wouldn't want to have to clean up if that were to 'appen."

He shrugs under the weight of his equipment and resumes the march up the road.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2011)

Seeing that there is nothing of interest to loot from the bodies of the Hell Hound and the piles of ooze that once were the Lemures, Torrent leads you on down the Elf Road chuckling slightly at Arnir and Bannock's exchange.

After a couple of hours, at least you suppose it must be that long given that you cannot see the sky to properly measure the passage of time, you come around a bend in the road and see an interesting sight.  Through the blowing smoke and cinders, you can see that the Elf Road leads to a smooth arched stone bridge that spans a steaming river.  Additionally, there appears to be a small stone tower standing in the middle of the bridge.

Suddenly, a loud cracking sound rips through the air, and several of the trees a hundred feet down the road flare as explosions tear open their trunks at the base.  A moment later, a cluster of burning trees on either side of the road careen inward to fall across the Elf Road, blocking the path to the bridge and tower ahead.

[sblock="for Lars"]Lars, you suddenly experience a premonition: you see a giant stag that is on fire leaping out of the treeline and goring Alric with its burning antlers.  You feel the overwhelming urge to scream at Alric and warn him.[/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lars screams "ALRIC!!!! Watch out!" Lars points wildly towards the burning tree-line. "'Ware the stag!!"


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 30, 2011)

Hrimr is startled by Lars' yelling.  He looks to the tree line to see if there is in fact a stag there.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 30, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars screams "ALRIC!!!! Watch out!" Lars points wildly towards the burning tree-line. "'Ware the stag!!"




Alric pulls his sword and readies his shield. He looks in the general direction that Lars is pointing, waiting for attack.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2011)

*Trial by fire!*

Hrimr and Alric, you see nothing in the burning tree line.

However, the curtains of flame that lick meekly at the trees at the road’s edge suddenly flare, cinders bursting outward across you all. Behind you, you hear a sudden roaring noise, and looking back you see the road fifty feet away cut off by a furious wall of fire. The sides of Elf Road are quickly becoming hazardous as live flames reach out at you, and over Alric's head the ash and cinders begin to swirl, coalescing into a searing spear.

        *GM:*  Everyone gets one round worth of actions.  When you post your action, please also roll your initiative.

30 to 40 feet ahead of you is blocked by the fallen burning trees.  The sides of the road are blazing and the road behind you is now draped in a wall of fire.


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lars says, "I saw a huge burning stag. It gored Alric. It's another vision, but it looks like something is really happening. We're being forced towards the tower." Crossbow still in hand, ready to fire, Lars starts walking towards the tower.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 30, 2011)

Hrimr grabs some of his sling stones and chants over them.  Three of them begin to glow with a blue light.

"Be ready for anything, this is likely no accident."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 30, 2011)

Kirio sighs, shrugs, and pulls out his flute. He takes position behind Lars and begins to play as he walks; a strange melody emanates from the bard's instrument, it seems to react to the surrounding fire show, and gives you courage for the trials to come...

OOC:  Inspire courage, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 30, 2011)

Alric gazes up in terror at the spear of cinder forming above his head. Hefting his silver sword (expecting devilry), he backs up 20ft from the tip of the spear toward the felled trees and readies to attack anything (other than his party members) that comes within range of his blade.

"Everyone get behind me! Bannock to my flank and ready yourself for attack!" Alric's face transitions from terror to black fury in an instant and he shouts out to both the spear and the wall of flame back down the road, _"Show yourself! Whoever you are, show yourself you coward! I tire of these games and parlor tricks!"_


----------



## Bannock (Mar 30, 2011)

Bannock keeps pace with Alric, standing abreast of him, 10 feet away, glaive ready as always, and looks up in wonder at the form taking shape from ash and cinders.

"Uhm, Alric, I don't think this spirit is interested in talking."


Bannock readies to attack any foe in range, though he seems extremely tired and his reflexes are slow.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 30, 2011)

Arnir raises an eyebrow in weary contempt for all these happenings. Moving behind Alric, he casts gravity bow and readies himself for trouble.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2011)

Seeing everyone prepare, Torrent joins the main line with Bannock and Alric.  She chants intensely, causing a bluish light to flash and course through her body.  For a brief moment your nostrils fill with the briny scent of the ocean and a cool wind blows across your face as Torrent calls upon her deity to grant her luck in battle.  She then draws her battle axe and calls out: "Call to me if you need healing and I will try to help as best I can!" 

        *GM:*  Torrent has cast _Divine Favor_ on herself:  +1 luck bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls for the next 10 rounds.


----------



## Gregor (Mar 30, 2011)

The spear continues to form as you prepare on the ground.  Then, with a thundercrack, the spear drives into the ground precisely where Alric was standing and explodes.

Within the smoke appears a trio of man-sized stags whose bodies burn like the inferno, with racks of antlers composed entirely of dancing fire. They paw at the ground, swing their fiery antlers, and prepare to charge.  Behind you, the wall of fire begins to move slowly toward you.

**************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Alric
3 - Arnir
4 - Bannock
5 - DM
6 - Hrimr
7 - Kirio
8 - Torrent

**************

Round 1

        *GM:*  Please note that on the map, the road is 30ft wide.  However, the 5-foot squares nearest to the edges on either side are bathed in fire so move there at your own risk.

Also, the fallen trees are on fire, and form a barricade 20 feet deep. Crossing them requires a Climb check and 20 feet worth of movement for every 5 feet of travel (not to mention the dangers imposed by them being on fire).


----------



## fromage67 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lars points his crossbow and shoots at the nearest stag-monster. (V8)

OOC: I forgot +1 TH and DAM because of Kirio's flute. TH 22, Dam 8


----------



## Adjuntive (Mar 31, 2011)

Alric moves forward to U7 and attacks the flaming stag Lars shot.


----------



## digimattic (Mar 31, 2011)

Arnir grins and smiles as he release an ensorcelled arrow dangerously close to Bannock's hulking shoulder that whips past and at the stag directly in front of the two (V5)


----------



## Gregor (Mar 31, 2011)

Lars, your bolt strikes the flaming stag.  It moans a strange sound you assume means "ow" and your bolt sizzles, cracks and ignites like kindling in a campfire.

Alric, your blade deflects off the fiery antlers of the stag.

Arnir, your arrow drives into the flank of your target with concussive force, causing a minor shock wave of force to ripple out from the point of impact.  The stag stumbles slightly and your protruding arrow sets on fire. 

Almost in unison, the three move in to attack lowering their crowns of flaming antlers menacingly.  First, the stag struck by Lars' bolt attempts to gore Alric.  Its nearby ally hops forward slightly and tries to do the same (W5 5ft step to V7).  Both stags' antlers are blocked by Alric's shield, kicking up sparks and cinders when they strike the metal.

The last stag paws the ash on the ground and leaps forward in a ten foot charge attack at Bannock (V5 to T5), but narrowly misses its target.

        *GM:*  Bannock, on your turn, feel free to roll your AOO on the stag that charged you (moved from V5 to T5).  If you happen to kill it, we'll ignore its attack and any potential damage it causes to you. 

Oh and just to clarify, Torrent's spell only affects her, not the party.  Arnir, your attack hit regardless.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Rolling AOO now since it might affect others' turns


----------



## Gregor (Mar 31, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive hacks mercilessly into the stag, causing it to rear in pain.  It still stands before you and its body of roiling flames makes it difficult to determine how hurt it is.

        *GM:*  Also, Bannock I believe this triggers your readied action, so you're up again!  I've changed the initiative order to reflect this.  Bit of confusion here on my part.

Hrimr, since I've already rolled, go after Bannock and things will be back on track.  Kirio follows you, etc.


----------



## Bannock (Mar 31, 2011)

Bannock backs away from the burning stag (step to R5), his face nearly broiled from the heat emanating from the beast. He windmills his glaive into an overhead chop, aiming to finish the abomination.

"Hah! Who wants venison tonight? Pre-cooked!"


----------



## Gregor (Mar 31, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive smashes through the stag, obliterating it and scattering  the flames away into the smoky breeze.  Only after you strike do you realize that while shaped like a stag, the creature was merely nothing more than animated flames possessing no discernible anatomy.  

        *GM:*  You now realize these creatures are immune to critical hits.


----------



## The Bashar (Mar 31, 2011)

Hrimr moves up past Bannock and the ashes of the flaming stag to get a shot at the stags engaged with Alric. (Move to T5)

He summons an acid dart to his hand and hurls it at the stag closest to him (V7).









*OOC:*


Ranged Touch Attack +1 = 4 + 1 (song) - 4 firing into melee


----------



## Gregor (Mar 31, 2011)

Hrimr, your dart strikes the stag.  The attack clearly wounds the creature before the acid boils and dissipates in a black noxious smoke.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Mar 31, 2011)

Kirio continues to play his flute...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 1, 2011)

Torrent grips her battle axe and throws her whole body into an overhand chop aimed at the flaming stag before her (V8).  Her axe drives down with intent, but the stag is able to dodge the blow at the last second.

**************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Alric
3 - Arnir
4 - Bannock
5 - DM (stag at V8 has taken 17 damage, stag at V7 has taken 17 damage)
6 - Hrimr
7 - Kirio
8 - Torrent

**************

Round 2

        *GM:*  The wall of flames behind you have advanced by 20ft and show no signs of slowing down.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lars moves to U5 and reloads in order to get a clear shot next round.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 1, 2011)

The heat and blood loss makes Alric feel like death, though impending death sends adrenaline through him. He fights on feverishly.

"Torrent, we must try to focus our attacks. Let's bring down this one first." (indicating the one in V8, directly in front of her) and with that he brings his sword down in an overhead chop.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 1, 2011)

Alric, your sword strike draws a long gash, which immediately re-forms and a creepy howl from the stag-shaped immolation.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 1, 2011)

Arnir looks behind him to see an advancing wall of flame. Advancing to S5, he nocks another arrow and fires it at the stag at V7.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 1, 2011)

Despite the roaring flames all around, you can all hear Bannock's heavy footfalls as over 400 lbs of armor, equipment, and hulking humanity trundles forward into V-5, hoping to continue his onslaught. The sooted edge of his blade sweeps down on the fire elemental in V-7.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 1, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive slashes through the almost incorporeal flaming stag.  It rears and emits a cry of pain, but stays in the fight.

The stag facing Alric (V8) tries to gore him once again, and the stag in front of Torrent (V7) attempts the same.  Both attacks hit, lashing their skin with wickedly hot fire.  Additionally, the two humans find their clothing and armor padding set ablaze by the fiery antlers of the stags.  The flames ignite quickly and intensely, threatening to immolate them completely.

        *GM:*  Alric and Torrent, you have caught on fire.  The flames will burn you for 3 rounds, dealing damage at the start of your turn.  You can take a move action to put out the flame on your turn, or someone else in the party can attempt to help you on their turn.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 2, 2011)

Hrimr sees Alric and Torrent catch on fire.  He quickly begins to move his hands and chant.  A cloud of water appears over Alrics head and falls over him dousing the flames.

"We need to push these logs out of the way before the wall of flame gets us!"









*OOC:*


Cast Create water on Alric.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 3, 2011)

Kirio, well aware of the fact that the wall of flame is advancing, moves forward (R6) and continues to play

 Is there an obvious weakness in those fallen logs...? 

OOC: as he plays, Kirio examines the logs before them as best he can to determine if there is an obvious way to remove the obstacle...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2011)

A cloud of steam bursts into the air as the water splashes down on Alric, dousing the flames consuming him.  

Panic strikes Torrent for a moment as she struggles to smother the flames dancing up on her rapidly scorching clothes. After quickly brushing the flames off and suffocating them beneath her breastplate, she grimaces from the burns and tries to finish off the stag in front of her.  Thanks to Kirio's rousing song and her divine favor spell, she cleaves the blade into the burning creature but it remains standing. 

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, there does not seem to be anything special about the logs.  Basically, two very old trees (perhaps hundreds of years old) have fallen in the middle of the road.  Asides from an immense amount of physical strength, you're not sure what you could do to move them.[/sblock]

**************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Alric
3 - Arnir
4 - Bannock
5 - DM (stag at V7 has taken 17 damage)
6 - Hrimr
7 - Kirio
8 - Torrent

**************

Round 3

        *GM:*  The wall of flames move another 20ft towards you.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 3, 2011)

Lars aims at the nearest stag, shoots and reloads.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2011)

Lars, your bolt flies wide as the stag, locked in melee, moves just before impact.

        *GM:*  Remember that firing into melee results in a -4 penalty to the attack roll.  The precise shot feat gets rid of that penalty.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 3, 2011)

Arnir takes aim at the stag at v7 and releases an arrow.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 3, 2011)

Alric, having been thankfully dowsed of flames of the stag wishes no more of his comrades to suffer the same. He redoubles his attack on the stag attacking torrent (in V8)


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2011)

Arnir, your arrow flies wide, darting into the blazing woods.

Alric, your slash splits the stag into two pieces of dancing fire.  With a horrible shriek, each piece burns down into wisps of smoke that blow away in the breeze.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 3, 2011)

double post...


----------



## Bannock (Apr 3, 2011)

Bannock's glaive again slashes at the stag in V-7.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

A great wave of dirt and ash is kicked up by Bannock's glaive as the remaining fire stag dodges and once again gores at Alric without success.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 4, 2011)

Hrimr summons another dart and hurls it at the stag.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 4, 2011)

Kirio moves forward 5 feet (S7), his music pauses as he takes a deep breath "Nothing special about those logs... other than they are very heavy" and continues playing.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

Torrent, wipes sweat and soot out of her eye and once again tries to hack the stag with her axe.  Her blade strikes true and the last of the stags vanishes in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

*An offer...*

As the last stag dissipates, a huge gust of hot wind roars down the road.  The wall of fire behind you disappears instantly and the flames covering the fallen trees flare up.

You hear whispers amid the trees, snatches of words coming from all directions, growing louder and more intense all around until finally a booming voice shouts from the flaming trees: *'Come!'* it roars. *Follow the river. Set me free!*

The flames on the fallen trees blockading the road flare as a draconic face emerges, shaped of fire, its head adorned with a massive crown of jagged horns. The image then fades so only a pair of eyes remain. A voice enters your minds, deep, fiery, burning with restrained anger. *Know this: I am the flame, and I am a prisoner here. Save me, free me from the prison of this enforced flesh, and you may continue to your destination. Refuse, and never shall you leave this wood. You shall be a prisoner for as long as I. You shall burn forever, and never die.*

        *GM:*  We are off initiative now, combat is over.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 4, 2011)

Alric sighs heavily, exhausted and in no mood for more devilry. His face is a stoic one with a hint of annoyance and fatigue, but it masks the knot in the pit of his stomach. His face is a mask covering the the fear of whatever this mysterious and obviously potent power is.

"A compelling offer..." and with that he sheathes his sword and begins to walk down the river. "Better to know exactly what we're dealing with. Any ideas my friends of loremastery?" addressing Kirio and Arnir.

Alric then turns to Lars having realized what just transpired. "You saw the stag before they appeared? How... ?" Alric shakes his head realizing he does not truly know this mousy little man and gazes at him apprehensively. "Thank you my friend... for the warning."


----------



## Bannock (Apr 4, 2011)

"Can a man not just walk through a magically burning forest in peace and quiet?"

Asks Bannock, tongue-in-cheek, as he stares at the disembodied eyes. At this point he's seen beasts and horrors with enough frequency that feeling fear of a pair of floating, flaming eyes simply seems unwarranted. Maybe he's starting to go a bit crazy. He looks around at his companions and says,

"Hey, maybe one of you silver-tongues should tell it we'll help if it keeps those evil devils off our backs."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 4, 2011)

Adjuntive said:


> Alric then turns to Lars having realized what just transpired. "You saw the stag before they appeared? How... ?" Alric shakes his head realizing he does not truly know this mousy little man and gazes at him apprehensively. "Thank you my friend... for the warning."




Lars shakes his head and shrugs, "You're welcome, but I have no idea what is happening. I fear the Gods are playing some twisted joke on me."

Lars looks around and call out, "What do you want from us!?"

He points down the road where there was a wall of fire not long ago. "It seems we are puppets. Let's follow the tug of the string." Lars maintains his watchful demeanor, with crossbow loaded and ready to fire.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

The voice's response to Lars' call booms in your minds:

*“I want you to serve me!  End the song of the deep, the song of agony and  eternal vigil. Silence the forty tongues who hold me here, who doom themselves with my relentless flame. I am Indomitability. No wound shall ever defeat me. No fire shall ever destroy me and my power can be yours if you release me!"*


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lars calls back, "Explain yourself! What does this 'service' mean? What are the forty tongues? I'm not very good at riddles."

 Hmm, it is promising us 'Power' if we help it. That's a good sign, we might have negotiating leverage. 

Edit: Not sure why the <Think> tag came out that way.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

The voice responds again.

*“Free me from captivity!  You must follow the river down to the singing lake.  I lie trapped beneath its surface. Silence those who sing the song that holds me captive.  Set me free!  Agree and I shall empower you with my boon.  Do this not and perhaps another ... one whose blade has crossed yours ... shall receive my power instead."*


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 4, 2011)

"Who are you? Why should we help you?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 4, 2011)

Alric whispers to Lars. "Perhaps we should meet these 'forty-tongues'. There may be another side to this story that may shed some light."

Alric turns to the flaming apparition, "Suppose these forty tongues hold you captive for a good reason. Would it not be foolish to leave you in captivity were you dangerous? Why do you deserve freedom beyond the desire for it?"

 One whose blade has crossed ours? The devil?


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

The voice increases in volume, giving you all a minor headache and you can hear the entity's frustration building:

*"I am Indomitability!  I offer you vast power beyond your reckoning.  You need only agree to free me from my imposed captivity and it can be yours.  You may keep my power if you succeed in freeing me.  If you do not serve me, then I will never allow you to leave these woods.  I will empower your enemy to achieve my goals and you will burn in these flames for all eternity." *

To Alric's question, it adds angrily:

*"I care for nothing but Freedom.  The forty tongues must be silenced.  If you do not release me you shall suffer my wrath.  My fire shall turn you to ash and embers. You shall regret not serving me!"*


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 4, 2011)

Adjuntive said:


> Alric whispers to Lars. "Perhaps we should meet these 'forty-tongues'. There may be another side to this story that may shed some light."




Lars nods and whispers back, "Right, let's buy some time."

Louder: "Oh Great Power! Help us to help you. What are these singers? Are they mortals like us? How can we hope to vanquish forty of them, we are only seven?"

Lars looks meaningfully at the others and adds in a lower voice to them, "I don't know if it is reading our mind or not, but maybe we should go along and investigate this Singing Lake. It's not like we have many interesting alternatives."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

With intense irritation:

*"I grow tired of speaking.  You have mere minutes to discuss my offer.  Agree and be empowered.  Disagree and burn forever." *


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 4, 2011)

Having lived the life of a mercenary, Alric is familiar with the necessity of ending another's life as part of the job. Whether they deserve death or not. He sighs and resigns himself to the fact that this situation is no different.

Addressing the rest of the party, "I don't see a choice. It's either help this 'thing' and survive having better of it, or at very least endure more of this flaming wrath for the rest of our journey. If our mission is truly this important these lives are nothing more than collateral damage. What lies down-river may change our minds, but at this juncture I see no choice. We must seek these forty-tongues."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 4, 2011)

Hrimr stands in silence befuddled by what is going on here. Is it some trapped Dragon? Elemental? If it is causing the forest to burn eternally it must have great power, but it was likely trapped for a reason. It seems we must speak to the singers that keep him trapped.

"I am with Lars. We don't know enough to make a proper decision. I would like to hear the other side of the story as well. Something this powerful wouldn't have been trapped for no reason."

Hrimr notices the terrible burn marks on Torrent.

"Torrent, let me heal you."

Hrimr casts a spell and the burn marks begin to disappear.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 4, 2011)

"We agree!"

Bannock looks around at the others.

"What? I'll take empowered over burning forever."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lars says, "Agreed, let's just be careful to not formally agree to serve, shall we? Who knows in how much trouble that could land us." He lowers its voice, "Besides, it is probably partially bluffing, if it was any easier to deal with the devil, it would already be doing so."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

Torrent coughs up some black phlegm and takes a deep drink of water.  She washes some over her sooty face and gives a word of thanks to Hrimr before saying: "I agree that there isn't much choice right now.  My priority is getting through this place and down to Lyceum with our intelligence.  I'm willing to accept this creature's deal just so it doesn't empower that damned devil.  He was tough enough without help."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 4, 2011)

Alric turns to the flaming eyes after the party has voted in clear majority. "Very well, we will seek the forty-tongues."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 4, 2011)

Hrimr looks at the state of the party;  battered, bruised, and burned.

"There is the tower on the bridge, maybe we should go there to clean up and rest.  Moradin knows what we will face down by this lake I for one would like to be fully prepared."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 4, 2011)

*An accord!*

As soon as the group agrees, the voice slams into your mind once more:

*"You please me by accepting my offer.  Take my boon and rest your flesh in the ruins beyond the bridge.  Then, follow the river to the singing lake and free me!"*

With the last words still ringing in your mind, your bodies are suddenly struck with blinding pain.  You all fall to the ground, writhing and screaming.  It feels as if the blood within your veins has been set alight.  Though it feels like minutes, the pain only lasts for a few seconds and when it leaves, you are left panting on the ash-covered ground.

The fire covering the fallen trees dies down and extinguishes in thick puffs of smoke that wipe away the draconic visage.  You all stand and follow Torrent as she quickly but gingerly climbs over the smoldering trees.  When you're all across, she stops to look at herself to see if anything physical came as a result of receiving the entity's boon.  At a loss, she says: "I don't feel any different, but I am exhausted.  Shall we examine these ruins and rest while we decide what to do?"

Stretching across the river in front of you is an arc of a bridge seeming composed of branches and vines of what was once pale, white stone. Several of these vines and branches plunge into the shallow water beneath the bridge, forming supports. Off the right side of the bridge, in the middle of the river sits a tall, narrow tower, only about twenty feet in diameter, reaching up to a roof thirty feet above the bridge. A narrow walkway leads from the main bridge to a thick oaken entrance door. The tower, as well as the bridge, is currently flame-free, though blackened from decades of soot. On the far side of the bridge lies a small village built in a wide clearing, its buildings faintly visible through the forest’s ashy haze.

        *GM:*  In game terms, here is what the boon actually provides you with: 
Whenever you are reduced below 0 hit points, you automatically stabilize.  Additionally, once per day, whenever you would die, unless it is from a death effect (such as an assassin’s death attack or a finger of death spell), you are instead reduced to –9 hit points and become stable.  You also gain the benefit of a permanent endure elements spell and can exist in intense heat much like the effect provided by Torrent's stand the heat potions.  You also ignore the effect of wounding injuries that deal damage round
after round (e.g. bleed). Finally, you cannot be checked, knocked down, or blown away by strong winds


----------



## digimattic (Apr 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey boys, I just wanted to give you all a general heads up that I'm entering my exam period here at school. As a result, I won't be devoting a lot of time to the game, though I'm trying to keep up. I'll try and weigh in on larger issues where Arnir's input is required, and i'll definitely play my combat turns, but I'm not really going to have the time time to make multiple posts about smaller things. Here are some things you know about Arnir and you can fill in the blanks for yourself:

-He's a bit of a dick, and likes himself better than he ought to
-Above all, he wants to increase is arcane power
-he is very happy to deal with unsavoury creatures to get what he want, but is smart enough to know a bad deal when he sees it
-He's growing to respect Bannock and feel a brotherly sort of affection for him. He would likely defend Bannock beyond the efforts he would apply for other party members
-you know he's pretty happy about this  deal with the dragon spirit.
-boobs


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 5, 2011)

Alric looks up at the slender tower. "I agree with Hrimr. We all require respite. Let us see what lies within the tower."

Alric walks up to the oaken door of the tower and knocks. Chuckles to himself, realizing it's absurd to knock in such a place and then attempts to open the door.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2011)

Alric, the heavy door does not budge when you try to open it.  You realize that it is locked.

From the center of the bridge, you can see the steaming river flowing beneath.  The river has obviously reduced in depth over the decades as the river banks are wide and covered with dry, cracked sand.  You can also see the small village on the other side of the bridge which is made up of similar structures that you saw through the trees when you entered the Fire Forest.  Homes and other buildings are carved out of the boles of massive trees and a large fountain made from a sculpted stone willow tree sits in the village square.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lars walks up to the door and observes it closely. Is it locked, or is it barred from the inside?

In the event it is locked, Lars will attempt to pick the lock. (Take 20 +6 = 26)


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2011)

Lars, there is a heavy iron lock built into the door.  After two minutes of working, you hear a satisfying metallic click that tells you the lock has been sprung open.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirio watches as the young rogue plies his trade, fascinated by his concentration as he works at the lock.  He smiles at the obvious satisfaction Lars seems to feel.

_"Well done Lars..., shall we see if anyone is about?" _Kirio opens the door and looks inside...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirio, as you open the door, you notice a series of glyphs and runes appear on the surface of the wood and begin to glow in a cool blue light.  You're able to notice that they are in the shape of a crescent moon, just before they emit a wide ray of energy.  The white-blue light bathes you in icy cold energy, causing frost bite, cracking skin and extreme pain.

The ground floor of the slender tower measures perhaps 40 or 50ft across.  Arrow slits allow some light from the forest fires into the tower, which glints off the metal edges and tips of swords and bundles of arrows that hang from a large weapons rack.  Two desiccated corpses lay on bedrolls, still clad in dried clothing and chain shirts.  A stair case heads up to a high floor.

        *GM:*  The weapons rack holds: 2 masterwork long swords, 2 masterwork short swords, 1 masterwork longbow, 1 masterwork shortbow and 200 arrows.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 5, 2011)

Alric starts in surprise at at the poor bard's misfortune in stumbling upon a trap in the door. Then seeing that Kirio isn't dead Alric clasps his shoulder with a smile, "Seems the owners," motioning to the corpses, "don't appreciate uninvited guests. Are you alright my friend? Would you like to wear mine armor the next time you open a door?" Then hands Kirio a waterskin in hopes it will make him feel better.









*OOC:*


Should we add these weapons and armor to the party pool loots?


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 5, 2011)

Kirio screams as the cold energy accosts him, made all the worst for having spent the last hours fighting fiery hellhounds and animated fire stags, in a forest of fire no less.  

The searing pain brings him to his knees.  Breathing heavily and shaking slightly, he looks down at the damage shaking his head _"well, serves me right for just barging in uninvited, I'll be fine I think, thank you Alric."_ he smiles at Lars _"should have left you finish the job eh."_  With that he slowly rises to his feet and manages to sing some of the damage away (ooc: CLW).

He tries to remember if he has seen the symbols in the shape of a crescent moon before and warily makes his way to the desiccated corpses and inspects them...


----------



## Bannock (Apr 5, 2011)

Bannock admiringly looks over the craftsmanship of the weapons.

"These are are fine blades! I don't usually swing swords unless I have to, but it would be a shame to leave these here. If nothing else, these should fetch a fine price at market. I can carry some of the swords. I'm already so encumbered, a few more pounds won't make a difference."

Bannock sets his pack on the floor, reaches for the weapon rack, heedless of traps, despite what he just saw Kirio endure, and takes both longswords. Presuming he isn't killed by hidden machinery, he ties one to his pack, while the other he straps to himself, ready to be drawn.

He volunteers to carry the rest of the weapons if no one desires to equip themselves.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 5, 2011)

"I can carry some weapons as well. Though I have no need of any of them as yet."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 6, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio screams as the cold energy accosts him, made all the worst for having spent the last hours fighting fiery hellhounds and animated fire stags, in a forest of fire no less.
> 
> The searing pain brings him to his knees.  Breathing heavily and shaking slightly, he looks down at the damage shaking his head _"well, serves me right for just barging in uninvited, I'll be fine I think, thank you Alric."_ he smiles at Lars _"should have left you finish the job eh."_  With that he slowly rises to his feet and manages to sing some of the damage away (ooc: CLW).




Lars smiles and offers Kirio a hand up, "I"m glad it was you."

I will take a shortbow. I am running out of bolts, and I may need it. OOC: Lars also takes 20 arrows)

Lars approaches the corpses and pokes at them gently with his sword. Looking them over to figure out what kind of person this is, and whether they have interesting possessions.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

Torrent walks into the tower and closes the door behind her after everyone is inside.  "Well, this looks like a defensible place to rest for the day.  I have no idea what time it is, but I'm hot, tired and famished.  The previous owners probably won't mind if we sleep here and we can lock the door from this side."  She sets down her pack and prepares to set out her bedroll when she says: "Why don't you lads check out the upper floors while I set up our camp down here?  Lets make sure we're alone.  I'd hate to have something surprise us when we're sleeping.""

[sblock="for Kirio"]While there was nothing particularly special about the crescent moon, you do know that it is the holy symbol of Corellon Larethian, the high god of the Elves whose portfolio includes: Magic, Music, Arts, Crafts, Poetry, and Warfare.[/sblock]

Lars, the corpses appear to be elves and besides their old dried out clothes, each one wears a masterwork chain shirt.

        *GM:*  Can I entrust one of you to manage to group loot document?  If you've taken it for your own use, just add it to your character sheet.  Otherwise, track it on the document so we know what you have to sell later on.  Cheers.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 6, 2011)

Arnir fills his quiver with a couple arrows to bring it back up to 20 and casts detect magic first around the ground floor and then directly above him.









*OOC:*


Arnir has taken 2 arrows and is taking his time with detect magic







Once finished searching for auras, he motions up the stairs "Would anyone care to join me?"


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrimr stretches his arms for a moment and takes a nice gulp of water from his skin.

"I will come with you Arnir."

Hrimr looks around to see if he notices anything odd with the stone work on this floor of the tower.









*OOC:*


+2 stonecutting bonus to perception


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 6, 2011)

Alric picks up the 2 shortswords and leaves his old dusty sidearm behind. "These may be useful, if not will fetch us a good price."

He then moves to lay out his bedroll in the bottom of the tower and begins having some rations and water before turning in.

"Lars, once everyone is in, can you relock the door?"









*OOC:*


I've recorded the tower loot in the group loot doc and crossed out the claimed loot so far. I'm assuming the rest will get left behind.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

> He then moves to lay out his bedroll in the bottom of the tower and begins having some rations and water before turning in.




Kirio smirks down at Alric _"I think our friend Torrent was quite right about us making sure we are alone... no?  Perhaps once you have refreshed yourself we can scout a bit to make sure we will not be disturbed from within... yes?"_

Kirio inspects the chain shirt, admiring the quality of the work, but frowning a little as he feels its weight.  He shrugs and begins to swap it for his now quite tattered, blood stained and charred studded leather armor.

To everyone _"By the by, before that nasty little trap sprung on me, again thanks to my own stupidity, I noticed the holy symbol of Corellon Larethian, the high god of my people, God of just about everything incluing Magic, Music, Arts, Crafts, Poetry, and Warfare.... may or may not be important, but I'd certainly be wary of traps..."_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, nothing in the tower registers a magical aura, save for the lingering energy from the trap on the door.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Hrimr"]You recognize the tower and the bridge as using the distinctive “stonewood” style of the elves of Innenotdar. Though intended to show a harmony between artifice and the natural world, the Innenotdar elves were criticized, particularly by the elvish leaders of Shahalesti, for emulating the stoneshaping magic of the dwarves and the hated drow.[/sblock]

Arnir and Hrimr, when you walk up the short set of stairs to the next level, you a silver pendant in the shape of a crescent moon on a long wooden table that takes up most of the space in the room.  On the table next to the symbol is a large wooden map of the village beyond the bridge, with small carved figures placed amid miniature buildings to represent possible ways to defend the town.  Lastly, a slim dusty leather-bound book rests in the middle of the map.  Another staircase leads up to a higher floor.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 6, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio smirks down at Alric _"I think our friend Torrent was quite right about us making sure we are alone... no? Perhaps once you have refreshed yourself we can scout a bit to make sure we will not be disturbed from within... yes?"_




Alric reddens and blusters slightly at Kirio's friendly mocking. Then gets back up, picking up his sword and shield. His reddened bluster curls into a slightly embarrassed smile and nods to Kirio.

"Quite right Kirio, and Torrent. Mayhaps my fatigue has narrowed my attention span. Perhaps in atonement you will allow me to be the vanguard of the tower exploration team?"

Alric begins up the stairway with Arnir and Hrimr and will take lead if they allow.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

Once he finishes putting on one of the chain shirts, Kirio readies his bow and follows Arnir and Hrimr up the stairs _"Don't know if you heard me from down there, but that is the holy symbol of Corellon Larethian, god of everything under the Elven sun... or moon as the case may be, you know, Magic, Music, Arts, Crafts, Poetry, and Warfare..."_



> "Perhaps in atonement you will allow me to be the vanguard of the tower exploration team?




Kirio smiles at Alric_ "your shield is ALWAYS appreciated friend!"_


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrimr points to the book.

"Arnir have a look.  The books is probably in Elvish, but it may give us some clues to what is happening in this forest."

Hrimr casts Detect Magic on the Pendant.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

> "Arnir have a look. The books is probably in Elvish, but it may give us some clues to what is happening in this forest."




Kirio winks at the dwarven druid _"I've a fair acquaintance with that language myself, how about I have a peek eh?"_ Kirio walks up to the book, and... cautiously begins to look it over.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrimr, the pendant does not register as magical, nor does anything else in the room.

Kirio, the book is written in Elven.  It appears to be a log book and journal written by a cleric who manned the tower and who had taken the name Bhurisrava (you know that this is not an Elven word or name).  The book covers Bhurisrava's last few weeks in the tower, mixed with musings on the nature of faith. It appears that the priest underwent a conflict of faith as he faced death, and that he wished to convert to a healing religion before he died, but did not know how. He also recounts the tales of many refugees who spoke of fires that simply would not go out. The elves of Innenotdar tried to save their home, but not even magic could put out the flames.

Of particular interest to the group is his final passage, which reads:

_"I tire of spending my days rescuing the burning bodies of survivors and tending to them to no effect. The last survivor I found was a woman who still believed that the Living Wood of Innenotdar could not be abandoned. She asked my help looking for her boyfriend. We found him in a hidden basement under the Shrine of Anyariel, where he had gone to curse the Anyariel name, along with a dozen other of the townsfolk. The fire had somehow burned in from the roots of the shrine, and they had long since been claimed. Though not dead, they are despairing, and their curses haunt me. The woman saw her beloved and fled me into the woods, seeking an impossible death.

I found myself hoping something ate her. I never learned her name.

I can do this no longer. To whatever god hears the prayers of the doubting, please give me the strength for the task ahead of me. I am going to deliver the despairing to the mouth of the White River upstream, where at least
they can have some reprieve from the fire. May someone find what I have hidden. It would help bring to justice Shahalesti for the destruction of my beautiful homeland, for which otherwise none shall shed tears."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

Kirio looks pensive as he mulls over all he has read...

 HMMMMMMMM... 

OOC: several knowledge checks coming...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, here is what you know:

The 'Shrine' of Anyariel means nothing to you, but the journal does state that one exists in the village beyond the bridge.  However, the actual name 'Anyariel' does register in your memory.  Anyariel was a hero of Innenotdar, a holy warrior who died only a few years before the forest caught fire. She was said to be a friend of the forest's fey, blessed by the forest itself, and many times drove darkness from Innenotdar's borders with her magic sword.  Anyariel wielded a greatsword carved of wood, which she used to defeat many monsters, including a blackguard from Ragesia and a rampaging golem of white clay.

Forty years ago, Innenotdar was home to an elvish people who wanted to remain neutral in the conflict between Ragesia and Shahalesti.  Emperor Coaltongue had recently conquered Gate Pass and was poised to invade Shahalesti.  Given the proximity of Innenotdar to the warring countries, it was a tempting strategic target to both the Emperor of Ragesia and King Shaaladel of Shahalesti.  Innenotdar was unwilling to ally with either power.  One day fires broke out in the forest and resisted dousing.  Elves fled the burning woods in droves, many of them settling in ghettos in Gate Pass.  

The White River is the name of the river that runs through Innenotdar, but beyond that you know nothing more. 

[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

After thinking for a few minutes, Kirio relays the following to the others...
Anyariel was a hero of Innenotdar, a holy warrior who died only a few years before the forest caught fire. She was said to be a friend of the forest's fey, blessed by the forest itself, and many times drove darkness from Innenotdar's borders with her magic sword. Anyariel wielded a greatsword carved of wood, which she used to defeat many monsters, including a blackguard from Ragesia and a rampaging golem of white clay.

Forty years ago, Innenotdar was home to an elvish people who wanted to remain neutral in the conflict between Ragesia and Shahalesti. Emperor Coaltongue has recently conquered Gate Pass and was poised to invade Shahalesti. Given the proximity of Innenotdar to the warring countries, it was a tempting strategic target to both the Emperor of Ragesia and King Shaaladel of Shahalesti. Innenotdar was unwilling to ally with either power. One day fires broke out in the forest and resisted dousing. Elves fled the burning woods in droves, many of them settling in ghettos in Gate Pass


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

After thinking for a few minutes, Kirio relays the following to the others...
Anyariel was a hero of Innenotdar, a holy warrior who died only a few years before the forest caught fire. She was said to be a friend of the forest's fey, blessed by the forest itself, and many times drove darkness from Innenotdar's borders with her magic sword. Anyariel wielded a greatsword carved of wood, which she used to defeat many monsters, including a blackguard from Ragesia and a rampaging golem of white clay.

Forty years ago, Innenotdar was home to an elvish people who wanted to remain neutral in the conflict between Ragesia and Shahalesti. Emperor Coaltongue has recently conquered Gate Pass and was poised to invade Shahalesti. Given the proximity of Innenotdar to the warring countries, it was a tempting strategic target to both the Emperor of Ragesia and King Shaaladel of Shahalesti. Innenotdar was unwilling to ally with either power. One day fires broke out in the forest and resisted dousing. Elves fled the burning woods in droves, many of them settling in ghettos in Gate Pass


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 6, 2011)

Alric listens to Kirio's translation of the journal and his explanation of the history behind it thoughtfully.

"So, Shahalesti is responsible for the burning of the forest. And it speaks of something upstream that would bring them to justice. Is this significant to us? It is in the opposite direction from the forty-tongues however."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrimr ponders the words of Kirio. 

"I wonder if it was the Shahalesti Elves or the Ragesians that started this fire?  I know the Elves of Innenotdar weren't thought of highly by their cousins in Shahalesti.  Take for example the architecture of this tower.  It's a mix of Dwarven stoneshaping methods with Elvish aesthetics.  The leaders of Shahalesti were not fond of the design, felt is was a little too similar to the Drow for their tastes.  Choosing to be neutral in the conflict probably didn't help them either.

I think we should check out the rest of the tower.  It may still hold some secrets to what is going on here.  But the plot thickens..."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lars locks the door downstairs and bounds up the stairs to join the others. While the others discuss the book, he starts to cautiously go up to the next level, loaded crossbow in hand.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

Lars, the third floor is the highest floor in the tower and the room is bare of furniture, decorations or possessions.  A wooden door hangs open to a small pantry where you can see the dried-up remains of foodstuffs that were left behind.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

Torrent comes up to join all of you and noticing that the third floor is empty, she begins to haul everyone's packs and equipment up to the top floor.  As she passes most of you on the second floor she smiles and says: "No sense sleeping in front of a door if it gets smashed in!"

When she finishes, she removes her armor and refills everyone's waterskins while muttering about how badly she smells and lovely a cool a bath would be.  She then comes down in her sweat stained tunic and joins the conversation on the second floor.

"Indeed the plot does thicken Hrimr.  Why don't we go over what we know and see if we can decide on our next course of action.  We need to get out of this forest, I think that is the primary goal.  But we're hampered by a devil who desires our stolen intelligence and some sort of entity that apparently controls or is the forest fire.  We have to work towards freeing this entity or it'll never let us out of here.  It wants us to silence forty tongues or something like that near the lake which we can assume is down river.  Now we've come across some information about a shrine and yet something else up river.  I'm at a loss.  What do people want to investigate first?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 6, 2011)

"Very succinct Torrent. Though I wish to fulfill the contract we have with you, we seem to have entered a contract with this entity that calls itself Innenotdar. Since it may be safe to assume that it is indeed capable of disallowing our passing through the forest, my vote is we seek the forty-tongues forthwith... post rest and respite in this tower of course."

Alric takes a swig of water then continues, "Although I am curious of this 'justice' the journal speaks of lying up-river. If it turns out to be leverage against one of the great powers in this conflict, I would be interested in learning of it before we vacate the forest."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 6, 2011)

Kirio sits down and thinks for a bit as the others talk...



> I'm at a loss. What do people want to investigate first?"




Kirio looks up at Torrent _"Well, I think you're right, we need to solve this riddle if we are to leave this intolerable place alive and sane.  Dying may in fact be the least of our worries given what we have seen today."  

"The lake the entity mentioned could likely be the "mouth of the White River" this Bhurisrava mentions, and he seems to have hidden something there. I think ultimately we will need to go there.  I vote we try and find this Shrine to Anyariel first however, her power was central to this place, and we will not have a complete picture without greater understanding of her place in all this.  

Bhurisrava believed Shahalesti to blame, but both powers had a motive to eliminate a neutral road block, and I'm tempted to believe Ragesia had more to gain than my homeland.

Anyhow, we should seek out the shrine; not until we rest a bit however.  I'm still a bit worse for ware, and we could all use a bit of rest away from the flames no?"  _

Having said his peace, Kirio looks himself over once again and shakes his head at the competing wounds that still plague him, burns on one side and frost bite up his arm... He takes a deep breath, and hums three soft notes as he slowly exhales.  You notice a barely glowing green mist emanate from his nose as he exhales.

OOC: never mind that pathetic roll... meant for the entity we promised to help... CLW on self.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 6, 2011)

"We should scout the area.  If we want to go up river we will have to find a path that isn't in flames.  Unless we try to go up the river, but I have no skill in making boats."

Hrimr pauses for a moment and considers the map of the town.

"The town is close by, maybe this shrine is there?  I think we should look around the town first."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 6, 2011)

Torrent looks over the wooden map on the table and then peeks out an arrow slit to have a look at the village itself.  After returning she points to a wooden building in the middle of the map, presumably where the town square is, and says: "I'm not sure if that is the shrine, but its a large weeping willow in the middle of a fountain and out in the village itself it looks rather dramatic and takes up alot of space in the center of town.  Something to consider.  As for the mouth of the river and the lake, I think its stab in the dark as to which direction we walk.  The river could flow from the the lake or to the lake."

Following Kirio's lead, she begins to look everyone over for wounds and burns that still remain after a day in the inferno.  As she examines you, she asks: "Anyone else have any thoughts?"

Torrent then falls into a trance, mumbling sacred words and grasping her holy symbol.  A burst of positive energy fills the room with golden light.  The light bathes all of you and you can feel it mending and healing your wounds.  Seeing that Alric's wounds are still particularly raw, she expends a spell of cure light wounds to help him.

        *GM:*  All this time I have been forgetting that Pathfinder Clerics can channel energy to heal allies or harm undead within 30 feet.  Totally sweet.  Torrent has just used 2 of her 4 daily uses.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrimr ponders this puzzle.  He plays back the conversation that the party had with the Fire Dragon Spirit.

"You know I remember that spirit saying that we should follow the river DOWN to the lake and deal with the forty-tongues.

Does anyone know the geography of this area to confirm the direction of the lake?"


----------



## Bannock (Apr 7, 2011)

Bannock raises his eyebrows at Hrimr and looks at him, deadpan.

"Hmmm, let me think now. Why yes, I think used to skip through here as small boy. Me and me mates would play 'catch the flaming dog', and hide-and-go-seek in the in the burning grove. Those were the days. Every week I'd beg me dad, 'Please, please let us go hike miles into the endless forest inferno! Ever so much fun it is!'"

He furrows his brow and seems to think hard for a few moments.

"Can't remember which way that lake is though."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 7, 2011)

Hrimr is not amused.

"Bannock there are these magical things called maps, pretty drawings of where things are on the planet.  Some people use them to find out where things places are, like cities and lakes.  The forest has been on fire for 40 years, I bet our Elf friends here are at least a hundred years old and maybe they had a map of all the places Elves lived."

Hrimr sit there for a moment and says

"I am pretty sure the spirit said this:



Gregor said:


> The voice responds again.
> 
> *“Free me from captivity!  You must follow the river down to the singing lake.  I lie trapped beneath its surface. Silence those who sing the song that holds me captive.  Set me free!  Agree and I shall empower you with my boon.  Do this not and perhaps another ... one whose blade has crossed yours ... shall receive my power instead."*




So the lake must be down river."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 7, 2011)

After stifling a laugh, Torrent responds: "Alright lets agree that barring any geographic knowledge from Arnir or Kirio, the lake is down stream.  That means whatever Bhurisrava hid is upstream.  There is also the shrine in town.  So what's first?  Alric, wants to investigate the lake and the supposed forty-tongues, whatever the heck they are, and Kirio mentioned wanting to inspect the shrine.  What say the rest of you?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 7, 2011)

Kirio laughs as the druid and warrior trade verbal blows... 

_"remember that this Anyariel was a central figure in this community.  We are essentially flying blind, and I for one want to know what is happening before we start lopping off 40 heads or whatever.  I'd also like to point out that she was a powerful warrior, equipped with a magical greatsword and no doubt other powerful artifacts.  If we are destined to play out this story, I for one would not mind profiting a little from it down the line, no?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 7, 2011)

Alric smirks at the exchanges. Clearly Hrimr is very passionate about which direction the lake may lie.

"You speak your reasoning well, Kirio. Where I would seek a more direct approach I can appreciate the wisdom of scouting. I will change my vote to investigating the shrine and the village based on your argument. Perhaps we may find a more expansive map of the region within the village."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 7, 2011)

"I agree with Kirio, the town is right here.  We need a better idea of what's going on in this cursed place"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 7, 2011)

"I agree with investigating the shrine," says Torrent, "its the closest objective and it may give us some information.  Plus, who knows what we can find in the village itself.  I don't want to rush into helping or hindering this entity until we have a better picture.  I think that is the majority opinion, but does anyone else feel strongly that we not start here?"

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you're relatively familiar with the geography of the region.  Innenotdar sits in a small valley surrounded by mountains.  The White River begins from some glacial source and flows into the woods.  While you're not completely sure of the location of the lake, you know the river does not continue out of the forest.  Thus, you can infer that the river flows into the lake.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 7, 2011)

_"By the by, Hrimr is right, the lake will likely be downstream.  From what I remember, the White River begins from some glacial source and flows into the woods, and does not in fact exit, so it must flow into the lake."_


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 7, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> _"By the by, Hrimr is right, the lake will likely be downstream.  From what I remember, the White River begins from some glacial source and flows into the woods, and does not in fact exit, so it must flow into the lake."_




Lars says, "Well, I might not have been outside Gate Pass much, but if all the water from the river flows into that lake, and no river comes out, that must be a mighty deep lake. Anyways, I vote for knowing more before going to the lake. We should check out the shrine and abandoned village first. I'm just worried about that devil coming back with some of his buddies. Or even hi big brother."

Lars enters the pantry and pokes around to see if there is anything of interest.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 7, 2011)

*A short rest and the journey continues*

Lars, the pantry yields nothing of interest asides from desiccated bundles of food and dried-up waterskins.

"Well," Torrent says, "that settles it then, the majority want to check out the village and shrine.  Your skins are filled, so drink up and lets share a meal before we turn in."  

You all spend the rest of your waking hours eating rations, drinking and laying around on your bedrolls.  The ambient light of the forest fire reduces somewhat after a few hours, giving you some hint that it may be dusk or full evening.  With the thoughts of the day still fresh in your mind and the strange feeling of an alien energy coursing through your body, you all drift off to sleep in the tower.  Watches are kept and thankfully no disturbances occur when you awake in the morning.  Prayers are spoken, spell books studied and muscles loosened before a quick breaking of the morning's fast.  Torrent once again magically fills your skins.

[sblock="for Lars"]Lars, for the first time in a long while, you do not have a frightening dream that leaves you sweat soaked in the morning.  Instead, you awake confused, as if your mind is filled with cobwebs.  Your dream was short, but powerful and filled with strange messages that your brain struggles to decipher when you awake.  You remember standing, waist deep in a body of water.  Flaming trees surround you and the heat is intense.  Somewhere, on the edge of your vision, stands a cloaked figure.  It beckons to you with its hand while it calls you "cousin."  You step forward through the water, slowed by its drag on your hips and legs.  You try to get closer to see its face, but it always hovers just out of range.  "Cousin" it says again, "Release us."[/sblock]

Once packs are filled and possession stowed, you all head down out of the tower and back into the blazing winds and ash-strewn ground of the fire forest.  Pondering on whether you will escape this inferno today, you  continue over the bridge and walk into the wide open and largely flame-free clearing where the village is located.

The village is perhaps a quarter of a mile across and consists of a ring shaped  clearing with the outer edge dominated by former homes and shops.  The buildings are either carved from the trunks of large trees, or made from soot-stained stone that was sculpted to resemble trees.  Flames cover many of the buildings, but some of the stone structures could likely be entered and searched.  In the centre of the ring, atop a low earthen mound is the Shrine of Anyariel.  It was likely once a beautiful fountain in the shape of a grand willow tree with drooping branches, which once rained soothing water upon a wide, shimmering pool surrounded by a ring of seventeen old oak trees which now burn brightly. A walkway of stepping stones leads to a small island in front of the willow, where townsfolk would probably have offered prayers and thanks to Innenotdar's hero. Now the water has boiled away, and only the trees remain, occasionally raining fiery debris. The stone willow tree is covered with ash which falls in small clumps like depressing snow.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lars looks distracted while he eats breakfast, with a bit of a vacant look in his eyes.

At the elven village, Lars cautiously advances on the stepping stones, headed towards the island. He has his crossbow in hand, loaded and ready to shoot. "Maybe it would be best if Kirio or Arnir came with me, in case we see some elvish inscription."

Once there, Lars has a look around.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2011)

Lars, standing in the midst of the dried up fountain, you look up and see something in the carved stone willow, perhaps 15 to 20 feet away from you.  You're not completely sure what it is, but it appears to be two dried, cracked corpses, caked in ash.  Their limbs hang down, eerily drifting in the hot wind like actual willow branches.  You reckon that they are hanging about 15 feet from the ground.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lars calls back, "Cover for me!"

He deposits his crossbow and pack, and he starts climbing the willow so he can approach the two corpses.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2011)

*Waking the dead*

Lars, when you get within 10 feet of the base of the willow, you look up just in time to see the two corpses slide off the branches and land on the ground.    What appears to be decades worth of ash falls from their bodies in thick clumps giving you a better picture of what they are.  They look as if they once were elves, but now their skin is a mottled grey and it is stretched over emaciated limbs.  Hands end in filthy long-nailed claws and their lips have receded or rotted away to reveal mouths full of sharp yellowed teeth protruding from greenish gums.  Their eyes look hollow and sunken and their long greasy hair whips in the wind.  Weeping sores cover their body and a horrible cloying stench fills your nostrils.  

Free from the ash, they burst into flames and one of them cries out: "Burning! Burning! Always burning!  But now ... now you see ... you see don't you my love ... fresh meat has come.  As I said it would.  Fresh meat for our cursed hunger!"

Licking their lips with grotesque tongues, the abominations attack.

************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Hrimr
3 - Alric
4 - Arnir
5 - Kirio
6 - Torrent
7 - DM #1
8 - DM #2
9 - Bannock

************

Round 1

        *GM:*  Everyone is at full hit points after the healing and rest from the night before.  If you haven't done so yet, please update the spell planning document before your first turn.  The only terrain feature of note are the 17 burning trees.  Obviously standing the in same square that they share will result in some burns.

There was no real marching order other than Lars moving forward so I've randomly placed you in the general area.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lars presses the trigger of his crossbow, aiming at the closest abomination. (K18) He then back-pedals to get in a safer position (Move to K13).


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 8, 2011)

Hrimr steps forward (K12) and with his stride summons an acid dart which he hurls at the abomination to the right of the tree (K18).


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 8, 2011)

Seeing Lars in danger, Alric let's out a warcry and launches himself forward drawing his sword (normal bastard sword) as he charges. His armor, shield and blade gleem eerily in the light of the forest fire, having all been polished immaculately the night before. The impression of the polished steel figure charging violently towards the fire-wight is like an apparition composed of many small flickering candle flames dancing in a turbulent wind which loudly whistles Alric's warcry.

Alric charges towards the nearest wight, drawing his sword in transit. Alric ends his movement in K17 and attacks the wight in K18 with his charge attack.









*OOC:*


I used the wrong attack bonus. I actually have a +10 attack with the charge bonus, so the actual result is 24.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 8, 2011)

Lars' bolt flies wide, as does Hrimr's dart of acid.

Alric, when you get within 10 feet of the monster, the smell of rot and death overpowers you.  Your stomach roils and hot bile creeps up the back of your throat.  However, you pull yourself together enough that your charging slash connects, drawing a long slash down the arm of your target.  Black blood and ichor drips from the wound but the creature does not howl in pain, it merely stares back at you with hungry lifeless eyes.

        *GM:*  Alric, you are sickened.  For the rest of the encounter you suffer a -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 8, 2011)

Arnir takes aim at the abomination at H18 and lets an arrow fly


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 8, 2011)

What in the bloody hells is this? Gods, disgusting things, what in all the gods happened to them? OOC: knowledge check religion 

Kirio lifts his bow and with movements almost too fast to follow he lets two arrows fly in quick succession at one of the new abominations (H 18)...

OOC: yo... seriously, a @#$% 2... sigh


----------



## Gregor (Apr 9, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you know that these creatures are undead creatures known as Ghasts, a greater form of ghoul.  They constantly hunger for sentient creatures and this desire drives them insane.  The creatures release an aura of stench that can sicken anyone within 10 feet of them.  Additionally, their bites spread a disease known as ghoul fever which slowly kills anyone afflicted by it.  When someone dies from the disease, they rise as a ghoul.[/sblock]

Torrent follows Alric's lead by raising her battle axe above her head and charging into combat.  Holding her shield up in front of her, she dashes forward and brings down an overhand chop at the monster before her (H18).  The axe connects with the creature's shoulder, snapping bones and spilling black blood.  The stench of the beast wafts over her and for a moment she looks a bit green.  However, she steels herself and resists being sickened.

The first creature (K18) leaps at Alric, slashing its claws and trying to bite at his throat with its disgusting teeth.  The first claw scrapes off his chest armor, but the second scratches his face drawing blood.  Lastly the bite connects with Alric's neck.  Teeth sink into flesh which is then ripped away in a torrent of blood.  The creature chews Alric's meat noisily and blood dribbles down its chin.  Alric screams and raises his hand to the wound, but his body locks up and he stands like a statue, paralyzed.

The second monster attempts to make a meal of Torrent in much the same way.  The creature slashes her unarmoured arm twice and then bites open a bloody gash in her bicep.  Much like Alric, Torrent cries out in pain and then her body freezes from paralysis.

        *GM:*  Alric and Torrent are paralyzed for the next 2 rounds.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 9, 2011)

OOC: consider this an edit to my last post, but here just so you don't miss...

Kirio screams to the others _"they are undead elves, cursed to an unending afterlife as Ghasts, a greater form of ghoul. They constantly hunger for sentient creatures and are quite insane. be careful if you get close, there stench can sicken anyone within 10 feet of them and their bite spreads a disease known as ghoul fever which slowly kills anyone afflicted by it. When someone dies from the disease, they rise as a ghoul."_


----------



## Bannock (Apr 9, 2011)

Bannock sees the abominable creatures attack his traveling companions and feels a sudden rush of adrenaline. His senses sharpen and his heart quickens. Some part of his higher brain reminds him that he should take a stance on firm footing and let them come to him, but that part of his brain is rarely heard, and his friends are in trouble.

With an underhand motion he throws his glaive nearly straight up into the air, where it floats up without any spin. With a roaring grunt he arches back and snaps his arms out, letting both straps of his heavy pack slide off his outstretched limbs. The heavy pack crashes to the ground, leaving Bannock unencumbered and able to move with swiftness. He begins a sprinting charge, snatching his descending glaive from the air as he takes his first step.

Vibrations in the ground can be felt by Arnir and Kirio as he gallops by as fast as his thick legs can move him, armor clattering as he goes. Upon reaching J-16 he puts his full weight into trying to skewer the ghast in front of Alric.









*OOC:*


Dropping pack as a free action to become unencumbered, then charge ending at J-16 attacking K-18. Charge path is G-10, G-11, H-12, H-13, I-14, I-15, J-16. Always disappointing to put effort into a post and get a  attack roll.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 9, 2011)

Bannock, the combined stench of both the undead creatures is too much for you to stomach.  Your attack goes wide as you're distracted by the vomit rising in your throat and the tears forming in your eyes.

        *GM:*  Bannock, for the rest of the encounter you are sickened, causing you to suffer a -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.     

************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Hrimr
3 - Alric
4 - Arnir
5 - Kirio
6 - Torrent
7 - DM #1 (taken 8 damage)
8 - DM #2 (taken 3 damage)
9 - Bannock

************

Round 2


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lars takes a step forward, (J14) reloads his crossbow, and shoots at the ghast attacking Torrent.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 10, 2011)

Hrimr moves forward as quickly as his legs can carry him (K16).  He readies his battleaxe and casts a spell with his other hand.  Warm light gathers on his hand and he touches Alric's back. The blood loss begins to slow and the wound on his neck begins to heal.

"Hold on, we got your back"


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 10, 2011)

Alric collapses to the ground in a metal grinding heap. Wordlessly his eyes dart around at the events happening around him with sheer helpless terror dripping from them, and drool dripping from his mouth.









*OOC:*


GM, can you confirm that a paralyzed person actually falls to the ground when paralyzed? For some reason I seem to remember that they are frozen in place. Quite typically, the rules are vague about this particular detail.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 10, 2011)

Arnir steps to J11 and conjures a beam of searing electricity which is projected over the fallen Alric at the ghast at K18


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 11, 2011)

_"@#$@%@%"_ Kirio draws another arrow and fires once more at the fowl creature by Torrent ((H18), firing only once this time, taking greater care not to hit Torrent's unnaturally still figure...

OOC: le sigh... won't bother with damage..., feel free to roll it if by some miracle that hits.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 11, 2011)

Seeing delicious new targets, one of the monsters step forward intent on paralyzing and devouring Hrimr (K18 5ft step to L17).  It slashes at the hide-covered dwarf twice and then attempts a bite.  One claw rips through the furs and rends a few bloody lines on Hrimr's chest, and the bite sinks into his fleshy shoulder with a revolting sucking sound.  Hrimr's limbs feel weighted and slowed, but his dwarven constitution helps him to shake off the effects of paralysis.  

The other ghast, who you assume was once a woman, begins to mumble as she brings her blood stained claws and mouth towards Torrent's neck: "Do you remember ... my love do you remember ... how our children tasted?  Like fruit from the vine ... juice running down our chins ... tears in their eyes ... like drops of salt on our tongues."   Torrent stares, wide eyed with fear as her frozen limbs refuse to work and the ghast's teeth slowly sink into her.  Bannock can hear her muted scream as it swells in her throat and then the sound of ripping flesh and spilling blood is heard.  The ghast rears back its head, having tore out Torrent's throat, displaying its bloody macabre prize in its jaws.

        *GM:*  Alric, you don't fall over.  Paralysis results in you being rooted to the spot, frozen and helpless.  So, you are standing like a statue.  If a condition results in you being prone or anything else, I'll include it in the description.  Also, this is a useful section in the SRD to learn more about the horrible things that can happen to you: Condition Summary :: d20srd.org 

Also, for the purposes of ranged attacks, I am not going to consider a paralyzed character to constitute being in "melee" with the ghasts.  Just account for cover normally if the paralyzed character is between you and one of the ghasts.

Torrent is at -1, unconscious and being eaten by the ghast.

Bannock, the ghast's coup de grace on Torrent triggers an AOO from you.  You can do that before or during your next post.  Obviously if you kill the ghast, then the coup de grace never happened.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 11, 2011)

Bannock, aghast at the ghastly ghast attempting to consume Torrent, and not wishing to lose the only attractive member of the party, lashes out with his glaive, and soundly connects with the monster, yet it still insists on attacking the paralyzed cleric. Bannock steps forward into J-17 and redoubles his attack.

"Graaaaaaaargh!!"


His blade sprays whatever putrid ichor runs through the ghast's veins, and Bannock does a less-than-graceful pirouette to bring his glaive around in the same motion to the ghast near Alric and Hrimr, but misses.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 11, 2011)

Bannock's glaive strikes the ghast at the jaw, splitting its head in half in a spray of gore and shattered skull.  The monster slumps to the ground and continues to burn, letting off noxious black smoke.

************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Lars
2 - Hrimr
3 - Alric (paralyzed, sickened)
4 - Arnir
5 - Kirio
6 - Torrent (paralyzed, at -1 hp)
7 - DM #1 (taken 11 damage)
8 - DM #2 (dead)
9 - Bannock (sickened)

************

Round 3


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lars, heartened by Bannock's heroic efforts and not willing to shoot into the melee once more, draws his fine sword and runs forward with an incoherent scream.

Lars can now understand the others revulsion at the awful smell, but perhaps repeated forays into the Gate Pass sewers have hardened him. He raises his sword and chops at the revolting creature.

edit: After discussion, charge valid in this case, so +6 bonus, for a attack of 18.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 12, 2011)

Hrimr sees Lars charge in and strike at the foul beast.  He answer with a yell of his own and swing of his axe hoping to end the beast.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alric's out of commission, so I'm just going now per Greg's instructions






Arnir releases two orbs of arcane energy which hurtle towards the ghast


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 12, 2011)

Seeing his companions rush in to swarm the remaining Ghast... Kirio lowers his bow, and raises his flute and begins playing to help them finish off the abomination... 

OOC: Inspire courage - +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 12, 2011)

*Combat Over*

The combination of sword slashing, axe hacking and arcane energy progressively reduces the remaining ghast to a writhing, ichor-spilling stain on the ground.  It snaps its jaws reflexively a few times before going still.  Fires consume its body and you all step away, covering your mouths for fear of inhaling any fumes.

Those sickened by the stench eventually overcome their nausea and both Alric and Torrent find that their limbs have begun to work again.  Torrent however, falls to the ground in an unconscious bloody heap, her ripped out throat glistening red in the fire light.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 12, 2011)

Hrimr, runs over to where Torrent lay. He grabs her throat from the hands of the destroyed Ghast and puts it back where it belongs. He then chants and casts a spell of healing on her wounded neck.

With Torrent healed he begins to check her, himself, and Alric for signs of the Ghoul fever Kirio mentioned.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lars lets out a ragged cheer. "That was my fault, I should have left well enough alone."

Lars nevertheless takes his time and carefully examines the stone willow and the surrounding shrine.

Perception: Take 20 + 6 (26)


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 12, 2011)

> That was my fault, I should have left well enough alone.




_"yes well... my idea to come here first.  I suspect they are not the last abominations we will have to deal with today."_  He walks over to Torrent and inspects the gruesome wound on her neck.  _"Can you speak?  I'm no healer, but this will surely help a little..."_ Kirio passes his hands over her while singing three strange notes.

After tending to torrent, Kirio also takes in the shrine and stone willow, examining it as best he can, looking for obvious weaknesses or dangers, as well as any hidden structures or openings...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirio and Hrimr's healing magic closes Torrent's grisly wound, but leaves a visible scar.  Torrent's eyes snap open and she screams as she holds her hands up to her throat.  Her fingers tremble as they gingerly pad the scar tissue and she calms once the realization that she has not been eaten alive sinks in.  

"By the unyielding waves of Istishia," she exclaims, "this wretched forest is cursed!  I sincerely apologize for getting us into this mess.  When we make it to a tavern, everyone is drinking their fill on my purse."

She runs her hand along the scar: "Well, at least I'll always have my personality." and then gives a bit of a sad smile before checking the wounds of Alric and Hrimr.  Seeing they are hurt, she channels forth healing power to everyone standing nearby.

Lars, you run your hands and eyes along the surface of the smooth stone tree trunk.  After checking and then double checking a series of small grooves in the stone, you're sure that there is a secret door carved into the tree.  Though you don't see a proper lock, you think that you could still spring it open with your thieves tools.

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, you examine the wounds of Torrent, Alric and yourself.  Alric's injuries look relatively clean and free of infection.  Yours and Torrent's however, show clear signs that infection and disease are imminent.  Ghoul Fever generally has an incubation period of 1 day, so it won't begin to show signs of progression until tomorrow.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, there is not much to learn from the stone tree.  Its clear to you that it is not made through traditional methods.  As Hrimr told you earlier, it is likely a fine example of the stone shaping magic that the Innenotdar elves were renowned for using.  The tree was obviously a fountain at one point, but without magic, you're not sure how water would have flowed down the branches and into the pool.[/sblock]


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 12, 2011)

"It's the best I could do Torrent given the circumstance.  It would appear you and I, however, have contracted the ghoul disease.  I will treat you in the morning and hopefully you can overcome it.  Alric, you will be fine, your wounds are clean."

Hrimr sighs and shakes his head.

"What a sad place this is.  If this undying magic makes people undead I hope we don't suffer the same fate.  I would rather die than become one of those things."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 13, 2011)

"Heads up! There is a hidden entrance here."Lars says 

With his tongue sticking out between his teeth, Lars concentrates as he tries to open the mechanism that holds the door closed. (Take 20 w/ Disable device)


----------



## digimattic (Apr 13, 2011)

Arnir is curious about the fountain and its purpose and tries to recall any information about it he may have come across over the years.

Arnir gives Torrent a pat on the rear and says with a smile "well, you're still better looking than Kirio"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

Torrent looks down at Arnir's hand and then up at his face.  Her face turns into sneer and she says: "I just had my throat ripped out Arnir, so could you do me a kindness and take your hand off my rear?  Also, if you ever touch me like some cheap courtesan again, I'll pay Kirio good gold to write an infectious ballad about a certain elven mage with a legendarily small ... wand.  I'm sure it'll spread like wild fire once he sings it in each tavern we come across.  Are we clear?"

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, there is not much more for you to learn about the town or the shrine.  Kirio's information from back at the tower is the limit of what you are able to know. [/sblock]

Lars, after fiddling with the door for a few minutes, you manage to spring a mechanism.  With a soft click, the stone door slides open on a silent hinge, revealing a stone stairway that leads about twenty feet down into the earth.  Pale blue light emanates from a room at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lars turns around and looks at Kirio and Arnir. "What do you think, lads? What is that blue light?"


----------



## digimattic (Apr 13, 2011)

Arnir bursts out laughing at Torrent's indignation "I suppose someone has to give Kirio something to sing about...and while you're right about my wand, I've never shown you my..." Before finishing he is interrupted by the blue light and becomes distracted by it. He breaks of mid-sentence and casts detect magic down the secret passage.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 13, 2011)

Having been listening as he straps his pack back on, Bannock chimes in.

"Ah, Torrent, think of the scar as something to remember us by. One day you'll look back and miss we misfits. Hmm, what's that there?"

The big warrior is curious at the sudden emergence of a previously secret passage and the blue light emanating forth. He walks before the opening and cups his hands to his mouth.

"Hellooooo down there!!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2011)

> "What do you think, lads? What is that blue light?"




Kirio walks up next to Arnir and Lars and peers down the stairway, examining the stonework for any sings of obvious danger... Sensing his spell, he looks over to the younger elf,  _"Anything?"_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

Torrent's scowl fades after she hears Arnir's reply.  In fact, she even laughs a bit, saying: "You know Arnir, if you weren't so funny, I would be more upset.  But seriously, touch my ass again and you lose the hand."  She then walks over to join the others by the secret entrance.  

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, your senses are struck by a large, overpowering aura of transmutation magic.  The aura is centered in a room at the bottom of the stairs.  The aura is so strong that your mind aches with the simple task of attempting to measure its strength.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the stairs appear to be well made, sturdy and free from danger.  Additionally, no dungeon-related hazards appear to be present on the staircase.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2011)

_"looks sturdy enough, shall we explore and... learn?  Unless Arnir has sensed something we should consider first?"_  Kirio readies his bow and waits for the others to weigh in...


----------



## digimattic (Apr 13, 2011)

Arnir grunts with discomfort as his mind is filled with a powerful aura "Well, there's certainly something down there. I sense an incredible source of transmutation magic coming from the cavern."









*OOC:*


Can I take time for a spellcraft check to identify what the magic is? If so just let me know the results, or roll for me if i need to roll. i've got +10 to spellcraft


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

"Well," says Torrent as she readies her axe, "looks like we're not going to learn anything else by just standing here.  Follow me."

You follow Torrent down the stone stairway and into the chamber below the fountain.  This twenty-foot diameter chamber radiates peace and patience; the soft blue air whispers with a hallowed, distant song. The chamber’s center
is dominated by a tall white statue depicting an elven woman plunging a greastsword deep into a rampant stag. The sword, though carved of stone, looks like it is made of wood and covered in vines that entwine the elf woman’s hands.

At the statue’s feet lie two immobile figures. The first is dressed in the uniform of a Shahalesti soldier from decades past, his body wreathed in pale flames that struggle to burn. The man’s eyes are closed, as if he is in a deep slumber. Likewise along the ceiling, tree roots growing down from the surface flicker with fire, but the flames are subdued, as if the light holds them at bay.

The second figure, a young male elf with red hair, wears the robes of a priest, though he carries no holy symbol. Numerous claw wounds mark his face and body, and he does not breathe, though his body shows no signs of decay. His arms are spread as if he fell in battle, and a heavy mace lies inches from one of his hands. It points to an elaborate glass display case near the wall, which has been shattered, its contents missing.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

Double post.

        *GM:*  Arnir, the most you can learn from a use of detect magic is the strength of the aura and the school, which you now already know.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2011)

Kirio's left eyebrow raises at a seemingly unnatural angle as he turns to his companions, paying particular attention to Bannock, Alric and Hrmir _"do NOT touch anything!"_

He turns back towards the disturbingly static scene and slowly walks towards the prone elven figures.  He stops short of them (approximately 10 feet) and kneels, inspecting them... after a few moments a feeling somewhat foolish he addresses them in elven

[sblock="if you speak elven"] _good morning friends... Can you hear me?  We seek to end the suffering of this place, but know little of what transpires here.  Can we aid you in any way?_[/sblock]  

 What in in the hell is going on in this place...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

The two bodies give no reply to Kirio's words.  The soldier appears to be sleeping deeply and the robed elf is clearly dead.

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, the uniform is familiar to you.  It is a standard issue tabard for elven soldiers of Shahalesti and the design was in common use about 40 or 50 years ago.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2011)

Kirio looks back at the others, a sheepish look on his face "_Was worth a try.  Let's get a little closer then shall we..."_  He smiles wickedly, casts detect magic, and approaches what appears to be a deceased elven priest and searches him; then inspects the "sleeping" soldier for vital signs, laying a hand on his forehead and checking for a pulse.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

Kirio, the robed elf has no possessions beyond his robe and the heavy mace laying by his hand.

The soldier's body is wreathed in a strange blue fire.  Though the flames struggle to burn, they are still quite hot to the touch.  You are able to feel a very slow pulse before your hands burn, which you have to pull away.  Any prolonged contact with the body will obviously cause injury to you.  

[sblock="for Arnir and Kirio"]Arnir, given your detect magic is still active and Kirio just cast one as well, you both learn the following.  The main overwhelming aura of transmutation magic is centered on the sleeping elven soldier.  The heavy mace by the dead robed elf is also giving off an aura of magic that includes conjuration, transmutation and evocation.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 13, 2011)

Fire is hot stupid!  
Kirio shakes his hand and blows on it _"well, the soldier is quite warm, and most definitely alive.  A staggering amount power is centered around him, transmutation magic... Arnir any insights?" _ 

Kirio examines the mace more closesly _"this is also magical, and seemingly contains a complicated arrangements of enchantments... I may be able to learn more...?"_

OOC: Kirio attempts to determine nature of enchantments on mace - spellcraft check to identify
while detect magic active.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 13, 2011)

Kirio, you are able to identify the heavy mace and communicate its history and properties to the party.  Its name is '_Bhurisrava’s Wish_' and it was forged 40 years ago in this village.  The wielder and enchanter of the weapon was a priest of the same name which you now know to be a Celestial word for "defeated in no battles."  Though a priest of Correllon, he attempted to infuse the weapon with the blessings of a god of healing.  He prayed over the weapon for many days, starving himself and neglecting sleep, hoping that he could harness the power necessary to save his people and his forest.  Whether his prayers were answered by Correllon or another is unknown, but he managed to enchant his mace with extra healing potential.  However, this enchantment came only at the moment of his death, when his final prayers and wishes were spoken.

        *GM:*  In game mechanics, the weapon is a _+1 heavy mace_ that bypasses damage reduction as if it were good-aligned. Additionally, a creature carrying the mace gains a special benefit when using the Heal skill to treat injuries: after spending one minute tending to a creature, if the mace’s bearer makes a DC 15 Heal check, the patient heals an amount of damage equal to its Hit Dice. A particular patient can only benefit from one such healing treatment per day.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 13, 2011)

Alric regards the fallen elven warrior, unsure if he is truly dead. As such he keeps his hand unconciously upon the hilt of his sword.

"What is this place? Does elven worship bring about such strange things?" he says gesturing to the elves. "What has happened here? Some sort of theft?" he says gesturing to the broken case.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 14, 2011)

Hrimr ponders the strange situation as well.

"Hmm a Shahalesti soldier is here.  Maybe a bunch of them tired to steal something from this place as Alric suggested? And this priest died trying to stop the theft?  This does seem to implicate the Shahalesti as the aggressors here.  It does look like the magic in this room is holding back the ever burning flames.  And this elf is on fire, but does not burn like the other bodies we have seen.  Most interesting."

After listening to Kirio talk about the Heavy Mace Hrimr sighs.

"A weapon that heals as well as hurts.  If I were only trained in its use.  Torrent maybe you can make use of it?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 14, 2011)

> Does elven worship bring about such strange things?" he says gesturing to the elves. "What has happened here? Some sort of theft?"




Kirio gives the human warrior a strange look _"worship of all kinds brings about all manor of strangeness; elven or otherwise I have always found involvement of the gods to be strange, fickle and on the whole unsatisfying... yes?"_



> This does seem to implicate the Shahalesti as the aggressors here.




_"I'm not sure I agree with you my stout friend.  There presence in an elven settlement is anything but odd, and why would the magic of this place sustain him if he were a thief, or if he represented the powers that brought about this tiresome curse.  On the contrary it seems this soldier is being protected from it along with this shrine.  It is transmutation, which makes sense as it seems to be holding time at bay, cocooning him from the effects of the forest fire, and holding back decay from this unfortunate corpse."_ He smiles wickedly and holds up his left hand, which is now red from having touched the elf _"I can attest to the heat of the flames however, they are quite real."_

He indicates the fallen priest _"As for our fallen mace making friend here, I'd wager it is none other than our Bhurisrava, the priest from the tower.  He certainly seemed to agree with you that Shahalesti is to blame for this?"_  Kirio shrugs and walks over to the shattered display case to see if he can find further clues...


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 14, 2011)

"I agree with Kirio. We have not enough information to draw conclusions of what the Shahalesti were doing here. Though I dislike mentioning this, it may be that awakening this one may yield some answers." Alric motions to the still living body on the floor.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lars says, "Looks like nasty things happened here. What do you think was taken from the glass case? Could be important. I doubt it's the mace, suppose it could be, though."

Lars approaches the two unconscious or dead elves and says in a loud voice, "Can you hear me? Hello!"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2011)

Torrent hefts the simple-looking heavy mace in her hand, examining it.  "I am trained in this weapon, but to be honest, I'm not much of a traditional healer.  My church training was more focused on martial aspects and divine magic, and I spent more time learning to swim than I did learning splints and poultices."  She slings the weapon through leather loop on her belt and continues. "It would be a shame to leave such a weapon behind though, its well-made, infused with good and enchanted.  At a minimum it will serve us well if that bearded beast from Hell returns."  She turns to Hrimr before speaking further.  "Hrimr, in the long run, maybe you can teach me a few things about field dressings and other healer skills?  I might as well train so I can use this to the fullest."

Kirio, its difficult to tell anything of substance from the smashed glass.  Its fairly clear that is was probably a display case, but that is all you're able to glean.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 14, 2011)

Hrimr smiles at hearing Torrent's desire to learn.

"Of course I can teach you!  Your education can begin tomorrow. I will show you how to help someone who is suffering from a disease.  As for field dressings and the like I am sure opportunities will present themselves as this mission continues."

Hrimr regards the sleeping elf wreathed in flames.

"Maybe we need to douse the flames to free him from his unnatural rest?"


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 14, 2011)

> "Can you hear me? Hello!"




Kirio shakes his head at the debris of the display case.  To Lars _"I sort of tried that already, I think something a little more involved will be required."_



> she slings the weapon through leather loop on her belt and continues. "It would be a shame to leave such a weapon behind though, its well-made, infused with good and enchanted. At a minimum it will serve us well if that bearded beast from Hell returns."




Kirio walks over to torrent and extends his hand to look at the mace again _"may I"_  He hefts it, swings it experimentally a couple of times _"I'm certainly more proficient with a bow, but am trained in using this.  If you're not wedded to the idea, I would not mind carrying and using it?  It is... appealing to me.  If Torrent is willing to part with it perhaps you could teach me instead Hrmir?"_

Kirio fixes his attention back towards the elven soldier and sctratches his head. _ "I don't think these two were fighting.  Perhaps they were both trying to protect whatever was taken from the display case, and were overpowered..."_ He looks over the wounds of the fallen priest (OOC: knowledge nature) to see if he can determine what killed him.

_"I would like to talk to this soldier, but I don't know if breaking the spell that preserves him would only let the forest fire encroach with full force?"_  Kirio begins a slow and methodical search of the entire room, trying to determine if there is more here than they are seeing...

OOC: as greg pointed out, since I am being slow and methodical, I will take a 20 on the perception check.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 14, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> "Maybe we need to douse the flames to free him from his unnatural rest?"




At this Alric grins, "Hah! Yes, if all fires in this forest were dousable, I would be much happier."

Alric draws his waterskin, "Very well, but all stay ready, I've had enough of sleeping elves in this forest turning violent." Alric pours the contents of his waterskin on the elf, hoping secretly that whatever magic preserves him stays intact.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2011)

Torrent hands the mace over, with a smile.  "Be my guest Kirio, I favour the battle axe anyway.  I'd still appreciate the training Hrimr, the more field healing we have the better we'll be."

Kirio, you spend maybe 20 minutes searching every nook and cranny of the chamber.  However, you find nothing new of interest.  As for the dead priest, you also learn nothing beyond what is obvious: his face and body are covered in claw wounds.

Alric, the water from your skin pours over the slumbering elven soldier.  He does not react to the splash and the water rolls down his body in rivulets, collecting on the floor in small puddles.  What water does remain on him seems to hover where the flames are kept at bay.  It sizzles slightly and then turns to steam, the pale blue flames continuing to burn unabated.

Torrent scratches her head and says: "I don't know what else we can accomplish here.  We have a soldier in an old uniform, who has probably been here for 40 years.  We have a dead priest who is most likely Bhurisrava, who has not decayed since whenever he was killed.  We also have a smashed display case with no evidence of what was inside, if anything at all.  There is powerful magic going on in this room and it is well beyond my comprehension."  She looks up at the statue and ponders for a moment.  "Given that this is her shrine, I presume we can guess that the elven woman is Anyariel.  The stag though ... hmmmm ... wait, didn't Lars envision a stag?  Were we not then attacked by flaming creatures in the form of stags?"


----------



## Bannock (Apr 14, 2011)

"Seems that stags are a favourite of our friend mr forest spirit, who's sent us on this little errand." 

Bannock looks around the room and then back at the group,

"Shame none of us is much of a tracker. Never had time to teach me that, did my father. Shall we go? I 'ave a feeling that we're gonna learn more about what happened here when we head down that river."

Still, as he speaks, Bannock's subconscious bubbles with memories of boastful tales he's heard from his father, and others, over more than a few pints, of adventures and legends and myths of thinks that lurk in the deep.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gregor said:


> "Given that this is her shrine, I presume we can guess that the elven woman is Anyariel.  The stag though ... hmmmm ... wait, didn't Lars envision a stag?  Were we not then attacked by flaming creatures in the form of stags?"




Lars says, "I don't know, I keep seeing a stag in my dreams, but it is a giant burning stag, and it is chained to the earth. I wonder if our mysterious benefactor who is a prisoner uner the lake is that stag? I guess that does make a kind of twisted sense."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 14, 2011)

Hrimr looks to Kirio as he holds the Mace.

"I'd be happy to teach anyone who is willing to learn."

After Alric pours the water over the Elf Hrimr starts to stroke his beards as he ponders this problem.

"I thought it may have worked considering how the magic of the room is holding back the flames. Torrent you to bring up a good point, the flames were in the shapes of Stags and Lars' strange vision."

After Bannock's comment Hrimr looks to him

"Bannock I can track things especially in the wilderness. If you remember after we were waylaid on the road by those mercenaries I followed their tracks back to their camp.  What did you think to track?  Those stage we destroyed were unnatural, I doubt they would leave a trail if there were more of them."

Looking at the statue again Hrimr tries to remember the words of the cleric.

"And didn't the cleric's journal talk about a magical wooden sword as well? I wonder if this one on the statue is it?"

Hrimr casts detect magic and checks the sword and the statue for magic.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 14, 2011)

"Hrimr, don't you think if something smashed in here, brought these two fellows low and made off with what's in that case, that there might be a trail or something? Tracks? Evidence of how they came and went? For a man who claims to be skilled in the art, it seems you'd rather talk and ponder than track!"


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 14, 2011)

Alric shakes his head. He begins to shuffle impatiently.

"What else is here to learn? To me this all seems like an enigma that will go no where if we remain. Shall we see what we can find down river?"


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 14, 2011)

"Do you think this theft occured yesterday? It happened 40 years ago! What are the chances that tracks are still around? It is also hard worked stone in here. Tracks aren't easily made and found on hard stone. There are also greater issues to deal with here at them moment.

Some patience is required here Bannock. Once we decide to leave I can see if I can pick up a trail. I hope our fight above ground didn't mar any tracks that might have been there."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]The only objects that give off a magic aura are the elven soldier (overwhelming aura of transmutation magic) and the mace.  The statue is mundane. [/sblock]

"I agree with Alric, lets get moving.  This place is getting us no closer to escaping this infernal forest.  Maybe we should look around the village or head down to the lake?"  She starts to walk up the stairs.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 14, 2011)

_"Agreed... Let us see if we can find anything in the village, and then head down to the lake."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 14, 2011)

Alric begins to follow Torrent up the stairs to the outside of the shrine.

"Let's head into the village. Perhaps there's something we can use, maps, supplies, or a boat."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2011)

Torrent steps through the ring of burning trees around Anyariel's shrine and takes in the surrounding village.

"Hmmmm looks like some of homes are stone-shaped trees are not aflame.  Lets split up and rummage around.  Lets meet back here in an hour and discuss what we found and what where we think we should go next."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 14, 2011)

Alric joins Torrent looking through the stone houses. Before entering the village he draws his sword, points the blade towards the houses and yells in mock chivalry, "Foul unburning abodes!!!! Suffer my questing blade for your secrets!!"

... This forest might be having an adverse effect on Alric's sanity.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 14, 2011)

Kirio looks at the odd houses, shrugs and begins his search...


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 14, 2011)

Hrimr has a look the shrine to see if he can pick up any tracks that don't belong to the party.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 14, 2011)

*GM:*  So not to preclude anyone from participating, I'll wait a little while and see if anyone else will search and then I'll respond with what you find/don't find later tonight.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 14, 2011)

"I doubt these elves were much into my type of things, but no sense in leaving a good village unlooted, eh?"

Bannock strolls from house to house, entering those which he is able to and pokes around with his glaive at things, looking for useful weapons and equipment. He takes no care, and knocks things about, his search verging on a ransack.









*OOC:*


Not much info on the surrounding houses to go on, so I can't tell you a specific building, but I'll take 20 to search those houses that can be searched


----------



## digimattic (Apr 15, 2011)

arnir pokes about the houses looking for magic items. He uses detect magic to see if there are any auras about besides the arcane fire that surrounds the village.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lars is too nervous to start searching the houses. "Hurry up, guys."

He stands in an open area not too far from the others with crossbow loaded. He scans the area continuously.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 15, 2011)

As he rummages, Bannock wonders if there was once a smith of any sort in this hamlet. He reckons not, since these daft elves had apparently taken to making swords of wood (hah! imagine!), but nevertheless, he hopes he might find a good set of artisan's tools.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 15, 2011)

You search among the old houses and shops for the better part of an hour.  However, you learn that most of the buildings are devoid of valuables.  Whether someone has already looted these structures, or they were emptied in haste by the elves fleeing the fires is unknown to you.  When you meet up with Lars by the shrine, you arrive empty handed and covered in decades old dust and ash.

Only Arnir returns with anything of interest: A necklace of ivory leaves that emits an aura of divination magic.

Bannock, during your rummaging you do find a smith, but like most of the village its prize possessions are long gone.  However, you are able to cobble together a serviceable set of artisan tools.  The blacksmith also left his or her anvil behind.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 15, 2011)

> Only Arnir returns with anything of interest: A necklace of ivory leaves that emits an aura of divination magic.




_"May I?  You are actually probably more skilled at it, but I enjoy it for some reason..."_ Kirio casts detect magic and inspects the necklace (spellcraft check to identify while detect magic active).


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 15, 2011)

_"Ah well... thanks for letting me try; you can no doubt determine its nature better than I anyway."_

Kirio stretches and frowns at the abandoned houses _"well, that was a little disappointing I must say."_  He readies his bow and looks at the others _"Shall we continue on to the lake as discussed?" _ and begins slowly walking in the general direction of the lake, scanning for signs of danger.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hrimr has a look at the necklace.

"Mind if I have a look at it?"

He casts detect magic and tries to determine what the necklace does.

"We could go up river as well.  The journal spoke of some important treasure that was left there.  It may be a piece of the puzzle.  In any event I think we should rest the night before we go trecking off to a place that may not have shelter."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 15, 2011)

Kirio casts a strange look back at Hrmir... _"Rest?  Really?  It is not even noon yet, and I for one am in a hurry to get out of this hell hole.  We have had a chance to recover from our fight with the Ghasts, and the longer we stay here the closer I will be to insanity, which if you haven't noticed yet, is actually not that far off already"_ He laughs a little crazily to underline his point, and you are pretty sure you see his left eye twitch slightly as he turns to continue walking...


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 15, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio casts a strange look back at Hrmir... _"Rest? Really? It is not even noon yet, and I for one am in a hurry to get out of this hell hole. We have had a chance to recover from our fight with the Ghasts, and the longer we stay here the closer I will be to insanity, which if you haven't noticed yet, is actually not that far off already"_ He laughs a little crazily to underline his point, and you are pretty sure you see his left eye twitch slightly as he turns to continue walking...




Alric stares impassively at Kirio for a moment. The only change in expression his face makes is his own left eye begins to twitch perceptibly as well. He is also still holding his steel bastard sword after his heroic charge into looting the elven town. "We are on trek, Hrimr. If you wished to sleep all day and night you should have stayed at home... Though, Torrent took the worst of our last battle." Alric turns to her, "Are you well enough to continue? or do you need rest?"


----------



## Bannock (Apr 15, 2011)

Bannock manages to find room for the essential tools both inside and strapped outside of his pack, but leaves the anvil behind, as carrying it on foot along with everything else is would be simply too exhausting. He returns to the group, clinking like a walking wind chime, with long shears and tongs and things hanging off his pack.

"I really miss those horses."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 15, 2011)

Adjuntive said:


> Alric stares impassively at Kirio for a moment. The only change in expression his face makes is his own left eye begins to twitch perceptibly as well. He is also still holding his steel bastard sword after his heroic charge into looting the elven town. "We are on trek, Hrimr. If you wished to sleep all day and night you should have stayed at home... Though, Torrent took the worst of our last battle." Alric turns to her, "Are you well enough to continue? or do you need rest?"




Hrimr shakes is head in disbelief at what he's hearing from both Kirio and Alric.

"By Moradin, Torrent had her throat ripped out! We are both afflicted with a disease which needs to be treated. We have no idea how far the lake is from here.  We have a nice Tower with dead elves, that stay dead, to rest in. I am out of my healing magic for the day and we are likely walking into a fight if we go down to the Lake and you chastise me for suggesting we rest and prepare?  What a silly Dwarf I am!  It's not like if we waited until later we'd be short on light, the whole forest is a bloody torch!"

Hrimr takes a few deep breaths and calms down a bit.

"If anything should be urging us forward it should be our dwindling supply of our protection potions.  How many days do we have left Torrent?  If we are to continue forward I think we should head upriver to find what Bhurisrava hid there."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 15, 2011)

"I'm good to go, thanks to the healing of Hrimr and Kirio." says Torrent. "I have also yet to call upon any of my prepared spells for the day.  So I think we should keep moving and save rest for when we're nearing the end of our resources."

To Hrimr's question she replies: "It seems that whatever boon the power of the forest fire blessed upon us is keeping us protected from the heat.  Since we did not consume another potion and are relatively comfortable in the flames, I think we'll be alright until we fulfill the entity's request."  

She takes a deep drink of water and checks her equipment before adding: "Well, where to? The mouth of the river or the lake?  Personally, I think the latter will probably hasten our exit from this little piece of Hell."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lars says, "I agree with Torrent, let's head for the lake and do whatever we need to do so we can leave this place."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 16, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars says, "I agree with Torrent, let's head for the lake and do whatever we need to do so we can leave this place."




"Agreed. To the lake."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 16, 2011)

Kirio had paused looking back at his party while the deliberated _"Yes... lake... shall we?"_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2011)

With your group decision made, you begin to head back towards the bridge fort which you remember provided access to the White River.  When you start walking out of the shrine, you start to hear something strange.

Wisps of song emerge from the ever-present roar of the forest fire. Sung in a mournful minor key, but with a discordant trace of hope in the voice, the strange melody sounds like something from the swallowing depths of an endless dream. For a moment you think you see images of tragedy and history at the edge of your vision, but then your attention snaps back to the real world as you realize the song is real, and its singer close.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 16, 2011)

Hrimr looks around to see if he can find the source of the song.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2011)

The source of the song is not difficult to discern.  Rounding a bend in the village, you can once again see the bridge and its tower fort.  Standing on the bridge, perhaps 100 feet from you, is a strange looking young woman singing the song.

She has deep, vivid eyes full of fey mystery and cautious curiosity. She is emaciated, as if she has never had a full meal in her life, and light leather armor clings to her waifish body. Dark gray hair floats around her shoulders, and faintly glistening wings twitch behind her back, withered like a dragonfly that got too close to a flame.

She wanders close to the door of the tower, oblivious to your presence and she looks around curiously as she sings her strange tune.  You stand there, somewhat spellbound by the song and the strange creature emitting it.  

As you watch, six males of the same race climb up over sides of the bridge.  Their wrinkled wings reflecting the flames of the forest.  They draw short spears from sheathes across their backs and look as if they are prepared to attack.

Suddenly, one of them cries out something in a strange language and the others raise their spears and cheer.  

[sblock="if you speak Sylvan"]_Silence the singer!  Freedom by death for the Seela!_[/sblock]

The woman immediately stops singing, screams and backs up in fear until she bumps into the door of the tower.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 16, 2011)

Arnir snaps out of his stupor as the men yell and tells his party "They're going to kill her...something about 'freedom by death for the Seela'. Perhaps we should wait and question these men afterwards?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]The word Seela means nothing to you.  However, judging by the fact that they speak Sylvan and apparently live in the forest, you can assume that they are some kind of Fey.  There are countless races of Fey, but all of them are extremely long-lived, if not ageless, and have some connection to nature, the earth, or elements.[/sblock]

Things are escalating quickly on the bridge.  The men are approaching, trying to box her in and are chattering menacingly in their own tongue.  From this distance, its hard to hear them, but you can tell that things are about to turn bloody.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 16, 2011)

At the sound of the song, it brings Alric to a melancholic mood and he looks about forlorn. It strikes a chord within him. He allows the melody to wash over him and within him. It bubbles old memories to the surface of his consciousness and in his weary, and sanity-stretched state, he looks to be at the verge of weeping. When the scene of the woman and the sylvan murderers come about he snaps back into reality.

The woman reminds him of someone, though he cannot put any substance to the feeling of familiarity. Someone he knew in Ragesia. The emotion of the song and her familiarity grips him and he gives into the feeling of the moment. He bristles, draws his sword, begins a march towards them and bellows in the best sergeant voice he can muster, _"Halt!_ Cease. Leave her be, or feel the edge of my blade." He glowers at them dangerously and waits for acknowledgement and understanding.









*OOC:*


This is an attempt to intimidate. If it doesn't work, Alric will attack. The roll is an intimidate roll.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 16, 2011)

Both the woman and the attackers turn to face the party.  The men speak amongst themselves and one calls out in broken common: _"This none your problem human.  This Seela forest.  This Seela problem.  Be gone!" _

The woman, whose face you can now see is tear streaked, calls out to you: "Help me strangers! Please!"

        *GM:*  Alric, intimidate requires a minute of interaction in order to change behaviour.  You can try again once that condition is met.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 16, 2011)

Alric maintains his dangerous tone, his bared sword and his gait towards the fey, completely ignoring their attempts to rebuff him. _"Explain the 'Seela problem'. Who is Seela? Is this Woman Seela? Back off now! Do not test my patience..."_ The last of Alric's statement seems to run off into the length of his sword.

The song lingers in Alric's mind, tugging at his heart, captivating his motivations, and almost driving him mad. His glowering regard begins to show gritted teeth, as if brittle discipline were holding back mad, violent rage.









*OOC:*


Alric's going to continue towards them spending the required time to properly intimidate. Let me know when we get the required interaction time. I'll keep rolling, not knowing when I really should roll. Hm, 2 nine's in a row.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Alric, how close are you intending to walk towards the group?  Your party started about 100ft away.

I'll use your current Intimidate roll when/if its clear that nobody else in the party wants to try anything.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alric will continue until he's within 5ft of the closest fey


----------



## Gregor (Apr 17, 2011)

Alric, when you are about 30 feet from the group of winged fey, dissension hits their ranks. Three of the humanoids look concerned with your approach and quickly say a few words to the others. They then jump off the side of the bridge, using their wings to glide down to the river bank. The three who remain sneer at the retreat and turn to you. One raises its hand and points to those fleeing down the side of the river.

_"They cowards. We no fear you. Why do you come to Seela lands, bother Seela problems? Seela problems not for you. Not for you to know. Not to care. Seela no come to human lands and meddle with human problems. You are not welcome. Our time come soon. Song ends! We free!"_

They hiss at the frightened female and then they too jump over the side of the bridge, their wings fluttering in the hot air. When you get close, you can see that the fleeing humanoids are jogging down the river bank in the direction of the flowing water.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 17, 2011)

The woman calms when her attackers flee and she turns to the party with a smile on her thin face.  "Thank you strangers," she begins in much clearer common, "I knew I would find something here to give me hope.  I came in search of strength, of something beautiful to help my people, and now I have found it.  I have found you."


----------



## digimattic (Apr 17, 2011)

Arnir throws up his hands in weary exasperation. 

"This is just wonderful. Why does every damned woman we come across have to be in dire straits and _need_ something?" Under his breath he mutters "And so much for Alric's mercenary outlook on life. Mystra save me from these fools."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 18, 2011)

Alric strides towards her with the same purposefulness that he had towards the other fey. Still flush with anger and a snarl writ with rage upon his face. Only when he comes within a few feet of her does he realize that he has no more outlet for his emotions.

At that moment the weight of the song's emotion washes through him again as if she were still singing it, though he knows vaguely she is not. He feels hot tears welling up, but he finds his heart of iron and fights the weeping back down. For a moment, he realizes he is still gripping his bastard sword, though he senses no danger from this small creature. His rational side decides to sheath the blade, but he finds the coldness of the steel and the weight and balance of the thing comforting, so he continues to wield it.

Finding he suddenly has no words for what transpired, he looks upon the short few feet of ground between him and the strange woman. Though words do eventually answer her's in hopes of coming to grips with all this strangeness, and in that desperate determination the words come forth heedless of her words to him, "f-forgive my candor.. We have been travelling in this forest for 2-days now and we've been attacked 3 times, 2 of our people are stricken with dread disease, and we have encountered a powerful demon who calls himself Indominability. This forest burns yet lets no one die by its flames. Do you know what is going on here? What is this spirit?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure what to make of the emotionally unstable human, the young woman looks past Alric to the rest of the party.  She focuses her eyes on Kirio and Arnir.

"Elves!  Our younger cousins of the forest.  You have returned to your ancestral homes!"  She then looks sheepish.  "Forgive my inquisitiveness, but I have never met an Elf, but I know you to be them.  The wind, rocks and trees speak that to me.  I have only known our forest homeland as you see it now, and your kind fled when I was a small child.  Oh, Papuvin will be so pleased to meet you all!"

She realizes that she has been speaking quickly and breathlessly so she once again pauses with an embarassed look on her face.  She returns to Alric and tries to answer his question.

"I apologize for being so rude. I suppose that I should start with my name.  I am Tiljann, a Seela and one of the bearers of the Song of Forms.  The creature you speak of, whose name I will not utter, is an evil entity that can possess your form and wear your skin as a cloak.  We hold it captive in a lake at our village, where it wears the body of a great ancient stag, a noble beast of the forest that was so unjustly taken over by the now captive enemy. The great hero Anyariel battled the creature and pinned it to the lake with her legendary sword.  Our song keeps the spirit trapped in the stag and the blade the stag to the lake bed."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 18, 2011)

Alric tightens the grip on his sword, and scowls at her gritting his teeth, uncomfortably aware that he possibly entered a contract to kill this sweet creature.

"I see. I will forgive your rudeness Tiljann, since the times seem to warrant such address and I addressed you as such. I am called Alric." He nods his head thankful for the excuse to avert his eyes from hers. "Tell me Tiljann, are there forty of you?" Alric attempts to say this casually, but fails and instead the question comes out with a hinting tone that he is considering unsavory action and struggling to stay within his heart of iron.

Whatever he sees in her eyes, he hopes to stall his judgement for at least a moment. All things considered, he does not wish to act wontonly, though he did enter a bargain... "Tell me of this spirit Tiljann. Of your people and how this all came about."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ignore this. Double post. Site screwed up on me.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 18, 2011)

Kirio listens to the back an forth, a look of mild consternation on his face. 



> "Elves! Our younger cousins of the forest. You have returned to your ancestral homes!"




Kirio smiles awkwardly at the strange woman, and raises an arm in greeting _"Heyyy.... hi, how are you?  Kirio, the effusive, nice to meet you.  Nice tune you were signing, we should play together sometime, you know...?  Not our ancestral home by the by, but we are indeed elves, yes."_

 Seela??  Song or forms??? 



> "Tell me of this spirit Tiljann. Of your people and how this all came about."




Kirio nods at Alric's words _"ya, right, spirit, bad mojo.  So listen Tiljann, my firend Alric is right, we need to know more about what is happening here, especially if we are to help.  Pay no mind to my younger friend, he's just tired and cranky.  We seem to be caught in the middle of all this and need to know as much as you can tell us._


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 18, 2011)

Hrimr is worried by the purposeful gait and poise of Alric as he strides forward to this Tiljann with his sword unsheathed.  Hrimr puts his shield on his back and strides forward to where Alric, Kirio, and the fey woman are standing.

"Greetings, I am Hrimr, Druid of Granite Hold.  Alric, sheath your sword so this woman can tell us what is going on here.  Be calm my friend and let us not do anything hasty.

Let us go into the tower and hear the story of this place.  We have water and I have some food to spare.  If those other Fey return we have a better chance of fending them off within the tower."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 18, 2011)

Alric grinds his teeth at Hrimr's chidance feeling condescended upon, and bristles slightly.

 Damn you Hrimr, speaking to me in such a manner. If you knew who I used to be... 

Though there is some sense in his speech. It is not just my decision to end her life to meet the bargain with Indominability, and there is some relief in sharing that burden. 

Alric sheathes his sword and motions as graciously as he can to the tower door, "Shall we Tiljann?"


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 18, 2011)

The Bashar said:


> Hrimr is worried by the purposeful gait and poise of Alric as he strides forward to this Tiljann with his sword unsheathed.  Hrimr puts his shield on his back and strides forward to where Alric, Kirio, and the fey woman are standing.
> 
> "Greetings, I am Hrimr, Druid of Granite Hold.  Alric, sheath your sword so this woman can tell us what is going on here.  Be calm my friend and let us not do anything hasty.
> 
> Let us go into the tower and hear the story of this place.  We have water and I have some food to spare.  If those other Fey return we have a better chance of fending them off within the tower."




Lars looks up from his constant nervous scrutiny of the flaming woods, "Yes, let's go inside."

He looks at the other male Seela, "What's your side of the story?" Lars starts walking towards the tower, getting ready to pick the lock once more. He stays within earshot, though, and waits for the others if necessary.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 18, 2011)

*GM:*  Lars, the males fled.  They are not there now.      

[sblock="for Kirio"]The word Seela means nothing to you. However, judging by the fact that they speak Sylvan and apparently live in the forest, you can assume that they are some kind of Fey. There are countless races of Fey, but all of them are extremely long-lived, if not ageless, and have some connection to nature, the earth, or elements.

As for the Song of Forms, it means nothing to you.[/sblock]

Tiljann accepts your offer to enter into the tower and she looks around the inside like an inquisitive child.  After a few moments, she responds:

"Its ever so nice to meet all of you.  Oh and one of you makes music! I have never met anyone from beyond the fires.  I wonder what its like out there? Oh...sorry, I'm not answering your questions."

She sits down on the stone floor, and adjusts her wings so she can lean against the wall.  Once comfortable she continues.

"Where to begin?  Oh yes.  Perhaps 10 or so years, as a human measures it I believe, before I was born from the will of nature and the first tree, a great evil came to the forest.  We Seela are the first children of the forest.  The oldest and wisest of the fey that lived here.  We would sing news from one end of the forest to the other through the rustling of leaves in the wind, and it was us who first noticed the presence of evil.  It spread through the woods, an incorporeal menace that would possess and endow its power upon several dying animals, who struggled to stay alive. Seeing the strange entity as a disturbance in nature, we called upon the elf-hero Anyariel to conquer the monster."  She pauses for a moment, staring out an arrow-slit.  After taking a deep breath, she starts to speak again.

"We seela sang the Song of Forms, an ancient hymn of history and events in the forest, a song woven in our very bodies.  The song’s power trapped the evil in the body of a noble dire stag.  Corrupted and possessed as it was, it rampaged through the forest.  Anyariel pursued it to the center of Lake Seela, where she trapped it with a mortal blow of her sword.  The creature did not die, but it cannot be released from a bodied form until we stop singing.  Over time, its evil essence has seeped through Anyariel's sword, an ancient wooden blade cut from the first tree, and has spread into the forest.  When the fires came, the creature was able to control both the woods and the flames.   We are tied to the forest and if it dies, so do we."

She turns to face you with eyes welling.  

"I urge you to come to the village.  Speak with Papuvin, the Song Leader.  He leads us and can tell you more.  I know that you can help us end this suffering of the forest.  I know you can help us find a way to live and free us from the flames."


----------



## Bannock (Apr 19, 2011)

Bannock leans on his poleaxe and watches the parlay. Alric's emotional display is perplexing to his young mind. Hardened warriors are not supposed to act that way. Eventually he speaks up at Tiljann.


"Hmm. I guess you can never trust a floating voice made of flames. I think we're headed in the direction of your village, Ms Tilgin. We could escort you there if you'd like. Eh, not that it's really our business, but what was buggerin' those other fellows?"

He glances at Kirio, who appears to be giving Tiljinn lecherous looks. Remembering his capacity for murder, he says,

"Kirio, sometimes you scare me. I'd say you try to be a ladykiller, but I can't be sure how literal that might be!"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 19, 2011)

Tiljann beams at Bannock's words.  "Oh, I would be most pleased if you would come to our village.  Papuvin will be so glad."

She stands up, opens the door to the tower and steps outside into the blazing hot air.  Facing you in the doorway, the deep red and orange light forms a silhouette around her frail form and her insect-like wings look as if they are made from stained glass.  With a smile she says: "I will head to the village first and warn them of your coming.  Worry not about the others from earlier, they are unhappy Seela.  They want the song to end.  They want to be taken by the flames and want to die.  But don't fret, they are just confused.  I can manage on my own and will dash home as quickly as possible.  When you're ready, just walk down the riverbank, following the flow to the lake.  If you leave soon, you can be there by evening and I will have a meal prepared."

Then, she flashes you a broad grin and a big wave before jumping over the side of the bridge.  Through an arrow slit you can see her glide down to the river bank and jog away.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 19, 2011)

> "Kirio, sometimes you scare me. I'd say you try to be a ladykiller, but I can't be sure how literal that might be!"




Kirio graces Bannock with a wide grin and winks at him "_Why my dear Bannock, you wound me.  You need not be afraid; just know I do what needs doing when it needs doing, no more, no less.  I'm quite capable of notching the correct type of arrow; the one best suited to the situation at hand."_ with that he winks again, stands and begins playing a lively tune on his flute.



> "When you're ready, just walk down the riverbank, following the flow to the lake. If you leave soon, you can be there by evening and I will have a meal prepared."




_"Well, I for one am ready, we have wasted enough time.  I know you are ill Hrmir, and perhaps my fey cousins can assist you and Torrent in that respect.  Let us be on our way, it is barely mid day, and it seems there is a a meal waiting for us after an invigorating walk..."_  Kirio flashes another crazy smile at them all, readies his bow and steps out of the tower ready to get going...


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 19, 2011)

As Kirio starts towards the door, Alric says in haste.

"Forgive me Kirio, and forgive me my comrades. Before we find ourselves among the Seela, I feel I must be clear on what our intentions are." Alric glowers knowing what this conversation might entail. "Helping these people means going against the spirit calling itself Indominability and possibly forfeiting the powers it has granted us. I like not the bargain since it was dishonorable enough to pressure an accord, nonetheless we have agreed and taken its boon. Though I usually prefer honoring contracts, I loathe being manipulated and would prefer to exact a measure of my displeasure upon it. And yet there is the issue of the urgency of our greater mission... Are we all in agreement, or at least in majority, for the time being, to recind its bargain with us?" Alric seems to focus this question particularly at Arnir, who has made no mistake of his pleasure at receiving the power granted by Indominability.

With this said he rises and makes ready to leave waiting for a simple tally of opinions.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 19, 2011)

Kirio turns to Alric _"I'd say duress was applied, so... if possible to do so and remain alive, we stick your sword"_ he looks at Bannock and winks _"the metal one, as that is most appropriate"_ back to Alric _"right up his rear, yes..."_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 19, 2011)

Torrent has been refilling water skins during the discussion with Tiljann, and is now sharpening her axe blade with a whetstone.  Having listened to the entire conversation, she now looks up and offers her opinion.

"I think you raise a good question Alric.  I think we should consider what side of the fence we're going to play on.  However, I don't know that I can render an opinion either way.  As you say, we were pretty much forced, under duress, to accept Indomitability's contract and boon.  It asked us to free it, and suggested we slay who we can now reasonably assume are the Seela." She pauses and slings the sharpened axe into her leather loop harness on her belt.  Palming the whetstone and occasionally throwing it into the air and catching it, she continues. "Yet, now having met the Seela, we hear a story about how Indomitability is evil and has used its power to cause the strange  unending forest fires within which we are now trapped.  According to the Seela, they keep the creature captive because to release it would mean that it not only could possess them, but the fires would then burn uncontrollably, killing the forest and them along with it.  Who is right and who is wrong?  I have no idea.  We're in a moral grey area and we need more information before we choose either path.  At a minimum we should travel to the Seela village and learn what we can.  Perhaps more clues await that can steer us in the best direction.  To me, that direction is the one that gets us out of here alive and the stolen intelligence to Lyceum.  That is where I stand."


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 19, 2011)

Hrimr stares out of the are slit looking at the burning woods.  He begins to stroke his beard as he listens to the discussion. 

"If this Indomitability is the cause of the endless flames then I will gladly break my word if ends the flames and allows the forest to restore itself.  However, this unnatural situation appears to be sustained by the Seela's song.  If we kept our oath, and remove the singers, then the forest would likely be burned to the ground but nature would be able to return eventually.  The question is once freed what would Indomitability do?  Just leave and do more harm elsewhere?  I cannot decide either way. 

It as Torrent says, we need to know more.  Let us see what this Papuvin has to say.  There may be another solution we are not wholly aware of."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lars says, "The mission we have accepted is to deliver the intelligence to the Lyceum. I have accepted no other mission."

"I just want to get out of this forest alive. But let's walk to the Seela village and find out what we can there. But one thing I'd like to ask of you, be careful with them. Just because they have wings and flit about, doesn't mean that they mean us good."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 19, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio turns to Alric _"I'd say duress was applied, so... if possible to do so and remain alive, we stick your sword"_ he looks at Bannock and winks _"the metal one, as that is most appropriate"_ back to Alric _"right up his rear, yes..."_





Alric smiles wolfishly at Kirio. "As always Kirio, your prose and colorful expression are music to mine ears."

"Papuvin awaits. I'm eager to see if he knows of a way to hurt Indominability."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 19, 2011)

Having reached a majority decision, you check your equipment, ready your weapons and head out of the tower.  After a few moments spent climbing down the side of the soot-stained bridge, you begin walking with the flow of the river.  

The riverbed is dry and cracked towards the forest's edge where flames burn intensely.  The river itself has reduced significantly over the decades, now resembling little more than a slowly moving deep creek.  The water steams constantly and your clothes become damp and uncomfortable as you walk on the ash and sand riverbank.  Occasionally intense gusts of wind blow down the length of the river sending clouds of lung-choking smoke or blasts of hot cinders shaken loose from the branches above you.  Once and a while you struggle for breath, or a cinder sets part of your hair or clothes alight.  These trials force you to tie moist strips of fabric around your mouths, or to jump into the scalding river to put out a fire on your person.  After a few hours of walking, with nothing more interesting to look at other than scorched riverbed rocks, blazing trees or swirling clouds of dust and ash, you begin to long for rest.

Towards the end of the day, as the river begins to widen and the treeline begins to spread out around a large body of ashy water in the far distance, you stop to sip water and exchange weary glances.  As you take your break and try to relax, a large floral burst of flames erupts about 50 feet ahead of you on the riverbed.  Startled, you turn in its direction and see your infernal attacker from yesterday.

The bearded devil drives his saw-toothed glaive into the sand, leaving it erect and quivering with the force of the impact.  His tattered cloak whips in the wind and his evil eyes stare at you in thought.  It then raises its hands, palms raised towards you in a sign of peace and speaks:

_“Hail, champions! It is sad that we meet in such a vile place, and under such cruel conditions. You flee Gate Pass, under the descending fist of the Ragesian Empire, toward a temporary safety. You and I both know Ragesia won’t let you escape as easy as that, but we don’t have to have this come to further blows.”_

He points to his neck with a gnarled, green finger, showing off an iron collar.

_“Indeed, I am one of their dogs, leashed and collared by one of their inquisitors. I am bound to their letter, but I bear them no respect. You, though, you have my respect. You fight well, I’ve seen. I have no desire to throw away more lives than is necessary, particularly not my own, and I share with you the desire to escape this place as soon as possible.  I think we can work together, to find a way out of this fiery wood. As nice as it is for me, I do not think you like it so much. Well, do I have your ear? Are you interested in alliance?” _


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 19, 2011)

Alric fingers the pommel of his silver sword, but does not draw it. His shoulder itches ferociously at the sight of the devil's glaive. Despite this, he attempts to look unperturbed by the devil by wearing a wolfish grin.

"And what do you propose? Do you assume we have the means to free you from that collar? Or do you believe that aiding our goals will lead you to those means?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 19, 2011)

The devil returns Alric's grin, showing a mouth full of sharp teeth and a sickly green tongue.  His viper-like beard snaps and writhes according to its own volition.

_"Nay, I do not expect, nor do I search, to break  my contract my dim little friend.  As the Elven mage in your party can likely confirm, there is no escape from the type of arrangement I have entered in to until its conditions are completed.  As I said, I am bound to the letter of the arrangement, but that does not mean I have no room to maneuver.  We creatures of Baator are quite proficient in these dealings."_

The devil squats down on his haunches and strokes his revolting beard, causing  the snake-like tendrils caress his clawed hands in turn.  

_"The Ragesians' arrangement with me is to prevent you from leaving the Innenotdar Fire Forest alive, and to retrieve the case of stolen intelligence you possess.  Now while I could murder you all and wrench it from your rigormortis grasp, it would involve much risk.  On the other hand, were the Fire Forest to no longer be on fire, then I would not have to prevent you from leaving it.  The entity that rules here has approached me with an offer: silence the song of the wicked, twisted fey who live here.  That will release it and in turn end the fire."_

The devil's voice becomes smooth, almost musical as he muses on his final points:  _"I have seen the fey village, it is just down the river.  They are, and remember that this is a denizen of Hell saying this, horrible beings, driven to violent madness by the pain of the forest’s burning.  I will pledge to help you fight to silence them, and I will let you go peacefully once the entity is free and the forest has burned itself out.  In return, you give me the case that my current masters desire."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 19, 2011)

Alric listens to the devil's words intently, attempting to discern misleading in any of of his statements.

 No matter what happens, he will find out we don't have the case. But if he learns it now, he may already be free of his contract. Can't say I'd miss a devil fighting by my side however... He may not believe me and become violent as well.... hmmm, I have remarkably rotten-log like instincts this very moment.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 19, 2011)

Bannock, salty from his last encounter with the devil, lets his glaive fall into an aggressive position.

"Looks like murdering us it is, devil, because the Voss family will never help a lapdog of Ragesia!"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 20, 2011)

The Bearded Devil stands up, narrows his eyes and grips his glaive with one hand.  

_"Does this boy's opinion equal the decision of your party?"_


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lars eyes the devil and licks his lips nervously. His crossbow is armed and pointed at the creature's belly.

He takes a moment to survey the forest around them, trying to spot if the devil has company.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 20, 2011)

Bannock said:


> Bannock, salty from his last encounter with the devil, lets his glaive fall into an aggressive position.
> 
> "Looks like murdering us it is, devil, because the Voss family will never help a lapdog of Ragesia!"




Alric looks up at the huge young warrior, strangely not really surprised to hear a brash reply like that from Bannock. He sees determination and a bit more weathering than he's used to seeing on his face. Alric grins a wry grin and slides his silver sword from his scabbard.









*OOC:*


Lapdog of Ragesia or no, I don't trust him. F@#$ it! This way is just simpler.







Alric walks forward and stands abreast of Bannock.
_"Unacceptable. Our current contract is to bring the intelligence to Lyceum, without exception and I WILL see that done. I somehow doubt you can find a contract loophole around that. So, what is it now Devil? Is your last remaining option for us to send you back to hell in pieces?”_


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 20, 2011)

Hrimr readies his shield and battleaxe.

"Maybe you should crawl back to the Inquisitor on the other end of your leash? I bet it's safer there."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirio sighs as he sees what is about to happen.  He shrugs, raises his flute to his lips, green light flashes briefly from his eyes and he begins to play...

OOC: assuming this will trigger fight, three said they didn't want to deal so... If the DM allows it, Kirio begins performing Inspire courage - +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 20, 2011)

The devil withdraws his blade from the river bed and shakes it free of sand.  Almost casually, he sighs and then turns to face you.  Shaking his head back and forth with disappointment he says:

_"Such fools.  So be it.  Remember to sleep lightly ... you never know what may be lurking in the forest."_

With the last word, he cackles an evil laugh and then teleports away in another flower-shaped burst of fire.  

When the flames clear, you are alone again and you resume your hike down the river towards the Seela village.  After a couple of hours, the forest begins to darken slightly and through breaks in the ever present cloud of smoke above you, the sky is deepening to a darker purplish blue.

Ahead, the shores of the river widen, and the banks slowly rise until they are ten feet or higher. Fires still crackle with resilient fire atop the cliffs at these distant banks, but this wide area is free from flame. The everpresent ash is thinner here, and you can see the gray surface of a murky lake a mile ahead, seeming to stretch away for miles more. You realize that where you walk was once part of the lakebed, which must have been burning away slowly for many years. The heat here is weaker, but still sweltering without your magical protection.

From down the river and around a distant cliff, a haunting chorus pierces the sounds of the inferno. There is magic in the air, and its song is like a dirge. The flames of the trees dim as it swells, but the voices singing it are weary,
and the fire seems unquenchable.

As you pass the cliffs, you can see that you are now standing in the midst of the Seela village.  It consists of a dozen huts that appear to have been magically sculpted like those in the Elven village up river.  There are also several caves in the cliff-face, and a 15 foot tall stone watch tower on the shore.  Three Seela stand atop the tower, singing a powerful song in their native tongue of Sylvan.  The song sounds much like the one Tiljann sung earlier, except that its full potential is being released here.  Their voices carry across the lake and echo back like a chorus of dozens. 

A simple wall of burning foliage lines the shore and a 5-foot stone wall stops approaches from the southeast. The only other entrance to the village (asides from the one you're currently standing in) is along the shore to the southwest.

As soon as you arrive, Tiljann spots you from the tower.  She waves and calls out to you and then begins banging on a drum.  The deep rhythmic thumps ring out across the lake and you now see that the sounds have summoned a large number of Seela.  Perhaps 30 or so have exited from their huts or are gliding down from their caves.  They look at you with wide eyes and gossip amongst themselves.  

Tiljann jumps down from the tower and lands before you with a smile and a greeting.  Following closely behind her is an older Seela male.  This fey man, though wiry and emaciated, wears a commanding expression in his angular face. Studded leather arm covers his chest and legs, but not his arms, which are muscular like a warrior’s. Wings like splayed, withered leaves fan behind him, one of them scarred and damaged from an old battle.  He smiles and greets you:

"Welcome to our village strangers.  I am Papuvin Songleader, and I speak for our community.  Tiljann has told me of your presence and I am eager to converse with you.  Can I offer you a welcome to my meager home?"


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lars nods and indicates that he is willing to follow. "Have you seen a large devil with a bizarre beard? It is lurking in the area somewhere. Maybe it would be better if some of your village were on the look-out for him."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 20, 2011)

Papuvin looks pensive as he leads you through a group of slack-jawed and wide-eyed Seela.  "Hmmmmm, a devil you say?  Well we spotted a disturbing creature earlier today that had a beard like a nest of vipers.  He watched from the flames and then disappeared in a great explosion.  Our singers in the tower have been watching ever since.  First outsiders and now devils.  This is most troubling news indeed.  Come, let us speak more on this in my cave."

He leads you through the Seela, who begin to disperse back to their homes, and leads you towards a homey looking cave dressed with old fabrics on the stone walls and cushioned pallets for sitting and sleeping.  Tiljann follows behind you, grinning widely.  

On your way, you notice some of the spear-wielding Seela that tried to attack Tiljann, along with a few others, are standing around a dark-haired Seela with scorched wings.   They watch you with intense consideration as you move towards and enter Papuvin's cave. 

Once you enter and take seats, he offers water and a large bowl of what appears to be roasted acorns.  

"Please enjoy what small refreshments we can offer.  Tiljann here was happy to prepare them for you.  Please also accept my cave as your home while you stay in our village.  I will sleep with the others so as to give you privacy.  If I may be so bold, might I inquire as to who you are and where you come from?"


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 20, 2011)

Alric shows some consternation at seeing some of the spear wielding Seela, yet keeps a tight lip, still not certain as to what he and his companions have walked into.

At Papuvin's simple question, he shifts uncomfortably, wishing to skip pleasantries and get to the crux of the matter of why they are here.

"I am called Alric." Alric, in turn, introduces the other party members, "We come from Gate's Pass en route to Lyceum. We decided to pass through the forest as a matter of expediency, though now we find our way barred by the spirit, that Tiljann has explained to us as being the one you are attempting to keep contained with your song. Tiljann has told us that you wish our assistance, though she has deferred the explanation of that to you. This explanation I am deeply interested to hear."

Alric motions to Papuvin's armor and scarred wings, "I admit you and your people appear more warrior-like than I expected fey to be. Are you besieged?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 20, 2011)

Papuvin listens and replies: "It is a pleasure to meet you all, though I do not know of these places you mention: this pass of gates and the Lyceum.  We Seela rarely leave our woods and for centuries the only people we spoke to were the Elves who also enjoyed isolation.  As for being besieged, the answer is no.  Some of us are hunters and warriors in addition to being singers and poets.  We are armed to protect ourselves from the merrow that live in the lake and the crazed animals that sometimes wander into the village."

He dips a large hollowed out gourd into a vat of water and takes a drink before passing it around.  He wipes his mouth with the back of his arm, and speaks again: "As for assistance, I fear you have been misled. " He stars disapprovingly at Tiljann before continuing. "It is the duty of the Seela to sing the Song of Forms and to keep the evil spirit imprisoned in the lake.  When it was free it spread fear and violence in our woods.  The great Anyariel perished battling and shackling it to the earth with her blade.  It has since corrupted the soul of the forest and imbued it with the flames.  Now, its fate, and ours, is tied to that horrible creature.  To end the song would be to end the Seela.  I, and the community, are not looking to end it." 

Tiljann speaks up when Papuvin finishes: "But there must be a way for us to end the song, free the forest from the eternal flames and still live.  Vuhl has convinced more than half of our village to stop singing and merely let death take us.  What will we do then?  Merely burn away into ash along with the woods?" 

Papuvin quiets Tiljann with a raise of his hand: "Hush child.  You are young and still have much to learn.  Vuhl is unhappy and cannot see what his duties are.  The true Seela here in the village will always do their duty.  Now, you may stay and converse with your new friends for a while, but then you must let them sleep.  They have traveled far and likely still have many miles to go."  He stands up and heads out of the cave.  Before fully exiting, he turns back to face you and says: "You are welcome to sleep here for a few days.  If you need me, I will be amongst the villagers, just ask around."

After Papuvin leaves, Tiljann looks down at the ground in embarrassment.  She looks up sheepishly and says: "I did not mean to deceive you, but I am the only one here who thinks there might be a way to end the suffering and save the Seela.  If you still want to know my ideas, I would like to discuss them.  If not ... I can leave you alone."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 20, 2011)

Alric sighs and rubs the bridge of his nose, his patience visibly thinning due to this situation.

"I'm not happy you led us here under false pretenses Tiljann," Alric attempts to soften his tone, fails somewhat, "But we are in a similar situation of sorts, the entity bars our path from the forest, and you are doomed to toiling upon its prison. There is common cause in banishing or destroying it... so, by all means, speak all you have to say."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 21, 2011)

Tiljann nibbles on a roasted acorn as she explains her idea.

"Well, I've been thinking about a particular passage in the Song of Forms.  I don't think any of you speak our language, but here is the translation: _So as we were born from the First Tree, so as from our homeland’s breast was cut a living blade, as this our lives are bound to thee, the forest’s heart in Timbre’s glade._  As you already know, our lives are bound to the forest itself, so if it dies so do we.  Timbre, the name in the song, is a dryad who lives in the oldest tree in the forest, and the blade the heroine Anyariel, who was also her lover, wielded was cut from the wood of that tree.  I'm not certain, but there might be a chance that the sword could hold a chance for us to survive if it is reclaimed and protected." 

She drinks from the gourd to relieve her dry mouth before continuing.  "Unfortunately, this is all a hunch.  I'm pretty sure the entity trapped in the stag has used the sword to infect the entire forest, since it was driven into the lakebed.  But to learn more, you would need to talk to Timbre.  That poor dryad spends her days near her tree, the first tree, cloaked in flames and in constant agony.  She hasn't seen visitors in years, but hopefully you can find a way to talk to her.  Her grove is only a mile to the north, over the cliffs we are sitting in right now.  Maybe someone in the village knows something?"


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lars looks at her oddly, "What do you mean 'over the cliffs'? We don't have wings you know. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to talk to the dryad, though. We don't have real attractive alternatives right now."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 21, 2011)

Thin hopes. 

"Tiljann, would you or someone you know of in the village be able to guide us to the Dryad's grove?"

Alric looks over to Torrent, "What say you? Do you think our mission has time to spare to seek the Dryad's counsel?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 21, 2011)

Tiljann giggles at Lars' words. "Oh silly, you don't need wings to fly over the cliffs.  There is a path that winds up and over and leads to a small trail.  But ... " she trails off as her smile fades, "Timbre has not accepted visitors in a long time.  The poor thing has burned along with her tree for the past forty years.  Animals, likewise crazed, guard her and the path to her tree.  Vuhl says that she has been driven mad from pain and from the loss of her lover Anyariel.  Maybe he knows more?  He is older than me ... but he does not want to help, he only wishes to stop singing and die."  

She stands up and heads to the exit of the cave.  "Please, my new friends, rest here tonight and relax.  In the morning I will return if you have any questions or if you need me to introduce you to anyone in the village.  Please consider my words ... you are the only ones who can save us."

After Tiljann leaves, Torrent pipes up. "Alric, it matters not whether we have the time for anything.  We're trapped in this blasted forest fire.  The entity has asked us to kill or at least to force these Seela to stop singing their song which bounds it in the body of a stag at the bottom of the lake.  After meeting these piteous creatures though, I don't know if I could bring myself to do anything violent to them.  However, the entity is being imprisoned and as a result these fires will not go away.  So, I think if we can help to release that entity and spare the lives of these fey, we should at least try.  That's how I feel anyway."  

She rolls out her bedroll and puts her pack down as a pillow.  She removes her breastplate and picks up a handful of roasted acorns.  She lies down in her sweat-stained linen tunic and nibbles on the food with a less than satisfied look on her face.  "Right now though, I want to rest.  In the morning we can make a decision.  Maybe talk with some other villagers and see if there is any more information."


----------



## Bannock (Apr 21, 2011)

Bannock finds a place near a wall, and slowly removes his armour. 

"I dunno, get me mad enough and I'm sure I could be pursuaded to stab a few of those pissant fellows from the bridge. Speaking o' stabbing, can't wait for that devil to come back, if I'm honest. He's got his own coming to him. Otherwise, I just wanna make it out of this place."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 21, 2011)

Alric does the same as Bannock, stowing his gear in a pile, removing his armor and setting out his bedroll.

"The devil is a coward! For all it's professing of loving battle, it seems to prefer attempting to manipulate us than face us sword to sword. If it stays in its hole it will be no matter, but I will as well enjoy spilling it's blood if it finds enough courage to face us."

He sits down removes his blades from their sheathes and begins systematically sharpening them, while dining on the roasted acorns and water Papuvin graciously provided. He appears distracted by the care of his armor and weapons until he speaks up again.

"I do not wish to spill the blood of these Seela either, especially now that we have accepted their hospitality. And, I'd very much like to teach their captive spirit a lesson in pushing around a Greyblade, though I imagine swords alone may do no good. I motion we seek out Vuhl and possibly, eventually Timbre. It may be a tricky thing to speak with this Vuhl, he may be unwilling to help us. Though I feel it is worth a try. However, I don't intend to die here or leave the intelligence undelivered as promised, so if all other options prove infeasible, I am prepared to do what is... _necessary."_

Having said his piece, Alric finishes the honing of his weapons and turns in contemplating the ways of battle he has learned over the past few days.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lars half-heartedly nibbles at the roasted acorns, finding them much too bitter and dry.

While he sets up his simple bed, he joins the discussion, "Well, if we need Vuhl's cooperation, you can leave it to me. I can be very, very persuasive if I need to be."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 21, 2011)

Torrent props herself up on one elbow and looks over at Lars: "Those sound like ominous words Lars, what did you have in mind?"


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 21, 2011)

Hrimr grabs a bowl and sets it before him.  He takes a small pale flower out of a small pouch and rips the petals off into the bowl.  He next grabs what appears to be moss of some type and shreds it with his hands over the petals.  He then pours water from his skin into the bowl and brings it to Torrent.

"This may help with the Ghoul disease.  Let it sit overnight and in the morning drink of the water."

Hrimr tosses out his bed roll and grabs a handful of nuts.  While he chewing on the dry nuts he says:

"I hope I can talk down the Dryad, but they are tied stronger to the forest that the Seela here.  This curse has probably driven her insane.  A terrible fate indeed.  I truly hope we are able to help."


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 22, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Torrent props herself up on one elbow and looks over at Lars: "Those sound like ominous words Lars, what did you have in mind?"




Lars says, "Don't worry, Torrent, I will just be very friendly. If I need to that is."


----------



## digimattic (Apr 22, 2011)

Arnir grimaces as he munches on some of the acorns, and casts prestidigitation on them to add much needed flavour. Raising his eyebrows in satisfaction he says to himself "not half bad." Taking his bedroll from Bannock with a nod of thanks he opens his spellbook and listens while the others talk. 

"One question nobody has yet asked is what happens when this spirit finds out we intend to betray it. Indeed, given its seeming omnipresence, I wonder how it is that it does not already know. I'm also rather happy we have its boon, especially with this devil stalking the forest waiting for us. Lastly, what are the odds that we can actually even kill it, if a great Elven hero with a dryad's assistance was able only to imprison it? It all seems rather foolish to me. I just want to leave this forest, and I'm happy to do whatever is necessary to expedite that goal."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 22, 2011)

digimattic said:


> "One question nobody has yet asked is what happens when this spirit finds out we intend to betray it. Indeed, given its seeming omnipresence, I wonder how it is that it does not already know. I'm also rather happy we have its boon, especially with this devil stalking the forest waiting for us. Lastly, what are the odds that we can actually even kill it, if a great Elven hero with a dryad's assistance was able only to imprison it? It all seems rather foolish to me. I just want to leave this forest, and I'm happy to do whatever is necessary to expedite that goal."




"Your questions are prudent Arnir. Perhaps it is not omnipresent, or perhaps it will strike at us as we leave the lakebed. Regardless, I'm tempted to test my limits. I'm not interested in being leashed by it. As to your last question, the answer may very well indeed be that we can do nothing. In which case we have only one recourse, which is to end the song. But once again, I'm tempted to find out anyways and I would be satisfied with banishing it, or strengthening it's prison. Like we have said before, we appear to have the luxury of time with the spirit's boon. Though like many things, our course of action is ultimately decided by the majority of the party, not my opinion. Is it your opinion that it best we seek an end to the song at haste?"


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 22, 2011)

"I agree with Arnir almost completely. My only goal is leqving this cursed forest behind. At this point, I think we should visit the nymph, because we might learn something about how to fight back the Stag Spirit. If we ever need to. It's prudent."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 24, 2011)

Whether lulled by the constant song of the Seela or brought on by pure physical exhaustion, you all fall into a deep slumber.  Watches are manned of course, and those awake see that nothing stirs in the village beyond the few Seela that change shifts in the tower.

Your dreams are strange this night.  The song seems to encourage your mind to bring forth emotional images of your youth: first kisses, funerals for long-dead family members, great personal loss and moments of pure joy.  Some of you weep or giggle while you rest and those on watch look down on your sleeping forms with curiosity.

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir as the only speaker of Sylvan, only you have heard the entirety of the Song of Forms.  Laying on your bedroll in the night, you were able to learn more about the lyrics.  You figure that the purpose of the is to give body to the native spirit of the forest, and to evoke in listeners nearly real images of the events told. The first words of the song are: _“Life is a dream that has found its form. I sing these dreams, these tales, these legends that they might be born.”_  You also continue to hear about the line Tiljann told you earlier:_ "So as we were born from the First Tree, so as from our homeland’s breast was cut a living blade, as this our lives are bound to thee, the forest’s heart in Timbre’s glade."_  Lastly, you also hear a line about another individual, a water nymph by the name of Gwenvere who _"dwelled in the lake where the Seela live"_, who _"loved the hero Anyariel, whose heart belonged to Timbre"_ and who _"lost the will to love and care and fell, twisted into a pool of madness."_  The lyrics in the verses can change, and indeed each singer usually personalizes it to his own favorite tales, but the singer must use a particular rhythm and pitch, something like a extemporaneous choral composition.  Additionally, a series of eight refrains must be repeated as the song is continued.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Kirio"]Kirio, you listen to a few variations of the Song of Forms throughout the evening.  You spend a few hours pondering it and fiddling with your flute.  While it is a vocal song, and indeed the lyrics are in a language you do not understand, you do know that a particular rhythm and pitch must be used, something like a extemporaneous choral composition.  Additionally, a series of eight refrains must be repeated as the song is continued.  You're confidant that you could probably modify the song to be performed on your flute to closely match the pitch, rhythm and structure.  While it may be more difficult to perform, you could likely replicate the effects of the Seela's song.[/sblock]

[sblock="for Lars"]Lars, perhaps it is the Seela's song, but part of your dreams are suddenly clear.  Once again you see the great flaming stag, shackled to the earth and rearing in frustration.  You blink and suddenly you can see a draconic-looking spirit writhing in the shell of the animal, screaming silent yells of rage.  You lock eyes with it and feel something akin to sadness or regret.  Your connection with this spirit seems almost familial.  You do not fear in your dream, even when a pair of hands are placed on your shoulders from behind.  You can't turn around to face the person behind you as your feet are stuck in what appears to be a wet, muddy lake bed.  A mouth leans close to your ear and it feels cold, empty and almost ethereal.  _"You see now ... don't you?"_ it hisses , _"We must help each other.  We must be free.  We are family."_[/sblock]

When dawn breaks, the party stirs and despite the tumultuous dreams, most of you awake renewed and refreshed.  Torrent looks ghastly and grey in the morning, with a sheen of cold sweat on her brow.  She sips from Hrimr's concoction and seems to recover slightly after it sits in her stomach for a time.  The Dwarf looks similar, and he clutches at his sour belly in obvious discomfort. 

You spend some time undergoing your morning rituals, such as reviewing spellbooks and giving prayers to your gods before a slightly revitalized Torrent straps on her breastplate and asks: "Well, where to?  Do we chat with this Vuhl fellow, gather information in the community or blaze a trail to the dryad?"

        *GM:*  Feel free to take the initiative and head out to any particular destination.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 25, 2011)

Hrimr clutches his belly as it rumbles with discomfort.  This disease is percolating in his body and he hopes he will be strong enough to resist it.

Hrimr breaks his fast with some more of the dried nuts and some water from his skin.  As he eats he considers what the party should do next.  

"We should speak to this Vuhl before we leave to see the Dryad.  We should hear his side of the story."


----------



## digimattic (Apr 26, 2011)

Arnir stirs and mutters something under his breath about the incessant chanting of the Seela that has continued uninterrupted throughout the night "Bunch of savages. This is hardly civilized behavior....but what could you expect from a bunch of Forest dwellers...". Wiping the sleep from his eyes, he replenishes his meager supply of rations with the nuts given to the party last night and enjoys an early morning snack. 

After splashing some water over his face, he looks over at Torrent and Hrimr, and with a furrowed brow he says "Just let us know if you feel insatiable hunger for something other than these lovely dried nuts, alright?"

Next, he remembers the ivory necklace and casts identify on it in an attempt to discern what its magical properties are.

Finally, he kicks the still snoring Bannock beside him "wake up you oaf, we've a forest to escape! Here, have some acorns." Arnir casts prestidigitation on them to give them a rich hazelnut-like flavour.


----------



## Bannock (Apr 26, 2011)

Bannock rolls over and splutters awake. He wipes strand of drool from the side of his mouth. 

"Mmrph, hmm.. wha? Mmm. Oh. It's you. I was dreaming I was in a king's harem of dark-haired beauties," he says as he looks up at Arnir and grabs at the acorns being tossed at him. He squints at the elf's high-cheekboned features, "Heh, if you filled out in the right places you might fit right in."

Bannock pours half a waterskin over his head to wake up fully and wash the dust from his face, then he asks Alric to help with some of the harder to reach buckles of his half-plate armor, while nibbling the nuts.

"Mmm, tasty!"


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 26, 2011)

Alric rises before most looking a little more red-eyed than usual. Despite the comforts of the Seela village he feels ill at-ease in this place. It probably has something to do with the unusual connection to nature, being at the center of an ever-burning forest, and the wings. Alric doesn't trust anything with wings, and he mumbles as much as he collects his gear for the day.

At Bannock's request, he happily helps the big lad strap on his back-plate and tighten his pauldrons and gorget, relieved he has something to focus on beyond the blasted fey music lilting through the windows. The lad said as much that he hasn't worn armor this heavy before but he seems remarkably comfortable in it. Alric nods in admiration at the natural warrior Bannock makes.

"Yes Hrimr, we need as much information as we can get because currently we have very little. I will go off and try to find this Vuhl. I welcome company if anyone wishes to come. I will come back here afterwards to report what I've learned."









*OOC:*


Alric will wait a short moment for anyone to speak up their intention to accompany him to seek out Vuhl, then he will set out to find him.







Alric walks out of the hut and begins questioning every Seela whose glance he can catch asking them in common where he might find Vuhl. Those who seem to not have any grasp of common, he utters Vuhl's name as clearly as he can and makes gestures that hopefully convey he is looking for Vuhl's location.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 26, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]Arnir, when worn, the necklace allows someone to understand and speak Sylvan.  However, while worn, they can only understand and speak that specific language.

In addition to the aura generated by the item, you also notice the absolutely overwhelming amount of transmutation magic that is suffusing everything within the range of your spell.  The air, the ground, furniture, the cave, the village, etc. are all covered in a powerful roiling aura of magic that grows more intense towards the direction of the tower and the singers atop it.[/sblock]

Alric, and anyone else who accompanied him, learn the following after spending an hour or so chatting with members of the Seela village:

Vuhl lives in a cave near to where Papuvin resides and is easily pointed out to you.  As far as anyone knows, Vuhl recently had a revelation that his life was meaningless. He wants the Seela to embrace death, to not fear it, and to stop singing so that it can come to them. He says that by freeing the fiery stag, their spirits will be free to die, along with the forest.  He now leads a large group of Seela rebels who believe his words with religious-like fervor.

You also hear a few stories of Vuhl acting strangely for the past few weeks, taking longer to respond to questions than seems normal. You quickly chat with a Seela adept who is coming off of his singing shift in the tower.  Apparently he was detecting magic and noticed Vuhl seemed to be affected by some familiar Transmutation effect, though the adept thought that he might just have been sleepy that day, and is misremembering.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 26, 2011)

Hrimr joins Alric in his fact finding mission.

"Transmutation effect?  Was not the Elf in the shrine afflicted by a similar effect?  We should probably grab Kirio and Arnir before we go visit this Vuhl."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirio awakens rested and ready for a new day.  Although awakening once more in the fire forest is disconcerting, he is excited by the Seela's song.  Its magic and rhythm are deeply fascinating to him _"I spent much of last night listening to the Song of Forms, their magic is subtle and really quite beautiful.  I do not understand the words, but I don't think they are important. Rather, a particular rhythm and pitch must be used, and there must be eight refrains, repeated as the song continues... Anyhow, all this to say I'm fairly confident I can replicated it if I need to, difficult but within my ability... If we choose to fight the spirit we can most likely use it against him."_

After they have spoken to Vuhl _"I agree with Lars, let's try and speak to the dryad.  We'll be in a better position to make a final decision the more we know.  I want to leave  hell hole, but I don't trust this spirit, any more than I trust the bearded devil.  Arnir, any chance you can see what is affecting Vuhl exactly?"_

OOC: NOOOOOOO, the dreaded 2 on the HP roll!!  Sorry for the prolonged a silence, crazy week last week.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lars rises and eats some dried nuts and water. He listens to Bannock jovially recount his dreams and he listens with pinched lips. He rubs at his eyes, clearly not refreshed after the night's sleep.

"I'll go along to see this Vuhl as well. I'll let you guys do the talking, but if he is not being cooperative, I'll try something that might help. It seems like he is death-obsessed, and he might not want to help us."

Lars goes to the lake and spends some time leaning over the water before returning. "I must say that I'm getting pretty sick of hearing that song over and over. I wouldn't want to suffer the Seela's fate. Can't blame them that they want to quit."


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 26, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Alric, and anyone else who accompanied him, learn the following after spending an hour or so chatting with members of the Seela village:
> 
> Vuhl lives in a cave near to where Papuvin resides and is easily pointed out to you.  As far as anyone knows, Vuhl recently had a revelation that his life was meaningless. He wants the Seela to embrace death, to not fear it, and to stop singing so that it can come to them. He says that by freeing the fiery stag, their spirits will be free to die, along with the forest.  He now leads a large group of Seela rebels who believe his words with religious-like fervor.
> 
> You also hear a few stories of Vuhl acting strangely for the past few weeks, taking longer to respond to questions than seems normal. You quickly chat with a Seela adept who is coming off of his singing shift in the tower.  Apparently he was detecting magic and noticed Vuhl seemed to be affected by some familiar Transmutation effect, though the adept thought that he might just have been sleepy that day, and is misremembering.




"I have little knowledge or stomach for dealing with sorcery." Alric almost says this as if he has too much salt in his mouth. "I agree with you Hrimr, that we should consult Arnir or Kirio and have them with us when we see Vuhl."

Alric shares what he's learned with Kirio and Arnir. If they have not accompanied him, he seeks them out and informs them as well as expressing that it would be best if they were there to discern and foil any enchantments that might perturb dealings.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 26, 2011)

> Alric shares what he's learned with Kirio and Arnir. If they have not accompanied him, he seeks them out and informs them as well as expressing that it would be best if they were there to discern and foil any enchantments that might perturb dealings.




Kirio listens attentively to Alric relay his tale... "Again with the transmutation magic, same school as in the shrine.  Well, I certainly agree we need to know the source of that enchantment, but let's reserve judgement on whether or not it needs foiling."  He looks at Arnir _"We should go talk to this fellow, maybe under pretense of my wanting to know more about their song, which is not too far off from the truth.  You and I should both cast detect magic just before entering, and see if we can learn more about whatever, if anything other than depression, is affecting this fellow."_

Kirio walks over to his cave, and casts detect magic just before entering.  _"Hello cousin, my name is Kirio, the effusive to some.  I was wondering if you would not mind talking to me about the seela's song of forms?  I understand you think the seela should simply stop and allow themselves to perish.  I can certainly understand the sentiment, your lot is a hard one.  I am a bard by trade however, and I can tell you this would be a crime if for no other reason that your music would die with you.  I am particularly interested in the source of your signing magic, have you always used musically based magic?"_ 

OOC: diplomacy check, influence Vuhl to engage in conversation.


----------



## digimattic (Apr 26, 2011)

Arnir suppresses a laugh "Yes, I've seen human women, so I see how you could make this mistake. Seems that you and your kind will look upon anything that hasn't got a head like block of stone and massive gut as a potential mate." Arnir runs his hand over the sparse stubble on his chin "Why, I've seen so-called human beauties with a thicker beard than you, Bannock...but you _are_ scarcely more than a boy...."

Arnir has been fiddling with the necklace as he traded barbs with Bannock and suddenly drops it as he casts identify on it. "By Mystra..." he exclaims as he rubs his temple. "there is some powerful magic in this town...We should find the others."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirio, and whoever has accompanied him, you stand in the threshold to Vuhl's barren cave as you begin to ramble on without reprieve.  The black-winged fey lounges on a pallet surrounded by a number of tougher looking Seela armed with spears and light shields.  With a wave of his hand, the others leave but eye you menacingly and take up positions outside the cave.

_"Come in stranger, and make yourself comfortable,"_ he says in a weak voice as he gestures you to sit down on a nearby pallet, _"you certainly are aptly named.  I'm afraid I did not catch all of what you said as I was conferring with those who see the true path.  What is it that I can do for you?  Something about that dreadful song of forms?"_ 

[sblock="for Kirio"]Your detect magic registers an absolutely overwhelming amount of transmutation magic that is suffusing everything within the range of your spell. The air, the ground, furniture, the cave, the village, etc. are all covered in a powerful roiling aura of magic that grows more intense towards the direction of the tower and the singers atop it.  This makes it difficult to notice anything specific on Vuhl.  However, there is an aura active on him and with a spellcraft check, you can attempt to learn the school.[/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 27, 2011)

Kirio smiles at the winged man, and (if Arnir accompanies Kirio) looks over at Arnir inquisitively to see if the younger elf feels what he does _"Thank you Vuhl... I am indeed aptly named as you say; particularly when my interest is peaked.  I was saying that I am a bard; music is the one true theme in my life, and the tool through which I bring my conscious powers to bear.  Given this, and forgive me, for I know you are tired of the Song of Forms, I was wondering if you could tell me of the Seela's use of music in magic?  I have rarely seen such an organized display..."_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 27, 2011)

Vuhl gazes at you sleepily, and then furrows his brow ever so slightly before continuing to speak.  _"I would like to apologize for you coming all the way over to my cave to discuss the Song of Forms.  It is something I detest and am in no real mood to chat about it.  As a bard, I'm sure you are already well aware of how aural and vocal talent can be woven into the arcane arts.  There is not much more I can tell you other than we Seela have the ability to use it in more advanced and complex ways.  I'm sure you can learn more from Papuvin and his flock of deluded sheep."_

[sblock="for Kirio"]While it was difficult to see due to the massive lingering aura of transmutation in the village, you distinctly noted a strong aura of divination magic centered on Vuhl.  However, as soon as you identified it, the aura was suddenly snuffed out, leaving only a lingering effect that quickly dissipated. [/sblock]  

_"You know," _says Vuhl after a few moments of pondering and staring at you _"what I am truly interested in is ending this meddlesome song.  We grow ever so weak here.  All we do is sing and sing to keep some spirit caged in the lake.  We cannot grow food, the forest and the first tree of our birth are barely alive and we grow emaciated and sickly.  Animals go insane and our poor beloved Timbre burns as brightly as any tree.  Alas I fear she too has gone mad with pain and heartbreak at the loss of Anyariel.  If you were interested ... perhaps we could discuss your help in ending this song?  I only wish for death to take us so that after the fires the forest might return anew."_


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 27, 2011)

Alric, who had accompanied Kirio, was silent until now. Now his frustration for not having a handle on the situation and a possible way out being dangled before him, he leaves his silence behind and interjects the conversation.

"We're interested. The entity you imprison has imprisoned us in turn in this damnable forest. We promise nothing of agreement but we'll listen to your terms thoughtfully. Though I am curious, does your terms involve banishing or destroying the spirit-entity? Or simply freeing it?"

Alric is having a hard time figuring Vuhl's intentions. Somehow this Seela seeking suicide for himself and his entire culture is a bit hard to swallow for him, especially with talk of sorcery involved. He watches the Seela closely and scrutinizes his words as best as he is able. Is his professed goals truly his own?


----------



## Gregor (Apr 27, 2011)

Vuhl ponders the words of the human warrior for a few seconds before responding: "My plan extends only to releasing the entity that calls itself Indomitability.  We need only cease the Song of Forms for a few consecutive moments in order for it to stop working.  Then it can be free of the stag it has inhabited for the last 40 or so years.  We have no wish for a fight, for we have grown weak and tired these past decades.  We must ... shock the non-believers into a cessation of the song.  It is with this that I require your assistance." 

[sblock="for Alric"]Your gut tells you nothing about this situation.[/sblock]


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Vuhl ponders the words of the human warrior for a few seconds before responding: "My plan extends only to releasing the entity that calls itself Indomitability.  We need only cease the Song of Forms for a few consecutive moments in order for it to stop working.  Then it can be free of the stag it has inhabited for the last 40 or so years.  We have no wish for a fight, for we have grown weak and tired these past decades.  We must ... shock the non-believers into a cessation of the song.  It is with this that I require your assistance."




 It seems the stag-spirit has gotten control of this mind in some subtle way. Let's fight fire with fire. 

Lars says, "Vuhl, we are your friends. We also want free from this Spirit. What we need is to work together." As Lars speaks, he starts to cast the spell Charm Person, working hard to make his gestures non-apparent, and part of his general mannerisms.

Lars completes his casting and adds, "Why don't you come with us to see Timbre? You can show us the way, and we can chat as we walk on how best to fix our problems. Are you ready?" Lars extends a hand and smiles warmly.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 27, 2011)

Lars, you seem to fool Vuhl with your act of legerdemain, and your limbs are able to move unhindered in your armor.  Thus, your spell casts on the dark-winged fey.

However, as you stand there with your hand extended, and you hear Vuhl's lengthy response, you note that your spell was clearly ineffective.

[sblock="for Lars"]As you stand there with your hand extended, a strange feeling comes over you.  You stare into Vuhl's eyes and you feel as if you're blacking out.  It only lasts a few seconds and you're able to keep your footing, but you're sure that you felt two hands resting on your shoulder.  Just like your dream last night.[/sblock]

_"Ah yes, I am glad you brought up the community's beloved dryad.  She is central to my plan."_ says Vuhl as he smiles and shakes Lars' hand.  He rises on weak shaky legs and continues: _"But alas, she has been driven insane and will not accept visitors.  Her grief for her lost love is too great and the fires burn her relentlessly.  But, perhaps she will listen to you?  I know a way that would allow you to reach her and have her listen to you.  Before the fires began, just after Anyariel's death, the dryad Timbre donated her only possession that reminded her of her Elven love.  Before the battle with the stag, Anyariel left Dryad a lock of her hair as a sign of her unending love.  After the Elven warrior fell, Timbre donated the lock of hair to the priests who manned her shrine in the village up the river.  However, not only Timbre loved Anyariel.  The water nymph, Gwenvere was a rival for the elf's heart.  Anyariel chose Timbre and the nymph fell into ruin and sadness.  Soon after the lock of hair was donated to the Shrine, Gwenvere snuck in and stole it.  She holds the relic now, safely ensconced in her home along the shore of the lake.  Perhaps if you were to acquire the lock of hair, Timbre would speak to you?"_ 

He paces the room for a few moments before adding: _"What I say next, I say out of love for putting us and the forest out of pain.  If you can convince Timbre to come into the village ... I could ... put her out of her misery.  Not only would it allow poor Timbre to finally be with her lost love, the shock of seeing their beloved dryad dead would surely cease the Seela from singing the song.  What do you think?"_

        *GM:*  Lars, hiding a spell in plain sight is pretty tricky stuff, since you need feats such as still and silent spell to avoid having to do your somatic and verbal components.  Thus, you're facing penalty on the bluff roll (-5 for being unlikely).  Generally, I would suggest that you use the sleight of hand skill if you want to do stuff like this.  Lets go with your Bluff for now, and I'll oppose with Vuhl's Sense Motive to be consistent.

Also, if you're going to cast spells in your studded leather armor, you need to pass your 15% arcane spell failure check.  I've rolled it for you below.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 27, 2011)

One way or the other we need to speak with the Dryad. What fun it will be to speak to another mad-person! Though possibly better than this homicidal/suicidal maniac. 

"We will seek the Dryad. Is the nymph's lair difficult to miss? Could you give us comprehensive directions?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 27, 2011)

_"No, Gwenvere's home is not hard to miss at all.  Just follow the lake's edge for about 3 or 4 miles to the south west.  You'll come upon what was once a beautiful lagoon with a small island in the middle.  You will also see a small cave set into the nearby cliffside on the other side of the pool.  That is where she makes her home.  Beware though, for she has been twisted by her sadness and hatred."_


----------



## digimattic (Apr 27, 2011)

Arnir taps his foot slightly impatiently. He doesn't really care about these people one way or another, though he is a bit put off by the incredible strength of the transmutation magic emanating from the tower. Waiting until they leave the cave, Arnir asks Kirio "What in the name of the Weave is going on here? I would like to leave this place as soon as we can. Let's get the others and get moving."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 28, 2011)

Once they leave, Kirio looks at the younger elf and smiles wryly _"Oh I agree with you friend Arnir, I also do not really care one way or another.  I do care about living though, and I don't know what is happening here.  As I'm sure you felt, there is a monumental amount of transmutation magic emanating from the tower, but there was also a strong aura of divination magic centered on Vuhl.  As soon as I discerned it, it snuffed out, almost as if it's source did not want me to see.  Regardless, we should, as you say, seek out the others and make our next move."_  He looks at Arnir again and sneers _"my vote is for the Nymph"_

_"What did you learn about the necklace by the way?"_


----------



## digimattic (Apr 28, 2011)

Fine fine, let's get on with it then...To the Nymph. Oh the necklace? it's of limited use. It lets the wearer speak and understand Sylvan...and only Sylvan. Do you want it?


----------



## Gregor (Apr 28, 2011)

Arnir, Kirio, Torrent and whoever else follows, head off from Vuhl's cave and move through the small village.  Tiljann waves at you from up in the tower where she is serving her singing shift, and Papuvin nods his head in polite greeting as the party follows the shore of the lake to the south west.

Within minutes you are gone from the village, trudging down the sandy beach.  Burning trees and brush from the forest hug the shore to your right and the ash-covered lake dominates the left.  The Song of Forms carries across the  surface of the water with an eerie echo and given the size of the lake, you can now see a break in the omnipresent ceiling of ash and smoke.  Its an overcast day and a light rain is falling in the world beyond the flames.  Rain turns to mist and steam above you when it nears the intense heat of the fires.  You realize, after about two hours of walking along the coast of the water, that the lake is immense.  You can see the tower of the Seela in the far distance and you can still faintly hear their song.

Finally, you come across a small inlet to your right.  The area is surrounded by craggy granite cliffs and a pool of water sits in the middle.  The pool, in days before the fires, was likely one of the  most beautiful places in forest.  The once clear water is filled with scattered patches of burning reeds. Crimson flowers crackle atop an island in the center of the pool, their embers drifting lazily in a slow breeze.  Tree branches sway above the water, their heat almost hypnotic. However, the water itself is flat gray, coated in ash, and scattered along the shore are bits of animal bones.  Across the pool and to the right of the island is a dark cave cut into the cliffs.

        *GM:*  If you have chosen not to come along, then you are still back at Vuhl's cave.  Or perhaps you've gone somewhere else.  Just indicate your location in your post.

To help provide more info on the lay of the land, the pool sits off to the right of the lake, in a bit of a grotto surrounded by rocky cliffs.  You can walk on the shore of the lake between it and the pool.  There is a small island in the middle of the pool.  You will have to get into the water to reach the cave.   Burning foliage all along the tops of the cliffs will likely make climbing around an extremely painful experience.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 28, 2011)

Alric accompanies Kirio and Arnir, believing they are following the most prudent and expedient course of action.

Alric walks up to the pool and peers into it trying to discern its depth (despite the fact it is coated in ash) and if anything is within it. He also tries to see how hot it is by dipping a finger into it.

"What say the rest of you of crossing this pool to get to the cave?"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 28, 2011)

Alric, the water is quite hot, but no more dangerous to the touch than a mildly scalding bath.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 28, 2011)

Hrimr is with the party that went to go see the Nymph.  As Alric looks into the pool Hrimr has a look around the area to see if he notices as bearded Devils or other potentially hostile creatures.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 28, 2011)

Hrimr, you see neither the devil nor any other creature.


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 28, 2011)

> Do you want it?




_"Thank you no.  You hang on to it..."_



> "What say the rest of you of crossing this pool to get to the cave?"




Kirio takes a careful look around_ "Yes well... I see little alternative, would that the water were cool and refreshing eh?  Let's"_  Kirio wades slowly into the water and across the pool towards the cave...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 28, 2011)

Kirio, after a few steps, you find yourself waist deep in the hot murky pool.  Globs of wet ash cling to your clothes and armor and your cape drags a scummy line behind you.  As you slowly wade through the water toward the island, you see a small splash amongst the flaming reeds and a humanoid head peeks up above the surface.  Its features are almost completely covered by strands of slimy hair.

_"Who are you Elf?"_ it says through a sad whiny voice, _"Why have you and your friends come to my pool?  There is nothing here for you.  Leave!"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 28, 2011)

Kirio pauses and looks at the newcomer and graces her with what he hopes is his friendliest smile _"Ahhh, Gwenvere I presume?  A pleasure.  I am Kirio, the effusive to some.  Please accept my sincere apologies for our intrusion, but we have come here specifically to speak with you.  You see, we find ourselves trapped here and thrown in the middle of the tragedy that is this forest, and well... to put it mildly, we wish to leave, post haste.  To do this however, we need to understand what is happening here, and if you are willing, we would like to ask you some questions?" _

OOC: diplomacy check coming...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 28, 2011)

The humanoid stays almost completely submerged in the water, but continues to converse.

_"Yes ... I am Gwenvere.  Ask what you will and then leave.  Do not come any closer.  I ... I am ... hideous."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 28, 2011)

_"Hideous???  Dear lady let me assure you, you are by no means hideous..., quite the opposite in fact.  Fear not, I will remain where I am, but would consider myself lucky if you were to show yourself entirely to us.  I apologies if some of these questions are painful to you.  Know that we are outsiders in this saga, and our knowledge is incomplete, hampering our ability to be tactful.  We seek to end the burning of this forest, one way or another.  We can either aid the entity called the Indomitability by finding a way to end the Seela's song of forms; or find a way to destroy the entity, thereby ending the curse on this forest.  You yourself must be tired of the damage this curse is causing your home, do you have any insight as to how we could accomplish one or the other?"   _


----------



## Gregor (Apr 28, 2011)

Gwenvere raises her trembling hands out of the murky water to touch at her hair  and face hidden underneath.  You can see that her hands are greyish-green, mottled and covered in sores and pock marks.

_"You speak kind words Elf, but my beauty has long since left me.  I have spent too long alone in pain and sadness.  It has warped my very being.  Once I was rival for the beautiful Anyariel's heart ... but ... she chose her."_  Her voice grows deeper and meaner and she ends with a sneer as she says the last word.  _"I only wish to be beautiful again and to see my pond renewed.  Then, when I die, I can come before Anyariel in all my radiance.  Alas, there is nothing I can do to assist you.  I have nothing and no words of advice.  This place is doomed.  Go speak with ... her ... maybe she will help you."_


----------



## Bannock (Apr 29, 2011)

Bannock has accompanied the party through the meeting with Vuhl and the trek to see Gwenvere, though has been strangely silent, letting himself be distracted by the constant, distant song.

"Go see who? Wait, the old angry Seela bloke mentioned something like this but I wasn't really listening. Oh yeah! There was another one, a nymph. And one of you took something from a shrine. Was it you? Ah, I can't remember. Was it that shrine we were in back in the village? Clear case of theft, there."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwenvere raises her voice in annoyance at Bannock's words.  _"I stole nothing that was not rightfully mine!  I warned that fool of a priest not to keep me from all that was left of Anyariel.  I loved her more than anyone and its all I have to remember her.  He ... he should not have gotten in my way." _


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Kirio sighs deeply as he casts a glance at Bannock, he looks back to the nymph _"Indeed, it was wrong of him to get in your way, foolish really; he seems to have paid the price for his insolence however no?  I agree with you that speaking to "her" is likely our next step, and we will attempt to do this.  Two more questions and then we will leave you in peace. Can you shed any light on the enchantment that is keeping the Shahalesti soldier in your love's shrine alive in a suspended state?"_  He sighs again and gives Gwenvere his most sympathetic look _"Finally, we have a great favor to ask of you, one you will find hard to acquiesce to - could you lend us the lock of your love's hair, or see fit to part with at least some of it?  A few strands should suffice; the dryad is not as strong as you, and has lost her mind.  We need something to focus her thoughts in order to converse with her in a useful manner...  If we can end this curse you will be able to heal and eventually go to your love in all your glory, no?"_


----------



## Gregor (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwenvere appears to be getting quite annoyed at this point.

_"I care for nothing in that false shrine to my love, especially not for some stupid Elf from the lands you call Shahalesti.  I have all that matters now and the real shrine is here.  As it always should have been.  Why should I give up what belongs to me?  Why would I give up my only physical memory of my sweet Anyariel?  So you can take it over to her?  So that she may have it and be happy?"_

The twisted nymph pouts in the flaming reeds for a few moments before adding, almost as a whisper.

_"Are you sure you can break the curse in this place?  Can you promise that I will be beautiful again?"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Kirio smiles sadly at Gwenvere _"My dear Gwenvere, I can promise you that ending the curse is our only hope of survival.  I assure you survival is utmost on my list of priorities.  If we are successful, the curse will end, and your pond, and so you, can be renewed.  To do this however, we will need the lock of Anyariel's hair... if at all possible, we will return it to you, where it belongs."_

OOC: the rolls can be so nasty sometimes... but then, so can Kirio


----------



## Gregor (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwenvere raises out of the water slightly, revealing similarly pocked shoulders.  She curls her hands into fists and says:  _"No!  I do not believe you Elf.  You pretend.  I will not give you anything so that you can take it to her.  You cannot end the curse and you cannot promise me anything.  You will leave now!"_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 29, 2011)

> You will leave now!




Kirio smiling expression instantly becomes dangerously neutral; his green eyes seem to glow briefly as he fixes the nymph with a cold stare _"You listen to me nymph!  You may be happy to wallow in your own filth here ready to die, but I am NOT!  You will hand over that lock, and then you will thank us for trying to save you and this place, or you will find your ability to feel pain and misery has only just begun, clear?"_ he readies his bow to emphasize his point...  

OOC: intimidate roll coming up.


----------



## Adjuntive (Apr 29, 2011)

Seeing the conversation turning to a different tone and becoming dangerously tenuous Alric walks into the pool alongside Kirio. Alric is a comrade to Kirio in all things and intimidation is something Alric has a little skill in.

Glaring at the mad, self-indulgent nymph, Alric attempts makes a show of the imposing figure he makes in his armor and fingering the pommel of his sword.

_"Nymph! I have had enough of your self-indulgent wallowing. You will hand over the lock as Kirio has stated and aid us in ending this curse. Do not and I promise that the violence that Kirio has suggested will be as indomitable as the flames of this forest and far more furious."_









*OOC:*


Kirio has a +2 to his intimidate result if this additional dialog is accepted.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 29, 2011)

Gwenvere shrieks and backs away in fear, clutching at her greasy hair.  _"Knaves!  Do not hurt me ... I will do as you ask." _ 

She sobs weakly to herself as she swims over to the cave entrance and then hobbles along the submerged stone floor.   Her crying echoes in the cave and she returns to the pool carrying a long, thick band of bright golden hair tied up in a red ribbon.  She holds it above her head and out of the water as she swims up to the island in the middle of the pool.  Laying it down on a dry patch, away from the burning flowers, she backs away to the cave.

With tears streaming down her mostly hidden features, she cries out: _"Take it!  Take what is left of my heart and leave.  Never return.  You have forever sundered my wounded heart.  Villains!  Scoundrels!  LEAVE!"_  With a final scream, she retreats to the cave, wailing uncontrollably.


----------



## fromage67 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lars nods appreciatively from his vantage point on the shore of the pool. "Well done, lads. Let's take this to Timbre."


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Kirio shakes his head laughs lightly under his breath as he wades over to the island to retrieve the lock of hair _"Honestly, the stubbornness of some creatures... you bend over backwards to help them and they spit in your face" _ prior to picking up the lock, he casts detect magic to see if there is anything special about it, that is other than being 40 year old hair at the heart of an interspecies lesbian love triangle...


----------



## Gregor (Apr 29, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]There does not appear to be anything magical about the hair. [/sblock]

Picking up the lock of beautiful golden hair, you set off towards the Seela village.  The sounds of Gwenvere's sobs trail behind you for a while and then quiet as you hike off into the distance.  Your wet clothes steam dry in the heat and after another two hours, you return to the village around high noon.

After asking around, you locate the small hiking trail that leads to Timbre and the First Tree, up through the cliffs and into the burning woods beyond.  Kirio, and whoever follows, climbs the trail and then sets off down a narrow path choked with burning brush and dangling tree branches ablaze and weeping ash.  Eventually the path leads onto a small dried riverbed within a small gorge.  No further than a mile out of the village does the gorge end with a beautiful stone staircase that leads up to a clearing surrounded by burning roses and thick trees.  Beyond the clearing is a hill, completely engulfed in fire. The hill is maybe 40 feet in diameter, atop which sits an ancient and gnarled  willow tree almost identical to the statue-fountain at the Shrine of Anyariel. 

Curled beneath the tree is an elven-looking woman whose wooden flesh and leaf hair flares with horrible fire.  At the end of the clearing stand a pair of old-looking boars, wreathed in flames, that are similar in size to bears.   The animals bristle as you crest the staircase and the burning woman raises her head and digs her hands into the scorched earth near the base of the tree.  In a voice that sounds as ancient as the world itself, she speaks:

_"Who comes!? Who has come forth to visit me?  Have you come to end it? End it all? The burning? This forest? Always burning! Never ends....never ends....never ends..."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (Apr 29, 2011)

Kirio sighs to himself...   Another one, everyone here is insane... not surprising I suppose... still. 

_"Timbre I presume?  I am Kirio, the effusive.  We come bearing a gift, one we hope you will cherish.  All we ask in return is that you talk with us; help us understand the struggle that is happening here, and then perhaps ending this curse is indeed what we will do."  _He holds up the lock of hair for timbre to see...


----------



## digimattic (Apr 29, 2011)

Arnir whispers to Kirio in a low voice "_well at least she's talking to us..._"


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 29, 2011)

Hrimr has been keeping pace with the party as they have been talking to the Nymph and the Dryad.  He wasn't too happy with the way Kirio treated the Nymph but she was in quite the sorry state.

The Dryad appears to be in a similar state of depression.  Hrimr decides to keep his mouth shut and hope Kirio can keep the conversation civil.

He is interested to know what kind of boars these are and things back to his days as a young druid.


----------



## Gregor (Apr 29, 2011)

[sblock="for Hrimr"]You don't seem to know anything special about the Boars, but their age and immense size are definitely unusual.[/sblock]

Timbre gazes at the lock of Anyariel's hair with wide dark eyes.  She blinks and shakes her head as if trying to determine if she is merely seeing things.  Satisfied that the party and the ribbon-tied hair must be real, she slowly stands up and steps forward hesitantly.  She comes to the edge of the burning grove and steps out into the clearing, directing the boars to back away.

The poor dryad blazes like a log in a hearth and you can hear the endless crackling of flames along her bark-like skin.  She balls her hands up in fists and places them against her temples in obvious agony.  Glimpsing the lock of hair seems to calm and soothe her however.

_"The only thing left from my dearest love, my one and only Anyariel.  How did you come upon this treasure that once was mine?  I have not seen it since I left it with an elven priest many passages of Selune ago.  I fear not touch it due to the flames, but to know it has survived these cursed days does much to soothe me.  I thank you."_

Timbre sits down in the clearing before you, struggling to stay calm and speak through her pain.

_"You say you wish to know more about this place and its condition and that you may try to help end the pain?  In that case, I welcome you to the First Tree and will try to answer your questions as best I can.  What would you like to know?"_


----------



## Bannock (Apr 30, 2011)

Bannock steps forward and speaks, amazed at the sight of a woman made of wood and leaves.

"Milady, how are you able to stand the burning? It's amazing! I'm bloody sure I'd have passed out in shock from the pain of it, even if I was sustained by this forest's magics. Anyone as stout as you deserves respect, surely! So with all due respect, what we need to know is: how can the spirit that does all this be defeated? Your love, she tried once, and even though the job's unfinished, she stood up to this thing and imprisoned it. That's no easy feat, yeah? So you were closest to her, you must know something that she did, some way to end this thing. If she could trap it in the lake, maybe she knew of a way to really beat it, but she just never managed to get that far. If we don't figure something out soon, those Seela down the river, who're all a little mad if you ask me, even the good ones, might let the thing go free and kill everyone. I think what I'm sayin' 'ere is, we're open to suggestions!"


----------



## Gregor (Apr 30, 2011)

Timbre manages a smile at Bannock's kind words, her dark walnut-wood colour eyes glimmering, through the pain of the endless flames that cover her body.

_"The pain is ... immense, I cannot lie.  Many times have I lapsed into unreason and fear as my skin scorches and crackles without surcease.  The gift you have brought me today has returned me from the brink and I thank you."_

She gathers herself, focusing against the obvious discomfort she faces and calls a flaming boar forward so that she can take comfort from its presence.

_"To answer your question, my noble young human, is no simple matter.  Humour me, please, as I try to explain.  Behind me stands the First Tree of Innenotdar.  It was blessed by a deity of life in time primeval, whose name and memory have faded into the past and whose portfolio resides in the realms of the new gods. Its first seeds were the Seela, children of the forest and caretakers of it. The Elves came ages later. I myself came from the Song of Forms, which when sung by the Seela, awakened me from the subconscious of the forest.  I can vaguely recall the oldest stories of the Seela, of how they learned the song from the rumbling of the earth, from caves deep under the forest."_

She takes a few breaths, gripping onto the flaming hide of the nearby boar for support.

_"In a time of great crisis for the wood, when the Elves from the lands now known as Shahalesti first assaulted the Innenotdar Elves, the warrior Anyariel came to rest in this glade, and I came to care for her.  In time, I came to love her.  I gave her a most precious gift - a branch from the First Tree, a part of myself - and that branch became a blade when bonded with her hand.  With her sword, Anyariel lead the crusade against the Shahalesti, and drove them back. Years later, the forest was infiltrated by something vile, a creature of indomitable life which infested the nightmares of the forest and would not let natural death take its course.  As you know, Anyariel died after she  imprisoned the creature, and a shrine was erected to her, hoping that her spirit might be as resilient as that of the beast she defeated.  But when the Shahalesti came forty years ago, and set the woods ablaze, there was no hero to save them."_

Tears roll down her cheek and turn to steam instantly.  After a few moments of silent sadness, she continues.

_"The spirit that lays imprisoned at the bottom of the lake is pinned there by Anyariel's sword, the branch from the First Tree.  That spirit is kept within the body of a stag, as I am sure you know by now, by the Song of Forms of the Seela.  Merely ending the song might release the foul entity, but it is unclear as to whether it will merely possess another and continue the cycle of pain and fire.  Also, the Seela will die and that breaks my heart even further.  However, there is a way to free the entity, end the song and save the Seela.  Those gentle Fey are more directly tied to the First Tree than to the forest itself. Though my tree will continue to burn if the song stops, the branch I gave to Anyariel may live on and through it, the forest may be reborn and the Seela may not die."_

She pauses and falls into convulsions as she struggles to maintain concentration through the never ending pain.  Through gritted teeth she soldiers on.

_"I...am sorry...but this pains me greatly.  Anyariel's sword, the branch of my tree can only live on if it is bonded to another living creature.  If the you are of a mind to save this forest, I can bond it to one of you before you leave so that when you touch it and draw it from the bed of the lake, the life of the First Tree, the forest and Seela will be bound to you.  This will unleash the stag and the entity within again.  What it will do, I cannot know.  You may be forced to slay it.   The forest will burn down, but as long as the bearer of the sword survives, so will the Seela.  I too will die, burned to ash.  However, I humbly accept this fate, and I look forward to the chance to be with my dear sweet Anyariel in the afterlife."_

        *GM:*  Jacob Driscoll, if you see this, know that you are an awesome writer and a great module designer.


----------



## The Bashar (Apr 30, 2011)

Hrimr sits there silently and listens to this sad tale and the price that be paid to bring balance back to the woods.  He begins to stroke his beard and think back to his days when he was a young druid in the caves of his home.  Khorain his teacher taught him how all things are connected, that life relies on life.  A Druid is nature's gardener.  His there to weed and cultivate nature to ensure balance.  Be it killing orcs ravaging the forest or to heal animals afflicted by disease.  Balance must restored here and so Hrimr must becomes its instrument.  For the good of the forest and its denizens.


"I will do it.  I will bind myself to the First Tree.  As a Druid, it is my duty."


----------



## Gregor (Apr 30, 2011)

_"Your actions are noble, child of stone"_ says Timbre, _"but know that Anyariel's sword has kept the beast pinned to the earth for very long.  The branch it is shaped from can change to any shape you desire once in your possession, but are you certain you have the physical strength to draw it free?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (May 1, 2011)

"I would take the sword and use it to strike down the entity, but I would do so only out of spite. I am ally to the forest only in this way. Hrimr, I would help you pull the sword if you would use it to strike at the entity."


----------



## The Bashar (May 1, 2011)

"I have some magic to give me strength and I have my comrades who will lend me theirs.  Tell me what needs to be done and we will do it."


----------



## Gregor (May 1, 2011)

_"Very well Dwarf,"_ says Timbre,_ "I shall attune the branch of the first tree to your soul."_  She closes her eyes for a few minutes and when she opens them, she continues to speak. _"It is done.  Anyariel's soul is no longer matched with the branch and will bond to you once you draw it from the ground.  If for any reason you should fall in battle or cease the ability to wield the branch, it can bond to another living creature so long as it is in their possession for at least one passage of the sun and moon."_

Timbre walks back towards her tree, the giant boars sauntering at her heels.  

_"Remember heroes, once you draw the sword from the bed of the lake the beast will be free.  I cannot say what it will do, but it will likely seek revenge on the Seela.  I leave their fate and the fate of these woods to you, for only you can determine whether they live or die.  In parting I only ask one favour: please leave the lock of Anyariel's hair here so that when the forest returns, a part of her may as well."_

She lays back down at the foot of the great blazing willow.

_"Good luck, heroes of Innenotdar."_


----------



## digimattic (May 2, 2011)

As Timbre walks away Arnir pipes up "Wait - What _is_ this spirit? How did it come to infest this forest?"


----------



## Gregor (May 2, 2011)

_"I know not my elven friend."_ Says Timbre. _"All I can say for certain is that it is a strange creature that has taken the forest as its body through the link created by Anyariel's sword.  In my feverish painful dreams, perhaps due to my constant connection to the fire, I think that I may have felt the entity in my dreams.  I believe I once he heard it call itself a 'child of Trilla,' and several times I have listened to the word 'trillith' rumbling through the forest like the dreamy whisper of a slumbering giant.  Unfortunately I know not what these words and names mean."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 2, 2011)

_"You may of course keep the lock of hair; I hope it continues to give you comfort..."_

 child of Trilla??  trillith??? 

OOC: knowledge check on the way...


----------



## Gregor (May 2, 2011)

[sblock="for Kirio"]The schools of religion and the planes give you no knowledge of the words Trilla and Trillith.  Your arcane knowledge seems to be a more appropriate school of thought.  Though you think it sounds familiar, like something you once read in a book, you can't fully recall any useful information. [/sblock]


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 2, 2011)

After thinking over the words of the dryad, Kirio frowns and looks over to Arnir _"I'm afraid I don't remember either of those, but it does ring a bell.  Maybe something I read once in a book?  Definitely arcane I'd say; you are more skilled than I in this school of thought Arnir, do they mean anything to you?"_


----------



## digimattic (May 2, 2011)

Arnir stops to think for a moment


----------



## Gregor (May 2, 2011)

[sblock="for Arnir"]You cannot seem to recall any useful information.[/sblock]

"So," says Torrent as she watches Arnir ponder, "what should we do gentlemen?  Head back to the village?"


----------



## Adjuntive (May 2, 2011)

Gregor said:


> "So," says Torrent as she watches Arnir ponder, "what should we do gentlemen?  Head back to the village?"




_"Yes,_" says Alric sharply. _"To the village and pull that tree branch. One way or the other, let's end this."_


----------



## Gregor (May 3, 2011)

You wave your goodbyes to the poor immolated dryad and hike back through the gorge to the village.  The village is much as you left it: singers in the tower and other Seela going about their business.

Both Tiljann and Vuhl witness your return and as you head back into Papuvin's cave for a brief rest, Torrent drops down onto a pallet and asks: "Well, what now?  Alric seems to want to draw the blade, and I take it, given that he has now bonded the fate of the first tree to his very soul, Hrimr agrees.  I expect we'll receive visits from that idealistic young woman and the morbid Vuhl any time now.  So, where does everyone else stand?  Personally I want out of here and would prefer if these villagers did not have to die in the process.  I say we take a swim and free the beast.  If it cannot then persuade the Seela to cease their song and the entity to depart peaceably, then I say we slay it.  What say you?"


----------



## fromage67 (May 3, 2011)

Lars says, "So, how exactly do we get a branch stuck in a stag at the bottom of a lake. Anybody here can breathe water." Lars shudders, "Don't count on me, I can't swim at all. Not many lakes and rivers in Gate Pass, unless you count the sewers."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 3, 2011)

fromage67 said:


> Lars says, "So, how exactly do we get a branch stuck in a stag at the bottom of a lake. Anybody here can breathe water." Lars shudders, "Don't count on me, I can't swim at all. Not many lakes and rivers in Gate Pass, unless you count the sewers."




Alric raises an eyebrow at this. "Forgive me, I was under the impression that the lake was dried up by the fire. If not I daresay I wouldn't be much more useful than a stone. And even that use I'm not anxious to provide. I'm sure Papuvin could tell us the best way there if there is a way."


----------



## Gregor (May 3, 2011)

Torrent raises an eyebrow in confusion at Alric's words.  "Hey Hrimr, maybe you should check on our friend over here.  He must be so feverish that he is seeing things differently than they really are."  She then unstraps her breastplate and tosses down her axe and shield.  "No seriously Alric, are you ok?  We walked down a river of scalding water which flows into that gigantic ash-covered murky body of water right outside the village.  We also just came from that nymph's pool which sits right alongside the lake and probably shares its waters.  If the lake was dried up, would Indomitability not be just sitting there in the open, pinned to the lake bed and waving at us to come release him?"

Shaking her head and cracking a smile, she rolls up her sleeves and ties her hair back.  "I'm an accomplished swimmer.  The church of Istishia and my mentor near the Lyceum in Seaquen made sure I could handle myself in the very essence of my god.  I'm happy to dive down and see what we can see, but Hrimr needs to join me and maybe another to help pull the blade?  The rest of you can wait on shore to see what happens if you like."


----------



## The Bashar (May 3, 2011)

Hrimr chuckles at Torrent's comments to Alric.

"Yes, Torrent I will be joining you.  As a Dwarf I am not the best swimmer, but as a Druid I can become something can swim well.  Do you have the Bull's Strength spell memorized?  I may need the extra strength to pull the sword.

Someone should warn the Seela about what is going to transpire.  Some of them may be willing to join the fight.  We need all the help we can get.  Torrent let us head down to the lake."


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 3, 2011)

Kirio watches all this with a look of detached amusement.  He smiles at the others _"I will be remaining here.  I know I can replicate the song of forms if needed... I'm not sure what effect it will have on the spirit, but I'll be ready to play if needed..." _Kirio finds a comfortable spot, sits, and takes out his flute...


----------



## Gregor (May 3, 2011)

Torrent brings her axe and shield and follows Hrimr down to the shore of the lake.  "I have the spell prepared Hrimr, just give the word and I will imbue you with strength.  I'll then follow you down into the water and we'll see if we can locate the stag.  Kirio, and anyone else not taking a dip, can you cover our return?"

She looks around and sees that some of the villagers have begun to gather and watch the strangers prepare to enter the lake.  You can distinctly see Tiljann, Papuvin and Vuhl staring at you with different looks on their faces.

"Someone should probably tell these Seela to stop their song after we release the stag.  Hopefully that will convince Indomitability to leave peacefully.  I'm ready when you are Hrimr!"  

        *GM:*  Hrimr, Torrent will cast just before you get into the water so consider yourself under the effects of the Bull's Strength spell (+4 Strength for 3 minutes) as soon as you declare you're in the lake.


----------



## The Bashar (May 3, 2011)

"Cast it on me when I change form.  We can then swim down to the bottom and wrench the blade free."

Hrimr then wades into the water until it reaches his shoulders.  At this point he dives under the water.  After a few minutes he does not surface.  Then the head of a man sized squid breaks the surface of the water.  One of it's eyes focuses on Torrent and it beckons her over with one of  its tentacles.  Once the spell is cast he begins to swim out to the middle of the lake.


----------



## Gregor (May 3, 2011)

With a slightly confused look on her face, Torrent slowly follows and then calls upon her god to strengthen the now squid-like Hrimr.  Laying a hand on one of his slimy tentacles, she discharges divine energy and then turns back to face the party.

"Remember, when and if that stag crests the surface, try and get those Seela to stop singing.  If not, this may get messy ..."  She then dives into the murky water along with the sea creature who was once a dwarf.

Torrent, and whoever else has gone into the water, follow behind in Hrimr's wake.  From closer to the surface, you can see a glowing diffused red light perhaps 20 feet out and down.  After a few feet of holding your breath and swimming down, the murkiness fades and you can see a large stag pinned on its side.  The creature is quite large and it looks ancient.  Its flesh is flickering with fire that sends up small bursts of steam. A greatsword carved of wood has been driven into the creature’s torso and into the ground, and yet the stag still struggles despite this mortal wound.

The beast raises its head in the dark water and stares at the squid and adventurers swimming towards it.  Indomitability's voice bursts into your mind. 

"Yes! Come forward!  Free me from this prison and set me loose.  Draw the sword and let me ascend.  This song must end!" 

        *GM:*  Hrimr, to make this easier and assuming you're intending to try and draw the blade, you can just assume that Torrent and whomever else is down here, is going to move into position and assist you on your strength check.  I've rolled for Torrent and she gives you a +2 to your roll.  If anyone else is here, they can also try to aid (1d20 + strength modifier vs. DC 10).  Each successful aid is another +2 on your roll.

Also, if anyone else has come along, keep in mind you need to make a swim check vs. DC 10 to get down to Indomitability.


----------



## Bannock (May 4, 2011)

Bannock stands and watches from the banks. He rather enjoys seeing Torrent half strip and get soaking wet.

"Have fun you two, I like it just fine where it's dry. Never was much for swimming, even though I bet I can hold my breath longer than any of you!"


----------



## fromage67 (May 4, 2011)

Lars prepares his crossbow and hikes out a few hundred feet to a spot on a rock overseeing the lake. Around him the flames continue unabated. He has almost become accustomed to the pulsating heat, and the never ending wind caused by the air convection.

He settles in on his haunches as he watches Hrimr and Torrent with fascination.


----------



## The Bashar (May 4, 2011)

Upon seeing the pinned stag Hrimr swims down to the greatsword and wraps his tentacles around it.  When Torrent makes it down to the sword to assist him he begins to pull with all his might.









*OOC:*


 Str is 16 with bull's strength so +3 to the roll, +2 from Torrent.  If Alric comes as well just add it to my roll.


----------



## digimattic (May 4, 2011)

Arnir fidgets nervously on the shore. Though he can swim, he doubts he would be in any position to cast spells if he was under water.

 What is this thing...Why did it come here, and why was it imprisoned in the first place...._and where in Mystra's name is that devil?_ Gods save us all.


----------



## Gregor (May 4, 2011)

Seeing that Hrimr is having trouble, Torrent tries to assist once again.  Still holding her breath, she braces one boot against the great stag and the other on the hilt of the sword.  Signalling to Hrimr, she prepares to assist once again.


----------



## The Bashar (May 4, 2011)

Hrimr braces himself and attempts to pull the sword again.


----------



## Gregor (May 4, 2011)

Hrimr' your tentacles grip the sword and you can see that Torrent is struggling to assist you.  You heave back and after a few moments of strained muscles and blood rushing to your eyes, you feel the sword give slightly and then quickly slide out of the lake bottom.  The sword delivers images, messages, smells and sights that tell you a story of the forest over a thousand years: birth of the trees, the elves, the Seela, primordial beings and incomprehensible masses of energy that sear your minds' eye. However, before the whole tale of the sword is told to you, both you and Torrent slip off the grip.  While stag is no longer pinned to the earth, the sword remains impaled within its body.

The stag kicks off from the bottom of the lake and speeds towards the surface, leaving a boiling contrail as it heads for shore. To those above the water, you see a massive stag emerge from the lake in a burst of water and steam.  It stands in the shallows and rears onto his hind legs, displaying its crown of flaming antlers.  A great wooden sword sits embedded in its clearly undead flesh and fire blazes along its body.  

Indomitability screams within the minds of the party as it prepares to charge the Seela village:

"Yes! Freedom! Now to have my revenge and end this song forever!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 4, 2011)

Kirio looks at the monstrous new presence and sighs loudly as he shakes his head 
 I promised myself I would not do this sort of thing anymore... ah well... 

Kirio screams out so that both Indomitability and the Seela can hear _"STOP! Indomitability, we have freed you from the lake, you are free to go.  Will you leave peacefully if the Seela cease their song?  Were it not for us you would still be at the bottom of that filthy lake stewing in your own rage.  Will you leave if the song stops?"_


----------



## Gregor (May 4, 2011)

The great stag lowers its head and stares its lifeless eyes into Kirio's.  The entity contained within replies in your minds.

"You will cease their song, or I will.  I have remained a prisoner within this lifeless cage for too long.  I will stay my rage and leave this forest to the fires so long as they stop singing immediately."

Vuhl races to the shore and cries out: _"Listen to the Elf you fools! End the Song of Forms!  End it!"_

While most of the Seela villagers are backing away or have fled to their caves and huts, the few singers in the tower have not ceased their song.  Papuvin has joined them in the tower and is ignoring Vuhl.  He joins in singing the song in order to encourage others.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 4, 2011)

Kirio grinds his teeth at the stuburnous of the signers, he screams out to the tower _"Papuvin listen to me!  You must stop; only if you break the cycle will your people be free to live normal lives once more.  If you stop this vile creature will leave, the fire will finally spend itself out and you and the forest can be renewed."_  he implores the other signers as well _"Do you not wish to spend your existence once more caring for the forest and its creatures, do you actually crave an everlasting existence of pain and suffering surrounded by nothing but death and fire?  You must STOP!"_

To the spirit in the Stag and the Seela at large _"The sword that bound you to the bottom of the lake is now bonded to one of my partners.  So long as he survives, so will you.  You must allow us to remove it if they stop their song..."_


----------



## The Bashar (May 4, 2011)

As Hrimr loses his grip on the sword he speeds away after Indomitability as quickly as a squid can go in water.  When he reaches shallow enough water he turns back into a Dwarf and runs out of the water.  As he hears Kirio plead to the Seela and Indomitability he adds his own voice. 

"Timbre has bound the sword, the first tree, and the forest to me.  I will be its caretaker.  The cycle must be broken.  The forest must be left to burn only to be reborn once again.  Let me have the sword and we can all begin anew."


----------



## Gregor (May 4, 2011)

Papuvin stares down at Kirio and Hrimr from his perch in the tower.  At first he looks confused and hesitant to stop, but when he hears that Hrimr has become the caretaker of the branch of the first tree, he holds out his hands and urges his fellow Seela to silence the song.  They close their mouths, one at a time and stare back at their village elder with fear and anxiety on their faces.

_"We end the song for the caretaker, for he has bonded with Timbre's tree."_ says Papuvin, _"But if the beast shows treachery we shall take up the cause again and sing forever!"_

The Stag stares at the Seela for what seems like an eternity.  Flames dance along its body as it considers its options.  It raises a hoof, as if to charge the tower, but a voice cries out from nearby.

_"We are free Brother, come let us flee!"_  You turn to see that the source of the voice is Vuhl, and he stands raising both hands into the air.

With a final rear and a snort of smoke and steam, the stag suddenly goes lifeless and topples into the ashen water with a large splash.  The wooden sword sits impaled in its lifeless body.  Likewise, Vuhl's body goes limp as a corpse and falls face-first onto the ground.  Above you,  two distinct ethereal shapes are drawn forth from the two bodies.  

The first, drawn from the stag appears as a dragon, blazing with inferno-like flames.  It stares down at you with eyes that reveal unmatched strength and inner will.  The second, pulled from Vuhl's corpse appears as a strange black cloud of confusion.  Dozens of squirming tentacles struggle to hide beneath the surface of this creature’s oily black body, giving its skin the appearance of a squamous underground sea. Though vaguely humanoid, with its four longest
tentacles having the impression of arms and legs, this creature’s head is expressionless, its intentions impossible to perceive.

Indomitability's voice rips into your minds:

"You have honoured our agreement and so may keep your lives and my boon.  Perhaps we will meet again."

[sblock="for Lars"]Vuhl's voice slips into your mind as you stare up at his inconceivable form: "Your blood is blessed from our kind and your lineage is that of us.  Of Trilla.  Listen to your dreams, for that is where we are born.  Remember my words human."[/sblock]

The two entities then vanish in a burst of energy and a blinding light.  Papuvin, Tiljann and others look down at Vuhl's now dead body, and then towards Hrimr as if expecting the self-declared caretaker to produce an instant miracle.

Then light pierces through the smoke above the lake as a mighty wind sweeps across. The forest fire roars, and then the flames sputter and die as Hrimr draws the greatsword from the soggy dead body of the stag. For a moment the trees threaten to crack and fall, but with the blade in the dwarf's hands,  life ever so faintly returns to them.  Though injured and weak, none fall. It is possible to believe that, given time, the forest will heal. The constant thrum of the raging inferno is gone, replaced by the dim sound of leaves rustling in the wind.

Laughs and gasps of amazement come up from the villagers. Like the forest itself, the seela look ever so slightly more alive, their skin no longer ashen, their eyes less sunken. The song the fey have maintained for forty years
finally ends as the voices of the seela turn to cheers.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 4, 2011)

Kirio's shoulders noticeably relax as tension he was not aware was there seems to ebb away with the parting of the spirits... _"Well now, that is better! I dare say that worked out nicely for all concerned..."_ he looks down at vuhl's still form and smiles wryly _"well, almost everyone at any rate.  How long has he been acting ... different"_ 

He concentrates for a moment, whistles a quick little tune; his cape, which was covered in soot and grime, seems instantly clean and turns a delightful shade of spring green, he looks down at himself and shrugs, "the rest will have to wait I suppose" 

"Well, Seela friends, you are welcome, bestow any thanks you feel are appropriate and we will be on our merry way, yes?  Should we return to the shrine and see if that soldier has awakened?  No no no, what am I saying, away, away with us..."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 4, 2011)

Alric shakes his head, thoroughly confused about all this dealing with spirits. He sorely wants something he can cut with his sword though feels the dead body of the stag wouldn't entirely satisfy him. Though he is alive and free to leave the forest and there is relief and reason to celebrate in that. And with that thought he smiles easily.

The rapidly cooling air of the forest refreshes him and for the first time in the past few days, he isn't sweating profusely under his armor. He walks up to Kirio and Hrimr and shakes their hands crisply for their adept dealing in this matter, _"Well done."_ and to Hrimr he motions to the Seela and says with a wry smile, "Looks now you have a following."

Alric then uncorks his skin, takes a haul and then hands it to Bannock expecting him to feel similarly about the situation. "Looks now like there is nothing stopping us from leav...", trailing off, Alric realizes this is not entirely true. Leaving his skin of spirit with Bannock he looks out into the smoldering forest and speaks under his breath into the wind wondering if he can hear him: "Come now, your quarry moves away and you're losing your opportunity. _Why not be done with it Devil?"_ Alric speaks the last with a raised voice and with a whisper he adds, "Though you would be too cowardly for that wouldn't you?".


----------



## The Bashar (May 4, 2011)

Hrimr still dripping from the lake shoves the sword into the ground at his feet and leans against it for a moment.

"We I'll be damned, easier than I thought!  Good work their Kirio, your tongue may be a little forked, but it is made of the finest silver."

Hrimr waves and smiles at the cheering Seela. He yells to them:

"What do you people have for ale?! I think a bit of a celebration is in order!"


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 4, 2011)

Kirio winks at Hrimr _"Forked?  You wound me druid, I may sometimes be harsh, but I am rarely false in what I say."_  He looks a little nonpulsed at Alric's words _"Really, you are calling him out?  NOW?? Can we not just relax a little, if even for a minute?  I for one can do without the bite of his diseased beard or serrated glaive, no?"_


----------



## Adjuntive (May 4, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> _"Forked?  You wound me druid, I may sometimes be harsh, but I am rarely false in what I say."_  He looks a little nonpulsed at Alric's words _"Really, you are calling him out?  NOW?? Can we not just relax a little, if even for a minute?  I for one can do without the bite of his diseased beard or serrated glaive, no?"_




Alric grimaces at Kirio's words, he would like nothing more than to relax at this moment as well. As well, they are all more than likely safe in the Seela village. Despite this, Alric can't leave his tactical appraisal unanswered and whispers them to Kirio. _"He can not kill us at his leisure any longer, we are free to leave the forest and if he waits too long, it will be more a chase for him. Though he is cunning and I believe he will still strike when he has the advantage, and strike he must for his contract binds him to obtaining that case. If it were possible to goad him out I would do so only to meet him on equal footing. Do you have a better suggestion?"_


----------



## Gregor (May 4, 2011)

Papuvin and Tiljann cease cheering to come over to the party and issue their thanks.  They invite you back to the village for music and relaxation, but regret that there are no refreshments beyond roasted acorns and water.

Torrent trudges her way out of the murky lake, wringing water from her long hair.  She has a look of satisfaction on her face as she stares down at the dead stag and the community of villagers that managed to survive.

"Indeed, some relaxation is in order with our new friends.  Lets spend the rest of the day here and head out in the morning."  Standing on the shore in a licentious wet linen shirt, her grin fades when she notices Bannock's stare.  Hunching her shoulders, she turns red and heads back to the cave in order to put her armor back on.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 4, 2011)

Kirio sighs and smiles at Alric _"Alric, the actual requirement on the devil was to kill us before we leave the FIRE forest.  As the forest is no longer burning, there is nothing compelling him to attack us before we leave. He in fact has much more flexibility now to chose when it is he wants to take the case from us; tomorrow, in a week, in five years...  so, pick a girl, grab some acorns, and take a well deserved rest, yes?"_


----------



## Bannock (May 4, 2011)

After the explosive scene, Bannock lets out a jubilant laugh and pumps his fist into the air.

"Wooooooooo! Did you see that!? Haha! Let's do it again," he yells excitedly, and gives Hrimr and Torrent hard pats on their backs.

"Nicely done, mates. I'm 'onestly a little downhearted that we didn't have to fight anything, but that was a mighty good fireworks show!"

Hearing that all there is to eat is acorns, Bannock walks over to the dead body of the stag and grabs it by the horns, attempting to drag it into the middle of the village.

"Why not have a little venison tonight?"


----------



## fromage67 (May 5, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> Kirio sighs and smiles at Alric _"Alric, the actual requirement on the devil was to kill us before we leave the FIRE forest.  As the forest is no longer burning, there is nothing compelling him to attack us before we leave. He in fact has much more flexibility now to chose when it is he wants to take the case from us; tomorrow, in a week, in five years...  so, pick a girl, grab some acorns, and take a well deserved rest, yes?"_




Lars walks back towards the village from his perch on the shore. He claps Kirio and Hrimr on the back, exclaiming "Woohoo! Way to go boys! That was a mighty smooth tongue, Kirio. And Hrimr, nice tentacles!"

Lars liberally partakes from the acorns and water, and ogles some Seela females suggestively.


----------



## Gregor (May 5, 2011)

Bannock, the immense stag weighs close to a ton and you huff and puff as you inch it away from the shore.  The gaping wound in its flank weeps old lake water and a thick black ichor that you can only imagine are its liquefied internal organs.  The smell is horrible and a rotting green tongue lolls out of its lifeless mouth as you stop dragging the corpse.  You reckon the stag has been dead since it was pinned to the lake bed forty years ago.

Tiljann grabs hold of Hrimr's arm and pulls him into the village.  "Come!" she says as she waves the rest of you forward, "Let us celebrate!"

You all follow back into the village where you spend the remaining hours resting and listening to the strange and beautiful music of the Seela.  The songs tell you tales of ancient times and great heroes of old.  There are ballads about Akara the Great Wolf who chased away the fox-headed demons, and one about the year without rains.  Tiljann sings a song called the Tale of the Longwalker. This old story tells of a seela named Etinifi, a bard who managed to escape the fire forest on a mission to find help but never returned.  Lastly, there are songs about Gwenvere's beauty, Anyariel's exploits and Timbre the dryad and her beautiful first tree.  The last song brings tears to the eyes of the Seela who know that the dryad likely perished when the song ended.  However, they are quick to point out the new beginnings and are happy that she can finally be with Anyariel in the afterlife.

Eventually, knowing that you will likely leave with the dawn, the Seela give you their eternal thanks, each coming up to you one by one to offer an embrace.  To Hrimr, each one kisses his forehead and pauses to touch Anyariel's sword, the branch cut from the first tree of Innenotdar.  Tiljann cries when she says goodbye and Papuvin offers his hand in fond farewell.  He offers you his cave once again and heads out into the much cooler air of the forest. 

Content and comfortable on your pallets, you drift off to sleep.  Watches are kept as your infernal harrier still desires the case of intelligence, but the night passes without incident.  When the sun rises, spells are prepared and bags packed and you follow Torrent out of the village and back up the river.

[sblock="for Lars"]Lars, for the first time that you can remember, you sleep without experiencing intense dreams.  The words of Vuhl's true form spin around in your mind as you lay down and you're filled with questions.  Who or what is 'Trilla' and why did the entity believe that you shared lineage? Despite these weighty issues, your tired mind eventually yields and sleep comes to you easily. [/sblock] 

[sblock="for Hrimr"]Hrimr, the sword is called "The Living Blade" and it is a lesser artifact.  It is a weapon of legend and as such, it will continue to increase in strength and abilities as you gain levels.    Each time you level up, you may change the shape of the weapon to anything you desire (minus anything with complex parts like a repeating crossbow).  Currently, it is a +1 Greatsword. [/sblock]

        *GM:*  I'll assume that the party gathers its things and moves on in the dawn, heading back up the river to the bridge and then continuing down the Elf Road and out of the woods.  Feel free, if you so desire, to roleplay or post anything that you would like to take place prior to your departure.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 5, 2011)

As they get ready to leave, Kirio pauses and addresses the others _"If you do not mind, I would like to stop by the elven village on the way out of this once forsaken place. I'm curious about the enchantments in the shrine that maintained the soldier, and whether or not he has awakened?"_


----------



## The Bashar (May 5, 2011)

After the night's revelry Hrimr goes out early to speak with the Seela.

"I will keep the blade safe.  When my mission is over I shall return and help restore the forest.  Good luck with the rebuilding."

Hrimr returns to the party and hear's Kirio desire to see the shrine again.

"I don't see why not.  It's on our back to the road and out of the forest."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 5, 2011)

funkmamagoat said:


> As they get ready to leave, Kirio pauses and addresses the others _"If you do not mind, I would like to stop by the elven village on the way out of this once forsaken place. I'm curious about the enchantments in the shrine that maintained the soldier, and whether or not he has awakened?"_




"Forgive me if I'm wrong, since geography was never my strong suit, but mustn't we head that way to get back onto the road that heads to Lyceum? If this is the case, it shouldn't be a long segue and I care not or the brief delay."


----------



## Gregor (May 5, 2011)

You walk away from the Seela community and up the banks of the White River, retracing your hike back to the bridge near the elven village and Anyariel's shrine.  The hike takes you a couple of hours and your only obstacles are a few newly fallen trees and the occasional cloud of ash kicked up by the wind.

You come upon the bridge with its tower-fort and climb up the embankment, the village and shrine clearly visible a short distance away.  "We can probably be out of the woods by late afternoon," says Torrent as she consults her map, "so a short detour to the shine should be no problem Kirio."

As you prepare to head off, you hear the now familiar explosion and see the flower-shaped burst of flame that signals the appearance of the devil.  He is  standing behind you the bridge with his wicked-looking glaive at the ready.  You turn and step onto the bridge to face him.

_"Ahhhhh the brave heroes.  Congratulations on your fine work here.  Its a pity you chose not to work with me.  My path would have been so much more delightful.  The blood of fey would have run at our feet.  Anyway, I grow tired  of tracking you through these woods and my masters are eager for results.  So, I will make this simple for your puny mortal minds to comprehend.  Immediately drop the intelligence-filled case on the ground and walk away.  Do anything other than that, and I will paint this bridge with your entrails."_


----------



## The Bashar (May 5, 2011)

Hrimr grumbles to himself.

"Well he had to show up sometime."

Hrimr then takes a good look around to see if any other Devils are laying in wait.


----------



## Gregor (May 5, 2011)

Hrimr, as far as you can tell, only the party and the bearded devil are in the area.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 5, 2011)

Kirio sighs loudly, "ah for 's sake..."  Kirio grabs his flute and addresses the devil...

[sblock=if you speak infernal] Really, again?  You know what, go %$^& yourself dick face![/sblock]


----------



## Adjuntive (May 5, 2011)

Alric drops his pack and gear, lightening his load and indicating he has no intention to flee. Then, casually he draws silver sword and drops into a battle stance.

With a wolfish grin on his face (masking a small bit of fear resonating with the itching shoulder where the devil nearly sliced it off) Alric raises his hand holding his sword and motions the devil to come.

_"Come and get it you wind-blown son of a b!tch!"_


----------



## Gregor (May 5, 2011)

The devil howls with laughter when he hears Kirio's words.

_"Your anger is like ambrosia to me Elf woman.  I think I'll kill you first.  Your skin will look lovely as my battle standard in the armies of hell.  It will act just like your mouth, flapping this way and that in the Infernal winds."_

The devil then throws back his head, howls and prepares to charge.

***************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Arnir
2 - Kirio
3 - Hrimr
4 - Alric
5 - Lars
6 - DM
7 - Torrent
8 - Bannock

***************

Round 1

        *GM:*  As you guys learned during the first battle, this devil has spell resistance.  So, when trying to target him with a spell (that does not ignore spell resistance - details are in each spell entry), be sure to first roll a caster level check (1d20+your caster level).  The DC is unknown to you, but if you fail your spell fizzles out with no effect.  Elves, don't forget your racial +2 to this roll.


----------



## digimattic (May 6, 2011)

Arnir looks up startled as the devil appears. He was expecting the devil to appear, but thought now that the situation with the Seela was resolved, the devil would leave them alone. Regardless, this is one foe he is not pleased to be fighting again. Immediately he prepares himself for battle by casting Mage Armour on himself.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 6, 2011)

Kirio Smiles wryly and shrugs at the devil's words, moves back (V 20) then begins playing his flute to support his comrades... 

OOC: inspire courage, +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls


----------



## The Bashar (May 6, 2011)

Hrimr steps toward Alric and draws his shield.  With his free hand he casts a spell.  As he moves his hands and intones the words the people nearest to him smell the sent of wood.  With his now enchanted hand he touches Alric.  Alric's skin begins to turn brown and rough like bark of a mighty oak tree.

"This will protect you Alric.  Now go chop off that bastard's beard!"









*OOC:*


 Move to S21, cast Barkskin on Alric.  Alric you have +2 to your Natural Armour for the next 40 minutes


----------



## Adjuntive (May 6, 2011)

Alric yelps in shock and gapes in horror as his skin changes tone and texture at Hrimr's touch. Never before has such a thing been done to him and his prejudice against magic is flooding him with nightmarish thoughts of being turned into an inanimate tree. For a brief half-second he begins to shake uncontrollably in horror. Though Hrimr's words reassure him and ground him (no tree pun intended) and give him enough presence of mind to push aside the panicking thoughts and focus on the battle. 

_"Stay behind me and out of reach of its glaive my comrades. I will hold as best I can."_

Carefully advancing Alric shifts his grip on his silver sword and angles his shield such that he could use either to try and foil the devil's attack. He then bellows to the demon in the best mocking commander's voice he can muster, looking into his hellish red eyes and holding his wolfish grin.

_"Come forth and do your worst you simpering bag of fiendish wind! Show me you would at least equal the challenge of a Seela child to defend your attack!"_









*OOC:*


Alric moves forward to O21 and uses his standard action to use the total-defense action, granting him a +4 to his AC until his next turn. With Hrimr's spell, until his next turn his AC is 27... Damnit, I forgot the bastard could teleport!!!


----------



## fromage67 (May 6, 2011)

Lars sidesteps to the edge of the bridge (V23) in order to give himself a good angle, and he also unshoulders his heavy pack and lets it fall to the ground. He then rapidly prepares his crossbow, aims and shoots at the devil, judging that at that range, he has a reasonably good chance to hit.

He curses to himself as he sees the bolt fly too wide and high. He starts to reload.


----------



## Gregor (May 6, 2011)

The devil finishes howling.  His body shakes with rage and his eyes brighten to a vivid scarlet.  He bounds forward with the deadly glaive raised over his head.  He moves directly towards Alric, but at the last minute, he veers out of the way and continues past the human warrior.

_"Wonderful defense fool!"_ mocks the bearded devil as he lopes past.  

Alric is too caught up in maintaining his defence to strike out at the passing devil and can only watch as the glaive is brought down in a vicious slash aimed at Hrimr (moves to Q20).  The serrated edge catches the dwarf in the chest and it rakes downwards leaving a line of torn, bloody flesh and ripped hides.

Torrent speaks a few words of incantation and prayer and then reaches out and touches Bannock on the arm, discharging a spell into him.  She then draws her axe and prepares for battle.  "I've strengthened you in the name of Istishia" calls Torrent, "now chop that piece of garbage down!"

        *GM:*  Bannock, you are affected by the _Bull's Strength_ spell.  +4 to your Strength for the next 4 minutes.


----------



## Bannock (May 7, 2011)

As Torrent unleashes the spell's energy, Bannock feels his muscles bulge and suddenly flush with blood, like the most intense rush of adrenaline he's ever experienced. He feels like he could leap twenty feet in the air, or tear a man asunder with his hands. To him, it is glorious.

"Now there's an order I'm happy to follow, Torrent!", says Bannock. 

With a shrug, his pack slides off his shoulders. Bending into the low stance of a sprinter waiting at the starting line, he launches himself into a charge towards the bearded devil. The end of his own glaive whistles through the air, singing a deadly birdsong. 









*OOC:*


Charge directly forward to S-20, power attack on devil. 















*OOC:*


Seems the universe is balancing out my huge damage bonus with a 1 on the dice...















*OOC:*


DM: I forgot to add weapon specialization for +2 to damage. Total damage is 17


----------



## Gregor (May 7, 2011)

Bannock, your glaive stabs deeply into the devil's shoulder.  He howls in pain as your blades tears through his tough skin.  Though he appears wounded and is weeping blood, you know that you did not do as much damage as you thought you should have.


***************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Arnir
2 - Kirio
3 - Hrimr
4 - Alric
5 - Lars
6 - DM
7 - Torrent
8 - Bannock

***************

Round 2


----------



## digimattic (May 7, 2011)

Arnir quickly dashes to V19 and recalling the difficulty he had overcoming the devil's resistance to his magic, he casts Fox's Cunning on himself and feels the knowledge of the universe flood his mind. The sensation is initially terrifying, as though he has just suddenly discovered his own existence, but the knowledge quickly calms him. 

"An excellent strike, Bannock, but recall that this foe will resist physical attacks unless your blade is blessed or aligned good!"









*OOC:*


too bad fox's cunning doesn't make me any smarter.... whups!


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 8, 2011)

Kirio calmly continues playing as he steps further back from the fray (z 22)...


----------



## The Bashar (May 8, 2011)

Hrimr yells in pain as the glaive strikes his body.  He sees Bannock run and strike at the beast.  Hrimr remembers how infected Alric's wound from the blade became.  He steps behind Bannock and begins to smear some moss over the wound in a bid to stop the infection.  He then casts a healing spell on his wound.









*OOC:*


 5 ft step to T20.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 8, 2011)

Feeling foolish about his strategy against the devil, and cursing himself under his breath not to underestimate the cunning of the devil again, Alric carefully edges himself with striking distance of the devil while bringing his silvered sword into a wide arc at the devil's back.









*OOC:*


Alric takes a 5ft step into P20 and attacks the devil. Forgot to take into account flanking, the actual attack result is 21.


----------



## fromage67 (May 8, 2011)

Not having many options, Lars reloads, takes a step forward (V22) and shoots imto the crowd, aiming high at the tall devil.

Ooc: Oops, ignore second roll, luckily...


----------



## Gregor (May 9, 2011)

Alric, your silver sword cuts a deep line down the flesh of the devil's back.  He grimaces and curses in infernal as he staggers slightly.  Lars bolt sails overhead, lost in the tangle of the melee.  Surprisingly, he ignores Alric and focuses on slaying the larger human with the glaive.  He makes two quick slashes with his polearm, but only the first breaks through Bannock's defence.  The blade finds a gap in the plate armor and rends flesh and muscle with ease.

Torrent acts on Arnir's advice and moves up behind Bannock (T21) to align his weapon with the magic shroud the party found in the mountains outside of Gate Pass.  She speaks the required words of power: _'do not let my death be in vain'_ and discharges the item's energy into Bannock.  His glaive then glows with blue energy and she says: "Bannock, I've aligned your blade! It will cut him to ribbons now."


----------



## Bannock (May 9, 2011)

Bannock grinds his teeth and and growls in pain at the impact of the devil's formidable weapon, but keeps his footing and stays up with ease. He revels in the flow of the fight, and counters with a powerful strike of his own.

After his initial strike, he hops forward to R-20, inside the lethal horizon of the devil's glaive, while choking his grip on his own to maintain pressure. Leaning close to his enemy's diabolical ears, he says, "You'll have to do better than that, you ugly goat!"









*OOC:*


Attack, then 5-foot step to R-20, then shorten grip on glaive to maintain threat. I'm presuming 16 does not beat his AC.


----------



## digimattic (May 9, 2011)

Arnir stands still for a moment muttering to himself:

"But if he...No no no no...Absurd! But then again.....Dragonbone? Ha! What a concept!"

The violence of the Devil's attack on Bannock and the latter's reposte snaps him out of his arcane-induced flight of fancy

"Oh yes, to the matter at hand...."

Concentrating his formidable mind, Arnir draws on the power of the weave to create a searing bolt of energy to project at the Devil. Holding both hands out before him, his palms begin to crackle with electricity like two electrodes. Shortly a roiling ball of plasma forms between them and in an instant, it lances out at the hulking form of the planar visitor.









*OOC:*


I don't think this hits, but I'll roll the rest anyway


----------



## Gregor (May 9, 2011)

Bannock, your attack is parried by the devil's savage weapon and he spits on the ground at your feet.  He then ducks suddenly to avoid Arnir's searing ray of energy.  It tears through the melee and blasts into a tree on the other side of the river.  The distinct scent of ozone fills the air and strands of hair and loose threads in clothing stand on end.

***************
*Initiative Order*

1 - Arnir
2 - Kirio
3 - Hrimr
4 - Alric
5 - Lars
6 - DM
7 - Torrent
8 - Bannock

***************

Round 3

        *GM:*  Quick note on the map: it does not reflect Bannock or Arnir's current positioning.


----------



## Gregor (May 10, 2011)

*GM:*  Kirio is off on vacation and he may not have internet access where he is staying.  So, in the interest of moving the game along, lets assume he is still playing his song this round.  

Hrimr, you're up.


----------



## The Bashar (May 10, 2011)

Hrimr takes a step back (U20) and begins to cast a spell.









*OOC:*


 Spontaneous cast of Summon Nature's Ally II, losing Heat Metal


----------



## Adjuntive (May 10, 2011)

_"Bannock, remember what Arnir told us! Ware his beard up close!"_

Alric grits his teeth, and brings his sword up over his shield preparing for another wide, arcing attack.


----------



## Gregor (May 10, 2011)

Alric, your blade cuts another deep gash into the flesh of the devil.  He screams in pain and rage, but shows no signs of defeat.


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 10, 2011)

OOC: hey boys, internet a bit wacky but i have it.  Cool to assume Kirio keeps playing unless devil goes after him... Goat


----------



## fromage67 (May 10, 2011)

Lars takes a step forward (U23), finishes reloading his crossbow, and squeezes off another shot. Again, he shoots too high, preferring to miss high than to miss low and hit Alric.


----------



## Gregor (May 10, 2011)

Perhaps due to the sight of blood on Bannock's arm or the ongoing battle frenzy, the devil continues to ignore the heavily armored target behind him and plows forward against Bannock.  Up close and personal, he drops his glave to the ground which lands with a heavy metallic thud.  He then lashes out with both his claws, hoping to rake wounds across Bannock's face.  The claws scrape across armor and tendrils on his beard snap out like snakes but bite only at the air.  Frustrated, he then takes a 5-ft step to avoid being flanked (R21) and cries out:

_"Give me the case damn you!  I will hunt you forever!"_

Torrent steps forward to meet the devil and draws her axe (S21).  She raises it for an overhand chop and brings the blade down like a guillotine on the collarbone of the devil.  Blood sprays out despite the creatures natural resistance to regular weapons and he growls in pain.


----------



## Bannock (May 10, 2011)

Bannock lets out a guffaw at the devil's seeming desperation. He's almost delerious with joy, sensing the weakness in his opponent. He shifts back a few feet (R-19), and re-extends to full reach grip on his glaive as he raises it in a backswing, and aims a downward slash to inside of the devil's shoulder.


----------



## Gregor (May 10, 2011)

Bannock, your good-aligned glaive slashes a long deep cut across the devil's torso.  The shimmering blue blade shears open his flesh like a surgical tool from shoulder to hip bone.  The bearded devil screams in rage and tries to hold his infernal entrails from spilling onto the ground.  As he topples over in defeat, a yawning portal emerges just below his body.  Dark energies crackle and spit as thick black smoke pours out and the cries of a million tortured souls spew forth.  The devil's body is slowly pulled into the hole by an unseen force.  You catch glimpses of towers made of bones and fields of humans, monsters and beasts too bizarre to comprehend racked or crucified amidst rivers of magma.  The devil's claws scrape on the stone as he futilely tries to avoid being sucked back to Hell.  

_"You can never kill me, you foolish mortals.  You have only bought yourself time.  My former masters have set their gaze on you and will not rest until you relinquish that which you have stolen from them."_

With a burp and a burst of flames, the portal snaps shut after the devil is retaken.  The only sign that he was ever here is his wicked-looking blood-stained glaive which sits on the ground where it was dropped.

As you stand around, catching your breath and checking your wounds, a voice calls out from behind you:

"What layer of the Abyss is this?  The forest is savaged and you battle creatures from the lower planes?  Are you dead or banished from the material plane as well?"

The speaker is standing near the path to the Elven village and you recognize him as the elven soldier from the Shrine to Anyariel.  His old military uniform sits over a suit of well made studded leather armor and he wields a finely crafted longsword in one hand and a sword sword of similar quality in the other.

        *GM:*  We are now off initiative.


----------



## Bannock (May 10, 2011)

Bannock stands agape. He honestly did not expect his strike to be so effective. He looks at the faint blue glow on his weapon, and then at Torrent.

"Thanks kindly Torrent, it was your spells did make the difference in this fight."

Flexing, he looks at himself and says, "If only the girls back home could see me now! Hah! Ah, too bad it won't last I suppose."

Ignoring the newcomer, he approaches the departed devil's weapon, and hoists it from the ground, inspecting it closely.


----------



## The Bashar (May 10, 2011)

Hrimr lets the spell he was casting go and turns to the Elf.

"This is still the material plane my friend.  There have been some strange happenings in this forest, however.  I am Hrimr Cavekeeper, who are you?"


----------



## Gregor (May 10, 2011)

Bannock, the glaive is extremely well made and appears to have been forged from a single piece of metal from end to end.  The entire shaft is covered in macabre etchings of savage hellish beasts doing battle, strange designs and curious symbols.  The dark black colour of the metal used to make the weapon marks it as something not of this world and despite your attempts to clean it, the blade appears to be permanently stained with blood.

The elven soldier looks wary as he responds to Hrimr: "I feared that I had died of my injuries and was forced to live in a vision of Hell determined by my actions in life.  I apologize, I am being rude by not answering your question.  I am Diashan Shediell, former scout and soldier of the armies of the Shining Lands of Shahalesti."  He sheathes his swords and bows low before looking around him at the state of the woods. "Judging by the state of the trees, I would wager that the fires only raged for the few days that I have been in Innenotdar.  Tell me, how did they come to be put out? Do I owe you my thanks for righting my wrong?"


----------



## Adjuntive (May 10, 2011)

Alric sheathes his sword as the elf does so.

_"I am called Alric."_ Alric offers a slight bow to Diashan and tells him of the story of how they encountered the entity, the Seela, and how the entity was freed ending the fires. He omits any mention of the intelligence or their mission to Lyceum and avoids the topic of the fight with the bearded devil. Not masking his suspicion, Alric speaks the questions currently high in his mind, _"What is a soldier of Shahalesti doing in Innenotdar? and what do you mean 'righting your wrong'?"_


----------



## Gregor (May 10, 2011)

Diashan ponders Alric's tale, scratching his chin as he thinks.  "Well met, all of you.  However, before I answer your question, I must ask for some clarification.  How much time has gone by since this entity you speak of arrived?  I've only just awoken from Bhurisrava's ministrations in the shrine at the centre of the village behind me.  He ... he did not survive the attacks of someone who must have struck while I lay injured and unconscious.  However, he looked exactly like he did when he began treating my wounds.  Also, these fires have obviously just gone out.  Did all this happen in a matter of days?  Where are the villagers?  I'm so confused..." He trails off and rubs at his forehead as he sits down on a nearby stone.


----------



## Adjuntive (May 10, 2011)

Alric gives Diashan a flat look. _"From what the Seela Tiljann has told us, the forest has been burning for 40 years."_ With the answering of Diashan's question, he allows him a pause for it to sink in. Though he holds Diashan with his gaze as a silent reminder that he awaits the answering of his questions.


----------



## digimattic (May 10, 2011)

Arnir addresses Diashan with a smile and a nod, speaking to him in Elvish:

[sblock]I am Arnir of House Bowflight,a and you, cousin, have been asleep for a long time. I would have been just a boy when this all began, but it seems to have nearly destroyed the forest and the Fey that live within. This village is deserted as well. Are you wounded? Do you require anything? [/sblock]


----------



## Bannock (May 11, 2011)

"A single piece...amazing work...mmm.", Bannock mumbles as he admires the black metal glaive.

He straps the new glaive to his pack and joins the others, planning on showing it to Arnir later.


----------



## Gregor (May 11, 2011)

"Forty years!?" exclaims Diashan as he looks from Arnir to Alric, "I...I have no words...I cannot believe that I have been asleep in a shrine for such a period of time." He goes quiet and rests his head in his hands for a while before solemnly continuing.  "I remember when the priest found me.  I had taken an arrow from one of the defenders of this village and was the only survivor from my squad.  In a display of kindness he dragged me back to the shrine and did what he could to spare my life.  I remember falling asleep down there .... but how could that have been forty years ago?  I have not aged a day!"  

He goes quiet again as he searches through his thoughts and then stands up before speaking.  "My squad and I were sent here on orders from our King.  We were to set the wood of Innenotdar alight and return.  With any luck we would remain unseen and hopefully blame would have been assigned to the Empire of Ragesia, given their Emperor's fondness for and frequent use of fire.  Then, it should have only been a matter of time before the elves of Innenotdar sided with Shahalesti.  Obviously our mission went awry and so did the fires.  They raged out of control and soon found ourselves under attack.  The fact that Bhurisrava helped me, even though I wore the colours of Shahalesti and he was wise to our part in starting the flames, touched my heart and I knew that I could not serve a King that would order such violence."

Tears begin to run down his cheeks as he struggles through his last thoughts. "To think that some entity came and wore my mistake as its body for the last forty years brings me enough guilt and sadness to drive me insane."  He sits back down on the rock and sobs gently. "What foolishness...all those villagers burned alive...never again...never again..."


----------



## digimattic (May 11, 2011)

Arnir shakes his head as Diashan concludes his tale. "No my friend, not burned alive. You see, the very same force which preserved you all these years preserved the forest and its inhabitants even as they burned. 'Burning alive' would thus be more accurate, for they burned these past forty years."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 11, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Arnir shakes his head as Diashan concludes his tale. "No my friend, not burned alive. You see, the very same force which preserved you all these years preserved the forest and its inhabitants even as they burned. 'Burning alive' would thus be more accurate, for they burned these past forty years."




To all that Diashan says, Alric merely nods his head, his face impassive.

 Shahalesti started the fires. File that one away. 

"Indeed. You have much to answer for in the next life Diashan. As do those who gave your orders."


----------



## Gregor (May 11, 2011)

Wiping his eyes with the sleeve of his uniform, he regains his composure and says: "Where do you travel to?  I have no wish to return to my homeland, and I would not be welcome in Ragesia.  Perhaps you could use my skills as a scout and ranger on your journey?  It would be good for me to learn what else has changed in the last four decades and in time, I can think on what actions I can take to repent for my sins."


----------



## digimattic (May 12, 2011)

Arnir nods:

"I have no issue with you accompanying us, but I just want to remind everyone that there was something to investigate at the mouth of the river- I'd like to see that."


----------



## Bannock (May 12, 2011)

"An enemy of Ragesia is a friend of mine, and if you're an outcast in Shahalesti too, then it sounds like you should come live in Gate Pass with us when we finish this little errand we lot are on. The real question is: how much can you carry? I'm loaded like a mule!"


----------



## Adjuntive (May 12, 2011)

For a moment Alric makes his suspicion of the Shahalesti ranger evident as he considers Diashan's request. Then he barks a sharp laugh, _"Ha! How poetic that an exile from both Ragesia and Shahalesti will cohort in the same party. You're welcome to come as far as I'm concerned ranger but know that to come you leave your allegiance to your King behind, as I have left the allegiance to my emperor behind."_


----------



## Gregor (May 12, 2011)

Diashan bows low again, holding the hilts of his blades to prevent them from slipping from their scabbards.  With still red eyes he says:  "My thanks my new friends.  My blades and eyes are yours."  He faces Arnir and says: "Ah the mouth of the river is upstream, about 10 or 11 miles.  I think I recall there being a waterfall there, but alas I don't remember much beyond that."

Torrent steps forward to join the conversation: "Honestly Arnir, I would rather just get moving out of the woods.  But I'll do what the group wants.  Anyway, welcome to the party Diashan.  Your skills would be greatly valued, for we have much overland travel to do in the next few weeks.  We are marching through the Kingdom of Dassen and your wilderness abilities will be a complement to our friend Hrimr here who practices the druidic arts."  She sheathes her axe and tightens a few straps on her pack before adding dryly with a wink: "Oh and don't mind Alric.  We mostly keep him around because we're waiting for the lump of coal in his butt to turn into a diamond.  Then we can all retire in luxury."


----------



## The Bashar (May 12, 2011)

Hrimr chuckles at Torrent's jest. And he approaches Diashan and extends his hand for a handshake.

"Well met Diashan.  I am glad to see you have seen the error of your ways.  The forest is damaged, but it is not destroyed.  It will grow back stronger than ever. I am dismayed that the Shahalesti would stoop to such a level.  Has the King been so long from the forest that he forgets his people's ties to it?  For shame.  Regardless of what the King may do this is a new day for you."

Hrimr looks to Arnir.

"I wanted to check what lay upriver as well back when I thought it may give  us insight as to what is transpiring here.  But now I am not so concerned.  I am with Torrent, we should continue out of the forest."


----------



## Adjuntive (May 12, 2011)

Gregor said:


> Torrent steps forward to join the conversation: "Honestly Arnir, I would rather just get moving out of the woods. But I'll do what the group wants. Anyway, welcome to the party Diashan. Your skills would be greatly valued, for we have much overland travel to do in the next few weeks. We are marching through the Kingdom of Dassen and your wilderness abilities will be a complement to our friend Hrimr here who practices the druidic arts." She sheathes her axe and tightens a few straps on her pack before adding dryly with a wink: "Oh and don't mind Alric. We mostly keep him around because we're waiting for the lump of coal in his butt to turn into a diamond. Then we can all retire in luxury."




Alric reddens and blusters slightly at Torrents jest. _"I do not have a lump of coal up my ass."_ Despite his profession his hand seems to subconciously wander to his backside as if he's unsure about his claim or he's trying to shield it from the sudden attention.

_"I too would rather keep moving to Lyceum. I'm anxious for civilization, a hot bath and some good wine. Though I'll stay with the group on this expedition without complaint if that is what the consensus is."_


----------



## funkmamagoat (May 12, 2011)

"Welcome brother, i left shahalesti a long time ago and have not looked back since.  The open road is always best..."

"I'm with Arnir, i would not mind investigating the waterfall... We've come this far, let us see what we see..."


----------



## digimattic (May 12, 2011)

Arnir nods to Kirio in agreement "Though I wouldn't go so far as to say I've renounced my people or King-" blushing slightly he adds "even if I'm not exactly welcome back there at the moment. 

Turning to Lars and then Bannock he asks "Well, what would you two like to do? Move on or look into whatever was at river mouth?"


----------



## fromage67 (May 12, 2011)

digimattic said:


> Turning to Lars and then Bannock he asks "Well, what would you two like to do? Move on or look into whatever was at river mouth?"




Lars shrugs, "Now that the devil is dead, I don't mind so much. Let's investigate the waterfall if you guys want to. But I would rather leave at once."

When he gets a chance, Lars pulls Kirio and Arnir aside and asks, "You guys seem to know a lot of lore. Have you ever heard of someone or something called Trilla?"


----------



## Bannock (May 12, 2011)

Bannock looks at around and says, "Well, seems everyone else wants to just get on with things. I don't think we'll miss much at the waterfall..."

Then he raises an eyebrow, lets the corner of his mouth twist a little, and looks Arnir in the eye, "...except maybe riches, treasure. _Magical_ things."


----------



## digimattic (May 12, 2011)

Arnir shrugs and laughs at Bannock's attempted deadpan "My friend, you're the sort of fellow who thinks being able to burp the alphabet is magical. I'm sure the loss of your sort of riches will not greatly affect me."

Placing a hand on Bannock's shoulder he uses the tip of his ornate bow to indicate down the road away from the village "It seems the party is clear. Let's get moving."

As he begins to walk, Arnir turns to Lars "Sorry friend, I can't seem to recall anything about Trilla or Trillith...so many books just bleed together, you know?"


----------



## Gregor (May 12, 2011)

After making a group decision you check your belongings and head off down the Old Elf Road and out of the Innenotdar forest.

The adventure continues, with Chapter 3: Shelter From the Storm!


----------

